# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Σαπφώ [Sappho, Spero, Santorini 3]

## xara

Το ιστορικό καράβι της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.
¶ρχισε να ναυπηγήται το 1966 στα ναυπηγεία Camell Laird Shipsbuilders, στο Birkenhead της Αγγλίας, με αριθμό 1322.
Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 138,47 x 20,78 x 5,33 m.
Οι μηχανές του ήταν Wartsila-Sulzer 12V32 και η ταχύτητα του 18 kn.
Επαιρνε 1200 επιβάτες, τους 500 περίπου κοίμιζε σε κρεβάτια και 100 αυτοκίνητα.
Καθελκύστηκε τον Μάιο του 1966 και τον Αύγουστο του ιδίου έτους, άρχισε δρομολόγια Hull - Goteborg - London, για λογαριασμό της Ellerman Wilson Line,με το όνομα*SPERO*,μέχρι το 1972, οπου μεταδρομολογήθηκε Hull - Gοteborg και Hull - Zeebrugge. 
Το 1973 (26/4), κατέβηκε Ελλάδα αγορασμένο απο την Maritime Company of Lesvos, πήρε το όνομα* ΣΑΠΦΩ* και μετά απο δύο μήνες και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες μετασκευές, δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. γραμμή τη οποία υπηρέτησε συνεπέστατα, μέχρι το 2002, που πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Carra and Pontikos, μετονομάσθηκε *SANTORINI 3* και έφυγε για Κένυα, οπου δρομολογήθηκε Kenya - Tanzania.
Το 2004 με το όνομα *SANTORI,* έφυγε για Alang στην Ινδία για διάλυση.

----------


## xara

M/S SPERO. Vykort fr&aring;n Marko H&auml;nninen samling. 

M/S SAPPHO. © Foto Anders Bergenek. 

M/S SANTORINI 3. © Foto Pieter Inpijn.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως το ομορφότερο πλοίο που αγαπήσαμε... Ίσως γιατι ήταν το μοναδικό που δέν βαριόσουν να ταξιδεύεις και να χαζεύεις στις βόλτες του Πειραιά και της Μυτιλήνης. Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει φώτο του να μου στήλει και δέν θα τον αφήσω ανικανοποίητο. Μόνο για λάτρης του... Η συνημένη φώτο είναι μια απο τις δεκάδες της καθέλκησης

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κατσε, κατσε xara! Κανεις ενα μικρο λαθος! Η Spero ειχε 4 μηχανες as built!! Αλλα ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη.


Το Spero παραγγελθηκε το φθινοπωρο του 1964 στα ναυπηγεια Cammell-Laird στο Birkenhead, οπου ξεκινησε η κατασκευη του, με hull number 1322. Ηταν η Αγγλικη "συνεισφορα" στην Εngland-Sweden Line. Οι αλλες 2 εταιρειες, εκτος της Ellerman-Wilson Line ηταν η Swedish Lloyd και η Svea Line με τα Saga & Svea αντιστοιχα. Η κατασκευη του κοστισε περιπου 2 εκατομμυρια Αγγλικες λιρες.

Ηταν πλοιο σχεδιασμενο, για μεταφορα container, αυτοκινητων και επιβατων. Την προωση του σκαφους, ειχαν αναλαβει 4 6κυλινδρες Mirrless-Μοnarch ALSSDMR6, με συνολικη ιπποδυναμη 10920BHP. 

Ειχε μεταφορικη ικανοτητα 408 επιβατων (119 καμπινες), 100 ΙΧ και 100 container. Ειχε 90 ατομα πληρωμα. 

Καθελκυστηκε στις 5-5-1966 και ξεκινησε δρομολογια στη γραμμη Ηull-Goteborg στις 31-8-1966. Το 1972 μεταφερθηκε στη γραμμη Ηull-Zeebrugge τον Απριλη του 1972, μεχρι τελη Γενναρη του 1973, οποτε και παροπλιζεται στο Hull. Αγορασηκε απο την, νεοσυστατη τοτε ΝΕΛ στις 26-4-1973, και αποτελεσε το πρωτο της πλοιο. Μετονομαστηκε σε ΣΑΠΦΩ, ονομα που κρατησε για τα επομενα 30 χρονια, και το εκανε πασιγνωστο σε ολο το Αιγαιο. Ξεκινησε απο το Hull τελη Απριλιου και μετα απο μετασκευη, δρομολογηθηκε απο Πειραια προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη το καλοκαιρι. Η χωρητικοτητα του ειχε αλλαξει στο μεταξυ, ετσι τωρα επαιρνε 1399 επιβατες, ειχε 501 κρεβατια και κουβαλουσε 150 ΙΧ.

Το 1991, αποφασιζεται η αντικατασταση των κυριων μηχανων του, διοτι αντιμετωπιζαν σοβαρα μηχανικα προβληματα. Ετσι, οι 4 Mirrlees, αντικαθισταται απο 2 Wartsila V12D32 με συνολικη ισχυ 12030 ΒΗΡ. Στις 25 Φλεβαρη 1999, σε ταξιδι προς Β. Αιγαιο, λογο καποιας διαροης σημειωθηκε πυρκαγια στο μηχανοστασιο. Το πλοιο ρυμουλκηθηκε πισω στον Πειραια, οπου και επισκευαστηκε.

Τον Απριλη του 2002 πουληθηκε στους Ποντικο-Καρα, και μετονομαστηκε σε SANTORINI 3. Δρομολογηθηκε σε γραμμη απο Τανζανια-Κενυα. Λογω της αυξησης της τιμης του πετρελαιου και της μειωμενης κινησης, τελη του 2003 πουληθηκε για scrap στην Ινδια, οπου εφτασε αρχες του 2004, με το ονομα SANTORI....

----------


## Apostolos

Όποιος έχει μεγάλες φώτο του πλοίο άς μου στήλει κάτι... Γιατί οι παλιές αγάπες πάνε στον παράδεισο...

----------


## Νaval22

Νομίζω πως όταν αγοράστηκε δεν έγινε καμία προσθήκη η μετασκευή δεν θυμάμαι αν κατα την πρώτη άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης είχε η όχι τα κρένια που χρησίμευαν για να βαζουν conteiners σε ένα μικρό άνοιγμα 
Κατά τη δειάρκεια της μετασκευής του Μυτιλήνη αποφασίστηκε να αλλαχτουν οι μηχανές αν θυμάμαι καλά όχι γιατί αντιμετώπιζαν κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλά γα να μπορέσει να βγάλει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα έτσι η ταχύτητα του έφτασε τους 18 κόμβους και απο το 1992 και μετά μαζί με το Μυτιλήνη άλλαξαν τους χρόνους ταξιδιού απο τις 15 τσε βάλε ώρες στις 12-13 ώρες 
Μήπως κάποιου του άρεσει έτσι άσπρο χωρις σινιάλα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τα κρενια αφαιρεθηκαν το 1991/2. Λογικα οταν αλλαξαν τις μηχανες! Kαι τα container, εμπαιναν στο αμπαρι που ειχε στην πλωρη! Νομιζω το ιδιο ηταν και με τα Svea-Saga. Οταν φτιαχνοταν το Spero, τοτε το Αγιο Ετος 1966, η Ellerman-Wilson διαλεξε αυτον τον τυπο μηχανων, διοτι υπηρχαν ανταλλακτικα στο Hull!!! Αντι να βαλουν εστω, Pielstick, που ειχαν τα Svea-Saga, βαλανε Mirrlees!! Πριν την αλλαγη αυτη, τελοσπαντων, η κακομοιρα η Σαπφω εκανε κατι τρελλα ωραρια να φτασει στη Γκασμαδια. Λογικο λοιπον ηταν, να του κανουν την αλλαγη!! Εχω ακουσει ομως, απο ενα Πρωτο μηχανικο στο Αρχαγγελος, οτι δεν γινοταν η σωστη συντηρηση και ειχαν φτασει σε αυτο το χαλια σημειο! 

Καλη η φωτογραφια σου Στεφ, αλλα... Εχεις δει μια παλια καρτ-ποσταλ που εχει μονο μια μπλε ριγα στο πλάι, και ουτε καν την τριηρη στη τσιμινιερα???? Φυσικα εχει τα κρενια ακομα....

----------


## Apostolos

Ε για να καταλαβένουμε και τί λέμε!!!!
SAPHO THE BEST.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

Ξέρει κανείς να το πλοίο όταν πουλήθηκε στους Καρρά-Ποντικο άλλαξε registry απο τον ελληνικό νηογνώμονα;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Υπαρχει κανενας χειροτερος για να εβαζαν το πλοιο τους που το εβαλαν σε γραμμη στην Αφρικη????

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Σαπφώ" στον Πειραιά σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Ένα πλοίο μοναδικό και αξεπέραστο.

Το Σαπφώ στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Και όμως το πλοίο μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής του παρέμεινε στη κλάση του Lloyd's οπότε η αναζήτηση του αρχείου του για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται πρέπει να γίνει εκεί μιας και στον ελληνικό νηογνόμνωνα δεν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό με σχέδια του πλοίου

----------


## Apostolos

Αλήθεια? Αυτό είναι καλό γιατί θα έχουμε πρόσβαση. Ελπίζω μόνο να είσαι σήγουρος γι αυτο που είπες

----------


## Νaval22

Το λέω κατόπιν έρευνας μιας και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να έρθω σε επαφή τελευταία με τον ελληνικό νηογνόμωνα σαν φοιτητής.
Πάντως το καλό είναι οτι ο Lloyd's άνοιξε πρόσφατα παράρτημα στο Πειραιά κάπου κοντά στον ΟΛΠ

----------


## Apostolos

OK τότε θα βρούμε!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φεύγοντας με το καραβάκι από τον Πειραιά για τη Σαλαμίνα πριν από 10 περίπου χρόνια. Μέσα σε αυτά τα 10 χρόνια άλλαξαν πάρα πολλά στο λιμάνι. 

ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

Φεύγοντας με το καραβάκι από τον Πειραιά για τη Σαλαμίνα πριν από 10 περίπου χρόνια.ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕΝΕ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ ΤΗ ΕΝΟΗΣ....

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά φίλε "ΔΕΛΗΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ" και δέν πήγαινε Σαλαμίνα. Απλά ο έτερος φίλος Roi μας εύγαλε αυτήν την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία πάνω απο ένα άλλο καραβάκι που πήγαινε Σαλαμίνα  :Smile: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## STRATHGOS

λεω καγο................ αλα το καραβι αποχορισε το 2000 αν δεν κανο λαθοσ.. :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φυσικά και η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το καραβάκι πηγαίνοντας για τη Σαλαμίνα. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι γνωστό στα μέλη του FORUM (νομίζω ότι έχουν πάει και κάποια από αυτά στη Σαλαμίνα για τον ίδιο λόγο). Απλά, ας φανταστεί κάποιος τι υπήρχε πριν από 10 χρόνια και τι υπάρχει τώρα. Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια. 
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη 10 χρόνια πριν, δυο χρόνια περίπου πριν εγκαταλείψει τη γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης για την Αφρική.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Α... ΣΩΣΤΑ :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Το λέω κατόπιν έρευνας μιας και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να έρθω σε επαφή τελευταία με τον ελληνικό νηογνόμωνα σαν φοιτητής.
> Πάντως το καλό είναι οτι ο Lloyd's άνοιξε πρόσφατα παράρτημα στο Πειραιά κάπου κοντά στον ΟΛΠ


Παράρτημα του Lloyd's στον Πειραιά υπάρχει πολλά χρόνια (όπως και ΟΛΩΝ των νηογνωμόνων). Δεν ειναι δυνατον στην έδρα της πρωτοπόρου ναυτιλίας να μην έχουν οι νηογνωμονες παράρτημα.

Βρίσκεται στο κτίριο της Ηπειρωτικής στην Ακτή Μιαούλη και πρόσφατα πήρε το όνομα "Hellenic Lloyd's"

----------


## Νaval22

a ok απλα ετσι μου ειχαν πει

----------


## geogre222

kalispera kai apo emena. Exo mazepei arketes photo tou ploiou apo site ala den exo bri kamia apo tote pou efyge apo ellada.Mipos iparxei kapia?H pio teleutea pou exo einai auti pou exei to onoma santori 3.....Euxaristo

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και όμως το πλοίο μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής του παρέμεινε στη κλάση του Lloyd's οπότε η αναζήτηση του αρχείου του για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται πρέπει να γίνει εκεί μιας και στον ελληνικό νηογνόμνωνα δεν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό με σχέδια του πλοίου


Oπως ειδα στο Skolarikos.com, η Σαπφω επι ΝΕΛ ηταν οντως στο Lloyd's. Για μετα δεν ξερω τι εγινε, διοτι στο Equasis δεν δινει στοιχεια, διοτι το πλοιο δεν υπαρχει πια....

----------


## Apostolos

Και μερικές παλιές φώτο της Βασιλομήτωρ!
Ως Spero!
Spero AB41 (Large).jpgSpero AB57 (Large).jpg

Copyrights to original owners!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Σαπφώ" από κοντά μια δεκαετία πριν.
Υπέροχο το συναίσθημα να περπατάς ή να κάθεσαι και να έχεις ένα τέτοιο πλοίο τόσο κοντά ........
Σαπφώ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μία απογευματινή άφιξη της μετά απο Εξπρές... Δίπλα του το Δήμητρα αργότερα Ναϊας Εξπρές και το Απτερα! Το Δήμητρα μας πέρασε με μεγάλη δυσκολία όταν φύγαμε παρεούλα....
Picture 002.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαπετανιος? Ο Βαγιας, ή ο Καπετανακης?

----------


## Apostolos

Η φώτο είναι του 1990 μετά την αλλαγή των μηχανών του άρα ποιος?

----------


## Apostolos

Ας θαυμάσουμε την θέα απο την γέφυρα της....
Picture 010.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μελαγχολική μέρα στον Πειραιά. Πώς, όμως, αλλάζει η διάθεση όταν βλέπεις μπροστά σου τη Σαπφώ"....

Το Σαπφώ.jpg

----------


## geogre222

poli kales oles oi photo tou ploiou pou exete anebasei kai kratate mia kali anamnisi tou sappho.
Mipos iparxei kamia kai apo to esoteriko tou ploiou?? :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχουν αλλα ο ιδιοκτήτης τους μου απαγόρευσε να τις δημοσιεύσω.... Όποιος θέλει το αρχείο μου για το Σαπφώ είναι ανοιχτό να το δούμε παρέα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ΝΕΛ είχε εκδόσει μια σειρά από κάρτες με αεροφωτογραφίες των πλοίων της. Εδώ, η κάρτα για το "Σαπφώ".

Σαπφώ - κάρτα.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ανάμεσα στα πολλά βιβλία που έχουν εκδοθεί για καράβια, υπάρχει και ένα που φέρει τον τίτλο "Greek Ferries" του John May (εκδόσεις: Ferry Publications). Μπορεί κανείς να το βρει στο βιβλιοπωλείο απέναντι από εκεί που δένει το "Εξπρές Πήγασος" και το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" (επί της λεωφόρου). Δεν είναι μόνο σημαντικό για τις φωτογραφίες που έχει, αλλά και για σχόλια (πώς μας βλέπουν οι ξένοι, έστω και αν κάποια είναι ελαφρώς υποτιμητικά).
Εδώ μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία για το "Σαπφώ" και το "Κίμωλος".  


Σαπφώ - Κίμωλος.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Σαπφώ" στο Πέραμα, παρέα με το "Αρκάδι" της ΑΝΕΚ και το "Delos Trader". Κάπου προς το τέλος της εν ελλάδι καριέρας του.

Σαπφώ - Αρκάδι.jpg

----------


## 2nd mate

η "βασιλομητωρ" οπως πολυ ευστοχα την εχουν χαρακτηρησει κατα την αναχωρηση της απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης(αχ πατριδα...) το 1992. Εφηβος τοτε με την φωτογραφικη μηχανη στο χερι, απο το στρογγυλο του φαρου του λιμανιου Μυτιληνης και με μεγαλη ανατριχιλα που προκαλουσε το ακουσμα του πλοιου να "σφυριζει" φευγοντας. Πιστευω οτι το *και* το "σφυριγμα" σε αυτο το πλοιο ηταν κατι το μοναδικο....
Sappho.jpg
(sorry για την ποιοτητα της φωτογραφιας)

----------


## scoufgian

Η ΒΑΣΙΛΟΜΗΤΩΡ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ NEL LINES ΣΤΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΗΣ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1618

----------


## Apostolos

Και μιάς που το αγάπησα λευκό οι παρακάτω φώτο εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ (κρυφους και μή)!!!!
Sapho mooring.jpg
Sapho mooring (1).jpg
Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

----------


## geogre222

apostole gia ali mia fora mas afineis afonous kathos einai h proti photo tou ploiou pou blepo me auton ton katapelti (plin apo mia dio aspromabres pou exo dei)
kai pali thanks auto to ploio einai h kaliteri sintrofia pou mporei na exei kapoios apo tis photo pou anebazoun oloi....

----------


## MYTILENE

τέλειες φωτο σε ευχαριστούμε apostolos

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά: "A launch ticket for Ellerman's Wilson Line Spero".
Υπάρχει και η εικόνα από ένα φυλάδιο για το 1969, αλλά ότι αυτό έχει ανεβεί. Από το βιβλίο του Ian Collard "Coastal Shipping - The Twinlight Years".

Spero.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τι είπες τώρα!!!!!!!!

----------


## geogre222

kai mono pou blepo  imerominia anatrixiazo......thanks

----------


## tahitioforos

kala einai na trelenese poli spanio eisai protos :wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι είναι πολύ όμορφο να μοιραζόμαστε αυτές τις εικόνες. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά βιβλία στα αγγλικά, γραμμένα με πολύ αγάπη για τα πλοία αυτά. Ακολουθεί το φυλλάδιο του 1969, για όσους δεν το έχουν δει. Από το βιβλίο του Ian Collard.

Spero II.jpg

----------


## tahitioforos

mou fenete file pas na mas trelaneis vradiatiko exw kanei apira taksidia me to karavi ayto kai eixa kai tin timi gia kapia lepta na to koumantaro sto pidalio les kai einai simera eisai protos :grin:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αααααα, απο εκει ειναι η φωτο? Την ειχα ζητησει σε μεγαλη αναλυση απο το Simplon και τωρα υπαρχει στο αρχειο μου σε αρκετα μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Spero" στα ιταλικά σημαίνει ελπίζω.
Για τη ΝΕΛ έφερε μεγάλη τύχη και γέννησε την ελπίδα.
Εδώ, σε λεπτομέρεια η "Ελπίδα" προσωποποιημένη....

Spero 12.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μηπως ειναι λατινικα και οχι Ιταλικα? Η Ellerman ονομαζε τα πλοια της με λατινικα ονοματα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προφανώς, είναι στα λατινικά. Αλλά και στα σύγχρονα ιταλικά "spero" σημαίνει ελπίζω.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε και την παροιμιώδη φράση "Όσο ζω ελπίζω".

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Dum Spiro Spero, που ειναι στα λατινικα! ;-Ρ Αnyway, εδω δυο φωτο τραβηγμενες στις 1-3-2001. Sorry για το μεγεθος, αλλα... Η ψηφιακη που χρησιμοποιησα, δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο (με τα σημερινα δεδομενα)....


MVC-002F.JPG

MVC-001F.JPG

----------


## geogre222

h fotografia einai apo to arxeio tis bibliothikis korai kai tin efimerida proodos

----------


## geogre222

h fotografia einai apo to arxeio tis bibliothikis korai kai tin efimerida proodos
gia olous tous latreis

----------


## Νaval22

φίλε FINNPARTNER πας να μας τρελάνεις βραδιάτικο

----------


## 2nd mate

η Σαπφαρα στον πειραια το 93. χαρακτηριστικα στο βαθος διακρινεται η ηετωνια ακτη με φορτηγα πλοια.
piraeus-sappho.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Και στα δεξια η πλωρη του βασανισμενου και συγχωρεμενου πλεον *Αγιος Νεκταριος* του Βεντουρη.

----------


## nautikos

Η _βασιλομητωρ_ Σαπφω δεξαμενιζεται (στα ονειρα μας και στο εικονικο μου ναυπηγειο  :Very Happy: ).

sap15.jpg

sap18.jpg

----------


## geogre222

katapliktikotati fotografia tou filou mas tou nautikou....Mipoa omos iparxei kai kamia photo apo deksamenismo tis sapho mas???????
Den exo dei kamia sto foroum mas :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nautikos

Υπαρχει μια φωτο του πλοιου να δεξαμενιζεται, αλλα ως *Σαντορινη 3*, λιγο πριν μας εγκαταλειψει για παντα για την ξενιτια.



(πηγη : www.faktaomfartyg.se © Foto Frank Lose )

----------


## scoufgian

αν θυμαμαι καλα,μια φορα που ειχα καταφερει και ειχα φτασει ως τη πλωρη της βασιλομητωρ,ειχα δει αναμεσα στα κρενια που ειχε τοτε και ακριβως κατω απο τη γεφυρα,κολλλημενο το μπρουτζινο θυρεο του πλοιου με την βασιλισσα ελισσαβετ της αγγλιας και την ιστορικη ημερομηνια για το πλοιο 1966

----------


## scoufgian

και μια παλια φωτογραφια του σαπφω ,φευγοντας απο το λιμανι της μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3196

----------


## Leo

Φίλε scoufgian, έγραψες!! Πολύ ωραία thanks

----------


## scoufgian

> Φίλε scoufgian, έγραψες!! Πολύ ωραία thanks


αμα προσεξεις φιλε leo,δεξια απο το σαπφω,υπαρχει και το γρι-γρι που σερνει απο πισω του τα καραβακια που πανε για ψαρεμα στ ανοιχτα.κλασικη εικονα για το λιμανι της μυτιληνης

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω εχω την ιδια περιπου καρτα, αλλα με το Σαπφω λιγο πιο κοντα στο φαναρι!

----------


## nautikos

Θα σας ξενερωσω λιγο τωρα με τη φωτο, αλλα μπορει μερικοι να θελουν να δουν τη Σαπφω στα τελευταια της. Με το τελευταιο της ονομα Santori περιμενει την φλογα του Ινδου διαλυτη που θα την περασει ετσι στην ιστορια... :Sad:

----------


## geogre222

re palikaria ti kanete tora!!!!!!tin photo eutin tin exo arketo kairo ala pote den tin dimosieusa.........!
makari na min tin dei o APOSTOLOS pistepsteme tha stenaxorethei kathos kai oloi oi latres tou sappho

----------


## Kalloni

Την εχει ξαναδει ο αποστολος ειμαι σιγουρος.  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως δεν την είχε ξαναδει και αυτήν την στιγμή του μπήκε ένα μαχαίρι στην καρδιά...

----------


## Bari_Express

Φανταζομαι ακριβως την ιδια μαχαιρια, με το ιδιο μαχαιρι οταν ειδα και γω το Μπαρι Εξπρες εδω μεσα να του λειπει το κορακι της πλωρης

----------


## nautikos

Ευτυχως δεν την ανεβασα και αυτη εγω, γιατι μετα αντι για *ναυτικο* θα με λεγατε ο *διαλυτηριος*...:mrgreen: Για να σου απαλυνουμε τον πονο φιλε μου δες μια φωτο στο αντιστοιχο thread του πλοιου!

----------


## a.molos

Μόνη και με την κυρία Λυδία στο Πέραμα για φρεσκάρισμα!
SAPHO.jpg

LYDIA & SAPHO.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Συλλεκτικές φωτογραφίες. Αντώνη, ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζι μας.

----------


## scoufgian

να προσθεσω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ,μια φωτο της βασιλομητωρ,στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4047

----------


## a.molos

Αφιξη στον Πειραιά.


sappho...jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία, τελικά η πιο όμορφη εμφάνιση του ήταν κάτασπρο χωρίς σινιάλα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Με την μπλε γραμμη ηταν πιο ομορφο. Καπου εχω πετυχει στο net μια.

----------


## Apostolos

Όποιος μου την βρεί σε μεγάλη ανάλυση θα κερδίσει ένα DVD με φώτο μου επιλογής του!  :Smile:

----------


## polykas

Ένα βράδυ στον Πειραιά.








Photo14_15A.jpg

----------


## Kalloni

Συγγνωμη στους λατρεις του αλλα αν ειχε βαρδιολες θα ητανε καλυτερο.
Πολυκας πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια.

----------


## Stratosp

> Η _βασιλομητωρ_ Σαπφω δεξαμενιζεται (στα ονειρα μας και στο εικονικο μου ναυπηγειο ).
> 
> sap15.jpg
> 
> sap18.jpg


Μη μου πεις οτι υπαρχει και στο virtual sailor να ριξω κανενα ταξιδακι παλι με την Σαπφαρα Π-Χ-Μ;

----------


## nautikos

> Μη μου πεις οτι υπαρχει και στο virtual sailor να ριξω κανενα ταξιδακι παλι με την Σαπφαρα Π-Χ-Μ;


Μα απο το Virtual Sailor ειναι αυτες οι φωτο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Stratosp

Φοβερο τρελαθηκα τωρα.Εχω κανει τρελα ταξιδια στο virtual αλλα την Σαπφαρα δεν τη εχω.Ξερεις που θα την βρω?Αντε να προλαβω να ριξω κανενα ταξιδακι σημερα!!!

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Ένα από τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια, που θυμάμαι με ποιό πλοίο έγιναν (Στα Αιολίς και Άδωνις ήμουν ακόμη μωρό και μου έχουν πει μόνο, ότι έπεσα με την καρέκλα στο κατάστρωμα ακούγοντας τη μπουρού!):
Το Νοέμβριο του 1974, οκτώμισυ χρονών, συνόδεψα τους γονείς μου από την Αθήνα στη Μυτιλήνη για τις πρώτες εκλογές μετά τη μεταπολίτευση. Δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα στα καράβια!
Πήγαμε με τη Χρυσή Άμμο (το πρώτο, άσπρο, όχι τυρκουάζ), από Λιμένα Μεσογέας (ναι, Πόρτο Ράφτη!) Άνδρο - Τήνο - Χίο - Μυτιλήνη.
Επιστροφή με τη Σαπφώ. Και το κατάστρωμα γεμάτο με κόσμο, να ακούει στο ραδιόφωνο τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών και να αγκαλιάζεται!
Θυμάμαι αργότερα και κάποιο ταξίδι σε καμπίνα κάτω από το γκαράζ.
Μια από τις τελευταίες φορές που το είδα ήταν το 1982 ή το 88. Ξεκινούσε από τη Μυτιλήνη, αλλά είχε πάρει μπρος μόνο η μια μηχανή και είχε στρίψει σχεδόν 45 μοίρες!

----------


## Van Der Dekken

Ταξίδεψα πολλές φορές την δεκαετία του '80 με αυτό το πλοίο...'Ημουν πολύ μικρός (ειμαι 26) αλλά μου έχει δημιουργήσει την αγάπη μου για τα πλοία...Της το χρωστάω. Στενοχωρέθηκα που έμαθα πως πλέον έχει κοπεί σε κομμάτια, δεν της άξιζε. Ίσως αυτοί εκεί στην NEL LINES έπρεπε να το σκεφτούν πριν το ξεπουλήσουν για ένα τέτοιο ξεφτιλισμένο ποσό (για πλοίο δεν νομίζω οτι το 1.500.000 ειναι πολύ). Με αυτό ξεκίνησαν.

Όπως και να έχει, οι αναμνήσεις δεν φεύγουν. Μόνο τα πλοία.

Spero01.jpg

Spero02.jpg

spero_launch.jpg

spero_power.jpg

sperokgd.jpg


πηγή 
http://www.hhvferry.com/Sappho.html

----------


## Van Der Dekken

Οι φωτογραφίες, εκτός απο δυο είναι απο τον καιρό που ονομαζόταν ακόμα Spero

πηγή
http://www.hhvferry.com/Sappho.html

----------


## Van Der Dekken

Κάποιος ζήτησε φωτογραφίες του εσωτερικού του...
ορίστε

πηγή
http://www.hhvferry.com/Sappho.html

----------


## Van Der Dekken

Και ότι το κοινό μάτι του απλού επιβάτη δεν είδε ποτέ...

Συγχωρέστε με για τα αλεπάλληλα post αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ...

πηγή
http://www.hhvferry.com/Sappho.html

----------


## Apostolos

Να σε καλά φίλε! Αν δέν με εμπόδηζε το copyright θα σας έβαζα και εγώ ακόμα περισσότερες....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Αν δέν με εμπόδηζε *το copyright*...


*Συμφωνώ.*  :Wink: 

Μήπως (πρόταση κάνω) θα έπρεπε το φόρουμ να είναι πιό αυστηρό στις αναρτήσεις ξένων φωτογραφιών στις οποίες δεν αναφέρεται η πηγή τους, με διαγραφή αυτών των μηνυμάτων ???

Και δεν μιλάω αυστηρά για το όνομα του φωτογράφου, γιατί είναι πολλές φωτογραφίες που δεν έχουν όνομα φωτογράφου. Αλλά τουλάχιστον να αναφέρεται ο δικτυακός τόπος ή η όποια άλλη πηγή προέλευσης τους.

Είμαστε πάντα (και δικαίως) πολύ ευαίσθητοι αν πρόκειται για δικές μας δημιουργίες. Για των ...άλλων ???

Εκτός φυσικά και αν οι πιό πάνω φωτογραφίες που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλος *Van Der Dekken,* είναι όλες τραβηγμένες από αυτόν, οπότε και ζητάω συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Van Der Dekken

Έχεις δίκιο Espresso Venezia...
Διόρθωσα το λάθος μου προσθέτοντας την πηγή όπου βρήκα τις φωτογραφίες στα post μου. Ελπίζω τώρα να είμαστε οκ!  :Confused:  :Cool: :-P

Χεχε.Λες να ήμουν εκεί την ώρα της καθέλκυσης, για να έβγαζα την φωτογραφία?
26 είπαμε, όχι 86 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶ψογος φίλε μου *Van Der Dekken* !!!

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ, καλά ''ταξίδια'' και σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο που μας παρέθεσες.

Όσο για την ηλικία σου, εντάξει, όχι και ...86, αλλά 46 μια χαρά μπορεί να ήσουνα !!! (λέμε τώρα) :mrgreen:

----------


## Van Der Dekken

Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα.....
Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

SAPPHO (2).jpg

----------


## samichri

> απο το αρχειο μου....
> 
> SAPPHO (2).jpg


Παιδιά μήπως υπάρχει καμμιά φωτογραφία από το υπέροχο ψηφιδωτό που υπήρχε πάνω από το κεντρικό κλιμακοστάσιο που σε οδηγούσε στο σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης και στην τραπεζαρία του πλοίου? Έχω ταξιδέψει με πολλά καράβια και ειδικά στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Χίο - Μυτιλήνη, όπως το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ, το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ, το ΑΡΙΩΝ, το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ, το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, και κάποτε σαν προσκεκλημένος σε μία κρουαζιέρα με το WORLD RENESSANCE, αλλά εκείνο το ψηφιδωτό όποτε έμπαινα στο ΣΑΠΦΩ μου τραβούσε όλη τη προσοχή μου.

----------


## Apostolos

Να πούμε όχι ψέμα θα είναι...

SPERO.jpg

----------


## samichri

> Να πούμε όχι ψέμα θα είναι...
> 
> SPERO.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Μου έκανες ένα πολύ όμορφο δώρο φίλε μου. Να εισαι καλά.

----------


## dimitris!

Πω πω τι μας θυμίσατε τώρα...Πες μου οτι έχεις και καμία άλλη  φοτο από μέσα να τρελαθώ.

----------


## Rocinante

Δημητρη μου ποτε μην κανεις τετοιες δηλωσεις εδω γιατι ο Αποστολος αλλα και καποιοι αλλοι εχουν απιστευτα πραγματα στην κατοχη τους  :Smile: 
Και εγω μια φορα ζητησα κατι που θεωρουσα απιστευτα δυσκολο ( Radiosa) και αρχισαν να μου ερχονται στοιχεια και φωτογραφιες σαν βροχη...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα "τρελαμενα" μελη του Ναυτιλια, ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ...Ζητας ενα παιρνεις πεντε... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris!

Μακάρι να έχετε δίκιο...Πάντως πρέπει πολλοί από μας να ήταν  "ερωτευμένοι" με αυτό το πλοίο!!

----------


## samichri

> Μακάρι να έχετε δίκιο...Πάντως πρέπει πολλοί από μας να ήταν  "ερωτευμένοι" με αυτό το πλοίο!!


Το ΣΑΠΦΩ φίλε μου (όπως και κάθε καράβι φυσικά) δεν ήταν ένα απλό πλοίο γραμμής. Ήταν ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ. Μπορεί να μην είχε το μέγεθος ή την πολυτέλεια των σημερινών, αλλά και μόνο το σκαρί του να έβλεπες - άρχιζες το ταξίδι - πριν ακόμη επιβιβαστείς. Πολλοί έχουν συνδεδεμένες μνήμες με αυτό. Άλλοι ευχάριστες και άλλοι δυσάρεστες. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι, *ότι υπάρχουν μνήμες*. Το ΣΑΠΦΩ λοιπόν δεν πέρασε απλά από την Ελληνική ακτοπλοία, αλλά είναι κομμάτι της. Για αυτό και υπάρχουν "ερωτευμένοι" μαζί του. Εξάλλου δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι έχει χαρακτηριστεί "ΒΑΣΣΙΛΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ", από τους συντάκτες του περιοδικού ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ, στο τεύχος που του είχε γίνει αφιέρωμα, πριν από μερικά χρόνια.

----------


## MYTILENE

Από μένα μια ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση *1999*:*ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ* για Λήμνο-Καβάλα και *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* για *Χίο-Πειραιά*,κάθε Πέμπτη κρεμασμένος στο μπαλκόνι να τα χαζεύω και να ακούω τα σφυρίγματά τους.Ανατρίχιαζες μόνο που τα άκουγες(παλιές καλές εποχές).
Αφιερωμένη Σε όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ
ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ.jpg

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg
παλιούς και νέους-αν υπάρχουν πλέον :Sad: .

----------


## scoufgian

> Από μένα μια ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση *1999*:*ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ* για Λήμνο-Καβάλα και *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* για *Χίο-Πειραιά*,κάθε Πέμπτη κρεμασμένος στο μπαλκόνι να τα χαζεύω και να ακούω τα σφυρίγματά τους.


εισαι θεος.............




> Ανατρίχιαζες μόνο που τα άκουγες(παλιές καλές εποχές).Αφιερωμένη Σε όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ παλιούς και νέους-αν υπάρχουν πλέον.


Γιατι να μην υπαρχουν ?τους εφαγε η μαρμαγκα.Για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο!!Αντε μπραβο!!Σαββατοβραδο γραφουμε τετοια πραματα..........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ όμορφες....

Σας χαρίζω μερικές φώτο απο εσωτερικά του πλοίο για να μήν ξεχνάμε...
ΓΕΦΥΡΑ.jpg
ΠΛΕΥΡΙΚ¶ ΝΤΕΚ.jpg
ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΡΙΑ.jpg
SELF SERVICE.jpg
RECEPTION.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Πω ρε συ Απόστολε τι μου θύμισες τώρα...:shock:Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## nautikos

Φωτο κειμηλια πλεον... Καραβι ανεπαναληπτο, καραβι αλλης εποχης και νοοτροπιας. Ευχαριστουμε:!:

----------


## samichri

Απόστολε (αν και δεν σε ξέρω) είσαι το κάτι άλλο. Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν είναι δικές μου αλλα δέν γίνετε να κρατάς κάτι μόνο για την πάρτη σου....

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΠΕΣΕ ΞΕΡΟΣ Ο ΜΥΤΙLENE,ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!Τι του κάνατε ρε παιδιά???????

----------


## Haddock

Είχα την τιμή να ταξιδέψω τη _Σαπφώ_ το 1996 όταν υπηρέτησα στη Χίο. Ένα πραγματικό ποστάλι με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης. Σε σύγκριση με τα βαπόρια των Ανατολικών, μου είχε προκαλέσει δέος η φιγούρα και το σουλούπι της βασιλομήτωρ. 

Θυμάμαι ένα πλωριό σαλόνι σε δανέζικο στυλ και με τους δερμάτινους καναπέδες από την εποχή της καριέρας του στη Βόρεια Ευρώπη. Είχα ρίξει κάτι ύπνους σε αυτό το σαλόνι... 

Πως να ξεχάσω ταξίδι στο ψηλότερο καταστρώμα, κουκουλωμένος με ένα sleeping bag, να απολαμβάνω τον έναστρο ουρανό πάνω σε ένα από τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που πέρασαν από το Αιγαίο.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ κοιμώσουν???
2nd class.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Απόστολε, το πέτυχες διάνα! Έχω δει όνειρα πάνω σε αυτους τους καναπέδες... Όταν δε, είχε λίγη θάλασσα δεν καταλάβαινα πότε φτάναμε στη Χίο. Να είναι καλά το πλήρωμα της ΝΕΛ που δεν μας ξύπναγε :-)

----------


## MYTILENE

> Απόστολε, το πέτυχες διάνα! Έχω δει όνειρα πάνω σε αυτους τους καναπέδες... Όταν δε, είχε λίγη θάλασσα δεν καταλάβαινα πότε φτάναμε στη Χίο. Να είναι καλά το πλήρωμα της ΝΕΛ που δεν μας ξύπναγε :-)


Είμαι Χίο με απαγορευτικό πηγαίνωντας για Πειραιά με το *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ*,αναβάλονται κάτι αγώνες που είχα και έπρεπε να γυρίσω Μυτιλήνη.Σκάει μύτη η *Σ Α Π Φ Α Ρ Α* από Πειραιά με φορτωμένο χαλαρά το 9αρι,μπαίνουμε μέσα και με το που βγαινουμε από το λιμάνι της Χίου αρχίζει ΕΝΑ κούνημα άλλο πράμα.Ολοι ξερνούσανε :Razz: δεξιά κι αριστερά και η ΤV έπαιζε dvd.......................μαντέψτε????????


ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ :Razz: 
*ΣΗΜ:Για τους ξερόλες της Ελληνικής ΤV,ενημερωτικά, το πλοίο πέρασε και* *τότε από το στενό Χίου-Οινουσσών*. :Razz:

----------


## tahitioforos

Αποστολε οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο. Μενω αφωνος ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια εγω στο Σαπφω δεν ειχα μπει ποτε αν και το ειχα θαυμασει πολλες φορες στον Πειραια.Εχω ομως ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να σας μεταφερω την γνωμη και τις εμπειριες του πατερα μου για το βαπορι.Ο πατερας μου 57 ετων γαρ ηταν φανταρος στις Οινουσες για εξι ολοκληρους μηνες (μια απο τις καλυτερες εμπειριες της ζωης του) και οπως καταλαβαινετε ειχε κανει πολλες φορες το ταξιδι.Μου ειχε αναφερει λοιπον πολλες φορες με θαυμασμο ταξιδια του με το Σαπφω και θυμαμαι κυριως τα λογια του για το ποσο αυθεντικο βαπορι ηταν,σε οψη σε διακοσμηση και λειτουργικοτητα.Μαλιστα με το Σαπφω ειχε κανει ισως το χειροτερο,σε καιρο, ταξιδι της ζωης του.Ειχαν ξεκινησει απο Πειραια για Χιο με προβλεψη καιρου 8-9 μποφορ,αλλα μολις περασαν τον  Καφηρεα αρχισε ενα κουνημα αλλο πραγμα.Ειδικα μια ωρα μετα απο το περασμα του Καφηρεα η πλωρη εμπαινε ολη μεσα στο νερο και σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις ειχαν ξενερησει και οι προπελες,ενω τα νερα περνουσαν απο την κουπαστη προς τα πισω...ο πατερας μου χρονια ταξιδιωτης και γνωριζοντας το ποσο καλοταξιδο ηταν το βαπορι πηγε και ρωτησε στη reception  εναν ευγενικο  κυριο (δεν ξερω ποιος ηταν),γιατι δεν πιστευε οτι αυτος ο καιρος ηταν 8-9 μποφορ.Αυτος λοιπον τον ενημερωσε πως ειχε γινει λαθος στην προβλεψη καιρου  και αντι για 8-9 τα μποφορ ηταν 11!!!Μαλιστα ο καπετανιος για να τον εχει οσο το δυνατον πιο πλωρα τον καιρο εκανε τη διαδρομη πανω απο τη Χιο κανοντας κυκλο και οχι απο κατω.Μετα απο παρα πολλες ωρες ταλαιπωριας αλλα και με τη Σαπφαρα παλικαρι εφτασαν στη Χιο.Ο πατερας μου τελειωσε την ιστορια λεγοντας.Οτι ταξιδεμα σαν του Σαπφω δεν υπαρχει...Ισως λιγο υπερβολικος,αλλα με τετοια συμπεριφορα στα 11 μποφορ δε νομιζω να εχει αδικο... :Wink:

----------


## samichri

> Παιδια εγω στο Σαπφω δεν ειχα μπει ποτε αν και το ειχα θαυμασει πολλες φορες στον Πειραια.Εχω ομως ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ να σας μεταφερω την γνωμη και τις εμπειριες του πατερα μου για το βαπορι.Ο πατερας μου 57 ετων γαρ ηταν φανταρος στις Οινουσες για εξι ολοκληρους μηνες (μια απο τις καλυτερες εμπειριες της ζωης του) και οπως καταλαβαινετε ειχε κανει πολλες φορες το ταξιδι.Μου ειχε αναφερει λοιπον πολλες φορες με θαυμασμο ταξιδια του με το Σαπφω και θυμαμαι κυριως τα λογια του για το ποσο αυθεντικο βαπορι ηταν,σε οψη σε διακοσμηση και λειτουργικοτητα.Μαλιστα με το Σαπφω ειχε κανει ισως το χειροτερο,σε καιρο, ταξιδι της ζωης του.Ειχαν ξεκινησει απο Πειραια για Χιο με προβλεψη καιρου 8-9 μποφορ,αλλα μολις περασαν τον  Καφηρεα αρχισε ενα κουνημα αλλο πραγμα.Ειδικα μια ωρα μετα απο το περασμα του Καφηρεα η πλωρη εμπαινε ολη μεσα στο νερο και σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις ειχαν ξενερησει και οι προπελες,ενω τα νερα περνουσαν απο την κουπαστη προς τα πισω...ο πατερας μου χρονια ταξιδιωτης και γνωριζοντας το ποσο καλοταξιδο ηταν το βαπορι πηγε και ρωτησε στη reception  εναν ευγενικο  κυριο (δεν ξερω ποιος ηταν),γιατι δεν πιστευε οτι αυτος ο καιρος ηταν 8-9 μποφορ.Αυτος λοιπον τον ενημερωσε πως ειχε γινει λαθος στην προβλεψη καιρου  και αντι για 8-9 τα μποφορ ηταν 11!!!Μαλιστα ο καπετανιος για να τον εχει οσο το δυνατον πιο πλωρα τον καιρο εκανε τη διαδρομη πανω απο τη Χιο κανοντας κυκλο και οχι απο κατω.Μετα απο παρα πολλες ωρες ταλαιπωριας αλλα και με τη Σαπφαρα παλικαρι εφτασαν στη Χιο.Ο πατερας μου τελειωσε την ιστορια λεγοντας.Οτι ταξιδεμα σαν του Σαπφω δεν υπαρχει...Ισως λιγο υπερβολικος,αλλα με τετοια συμπεριφορα στα 11 μποφορ δε νομιζω να εχει αδικο...


Παιδιά ας μην υπερβάλουμε. Μετά το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ στη Φαλκονέρα το 1966, εφαρμόστηκε στην Ελλάδα η απαγόρευση απόπλου για τα επιβατηγά - όταν η πρόβλεψη είναι 8 + μποφόρ. Τώρα αν κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού αυξηθεί η ένταση του ανέμου και κατά συνέπεια ο κυμματισμός, τότε όλα τα επιβατηγά πλοία προσπαθούν να πιάσουν το κοντινότερο λιμάνι. Δεν διασχίζουν το Αιγαίο σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι το ΣΑΠΦΩ ήταν καλοτάξιδο (εξάλλου έχω κάνει πάρα πολλά ταξίδια μαζί του και χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι, και με θάλασσα και με μπουνάτσα) αλλά όχι και 11 μποφόρ δηλαδή ... θύελλα. Ας μην είμαστε λοιπόν υπερβολικοί.

----------


## geogre222

οσο για το 11 αρι αν και δεν ειμουν βεβαια μεσα στο πλοιο θα το πιστεψω οτι το εκανε γιατι με οσους μιλας στη ΧΙΟ για το sappho  σου λενε ποσες φορες ειχε σωσει τη χιο φερονοντας προμυθειες του νησιου με πολλη δυσκολους καιρους....ΜΑΚΑΡΙ  να ηταν ακομα στη γραμμη μας..........:|

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου δεν ειναι προσωπικη ιστορια,αλλα πολλες φορες ξερεις οτι γινονται λαθη στις προγνωσεις του καιρου και ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για το ετος καπου στο 1978-1979.Ο πατερας μου ειναι σοβαρος ανθρωπος και εχει ταξιδεψει πολυ.Δεν μου εχει αναφερει ποτε κατι τετοιο για αλλο του ταξιδι.Μην αποκλειεις λοιπον να συνεβει.Οσον αφορα οτι μπορουσε να συνεχισει το ταξιδι του για αλλο ασφαλες λιμανι,εσυ αν ησουν καπετανιος θα επαιρνες το 11αρι στο πλευρο για να αλλαξεις πορεια;Εδω προτιμησε να παει πανω απο τη Χιο τον κυκλο για να τον εχει οσο το δυνατον πιο πλωρα τον καιρο,σιγα μην αλλαζε και πορεια για αλλο λιμανι,που θα του εφερνε τον καιρο στο πλευρο εστω και για λιγο...

----------


## Leo

> οσο για το 11 αρι αν και δεν ειμουν βεβαια μεσα στο πλοιο θα το πιστεψω οτι το εκανε γιατι με οσους μιλας στη ΧΙΟ για το sappho σου λενε ποσες φορες ειχε σωσει τη χιο φερονοντας προμυθειες του νησιου με πολλη δυσκολους καιρους....ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ηταν ακομα στη γραμμη μας..........:|


Αυτό που λές φίλε geogre222 είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Αν ήταν ακόμη η Σαπφώ εδώ και έκανε δρομολόγια στην παριμκρή σταβοτιμονιά θα το περιλαβαίνανε τα "γεράκια" των media και θα το κάνανε "ρόμπα". Τουλάχιστον έφυγε από εδώ με το "κεφάλι ψηλά" και το θυμόμαστε ένα αξιοπρεπές σκαρί, καμαρωτό να στολίζει το Αιγαίο.

----------


## geogre222

> Αυτό που λές φίλε geogre222 είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Αν ήταν ακόμη η Σαπφώ εδώ και έκανε δρομολόγια στην παριμκρή σταβοτιμονιά θα το περιλαβαίνανε τα "γεράκια" των media και θα το κάνανε "ρόμπα". Τουλάχιστον έφυγε από εδώ με το "κεφάλι ψηλά" και το θυμόμαστε ένα αξιοπρεπές σκαρί, καμαρωτό να στολίζει το Αιγαίο.


μα ελα ομως που βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια οτι δεν θα δημιουργουσε ποτε προβλημα..........και θα ειχε βαλει το καπελο σε ολα τα αλλα πλοια (καινουργια και παλια)
βασικα μιας κι το εφερε η κουβεντα στα τοσα χρονια ειχε ποτε προβληματησει σε κατι σαν πλοιο η στο επιβατικο κοινο στη γραμμη του αιγαιου??

----------


## nautikos

> μα ελα ομως που βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια οτι δεν θα δημιουργουσε ποτε προβλημα..........και θα ειχε βαλει το καπελο σε ολα τα αλλα πλοια (καινουργια και παλια)
> βασικα μιας κι το εφερε η κουβεντα στα τοσα χρονια ειχε ποτε προβληματησει σε κατι σαν πλοιο η στο επιβατικο κοινο στη γραμμη του αιγαιου??


Μπορει σαν πλοιο να ηταν αξιοπιστο (προσωπικα δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια) αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι σοβαροτατο ρολο παιζουν και τα πληρωματα που το πανε (γεφυρα και μηχανη, ο καθενας απο τη σκοπια του) :Wink: . Το καλυτερο πλοιο αν το δωσεις σε κακο πληρωμα, μπορει να αποκτησει τη φημη του χειροτερου.

----------


## gvaggelas

> Παιδιά ας μην υπερβάλουμε. Μετά το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ στη Φαλκονέρα το 1966, εφαρμόστηκε στην Ελλάδα η απαγόρευση απόπλου για τα επιβατηγά - όταν η πρόβλεψη είναι 8 + μποφόρ. Τώρα αν κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού αυξηθεί η ένταση του ανέμου και κατά συνέπεια ο κυμματισμός, τότε όλα τα επιβατηγά πλοία προσπαθούν να πιάσουν το κοντινότερο λιμάνι. Δεν διασχίζουν το Αιγαίο σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι το ΣΑΠΦΩ ήταν καλοτάξιδο (εξάλλου έχω κάνει πάρα πολλά ταξίδια μαζί του και χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι, και με θάλασσα και με μπουνάτσα) αλλά όχι και 11 μποφόρ δηλαδή ... θύελλα. Ας μην είμαστε λοιπόν υπερβολικοί.


Πάντως και εγώ σε ταξίδι από Χίο για Πειραιά με το Θεόφιλο (πριν από 4 χρόνια περίπου), έπιασε απαγορευτικό μισή ώρα αφού είχαμε φύγει από το λιμάνι. Έτυχε έκείνη την περίοδο ο ξάδεφός μου να υπηρετεί σε σταθμό ραντάρ στην Χίο και με ενημέρωσε όταν είχαμε φτάσει περίπου στην ¶νδρο ότι ο καιρός είχε πάει 10ρι γεμάτο. Το πλοίο δεν προσέγγισε λιμάνι για να δέσει. Μάλιστα πήγε ΄πού νότια όταν μπήκε στον Αργοσαρωνικό ώστε να βρει την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία για να φέρει το πλοίο με την πλώρη στο Βοριά. Αποτέλεσμα 12,ρ5 ώρες ταξίδι (φτάσαμε Πειραιά περίπου στις 10.30)

----------


## xara

Το βασιλοβάπορο, σαν *SPERO*, απο διαφημιστικό της εποχής

The *Spero* (6,916 grt, 468 ft. long) sailed on the route between Hull and Gothenburg from 1966 to 1972.

Πηγή: http://www.timetableimages.com/

----------


## Leo

Φίλε xara, φανταστικό υλικό... να είσαι καλά... ευχαριστούμεεεεε  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ένα ευχαριστώ και από μένα.Παρατηρήστε λίγο το κύριο στο μπάρ και πείτε μου αν βλέπετε και στα Ελληνικά πλοία τέτοιο χαμόγελο???????????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !Εγώ πάντως-κατα ένα ποσοστό- μόνο κατι χριστοπαναγίες ακούω όποτε ταξιδεύω και από τρόπους ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα :Razz: !!!

----------


## samichri

> ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ένα ευχαριστώ και από μένα.Παρατηρήστε λίγο το κύριο στο μπάρ και πείτε μου αν βλέπετε και στα Ελληνικά πλοία τέτοιο χαμόγελο????????????!Εγώ πάντως-κατα ένα ποσοστό- μόνο κατι χριστοπαναγίες ακούω όποτε ταξιδεύω και από τρόπους ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα!!!


Φίλε MYTILENE μην συγκρίνεις τις φωτογραφίες των διαφημιστικών με την πραγματικότητα. Τα διαφημιστικά είναι για να τραβήξουν κόσμο. Συνήθως (για να μην πω ΠΑΝΤΑ) η πραγματικότητα απέχει παρασάγγας .... δυστυχώς.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Φίλε MYTILENE μην συγκρίνεις τις φωτογραφίες των διαφημιστικών με την πραγματικότητα. Τα διαφημιστικά είναι για να τραβήξουν κόσμο. Συνήθως (για να μην πω ΠΑΝΤΑ) η πραγματικότητα απέχει παρασάγγας .... δυστυχώς.


Δεν έχεις και άδικο.Ευχαριστώ πάντως :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

Με το ομορφο πλοιο δεν ειχα ταξιδευσει ποτε αλλα το εχω σε μια φωτογραφια απο ενα πρωινο του 1995 στον πειραια! θα την μοιραστω μαζι σας και ελπιζω να σας αρεσει!

2008-07-14_123318g.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αρκετά καλη φιλε!!!

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε grangelo να εισαι καλα.Φυσικα και μας αρεσει.Ασε που καθε φωτο του βαποριου ειναι και ντοκουμεντο.

----------


## grangelo

Ευχαριστω Αποστολε!
Αυτες τις φωτογραφιες τις εβγαλα με την πρωτη μου φωτογραφικη μηχανη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
και ειναι οι πρωτες φωτογραφιες πλοιων που εχω!

----------


## nautikos

Εδω βλεπουμε 2 βαρβατες πλωρες, αυτες του *Σαπφω* και το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*. Αυτο το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* οταν το βλεπεις πλαι σε καποιο αλλο ποσταλι παντα μοιαζει μικροτερο... :Very Happy:  

sappho & georgios express.jpg
Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## scoufgian

> Εδω βλεπουμε 2 βαρβατες πλωρες, αυτες του *Σαπφω* και το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*. Αυτο το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες* οταν το βλεπεις πλαι σε καποιο αλλο ποσταλι παντα μοιαζει μικροτερο... 
> 
> sappho & georgios express.jpg
> Πηγη:flickr.com


Φιλε nautike,οταν ειναι να ανεβαζεις τετοιες φωτο με τη βασιλομητωρ,ριξε καμια ανακοινωση πρωτα.Με τη φωτογραφια που ανεβασες,με εφερες πολλα χρονια πισω..........

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Με το ομορφο πλοιο δεν ειχα ταξιδευσει ποτε αλλα το εχω σε μια φωτογραφια απο ενα πρωινο του 1995 στον πειραια! θα την μοιραστω μαζι σας και ελπιζω να σας αρεσει!


Wow!!! Σαπφω με τη μουρη μεσα, και Δελφινι στην πρυμη??????????? Πρωτη φωτο!!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

maketa apo ta kentrika!
Εικόνα1521.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πίσω στα κεντρικά και φέρε άλλη μια από την πλώρη... μαζί και τις δυό θα τις ανεβάσεις μετά *εδώ*  :Very Happy: . Αν δεν έχουμε την πλώρη τησ Σαπφούς δεν λέει ;-)

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Πίσω στα κεντρικά και φέρε άλλη μια από την πλώρη... μαζί και τις δυό θα τις ανεβάσεις μετά *εδώ* . Αν δεν έχουμε την πλώρη τησ Σαπφούς δεν λέει ;-)


kati 8a kano giati den einai efkolo giati einai stakentrika grafia kai den einai agdotiria ala kati 8a kano!! :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του 1999 για τον Απόστολο που έχω την εντύπωση πως είχε τα γενέθλιά του τη μέρα που μας πέρασε.
Μια φωτογραφία με το αγαπημένο του "Σαπφώ" να διακρίνεται και αυτό μακριά.
Ακόμα βλέπουμε τον "Θεόφιλο", το "Ροδάνθη" και τον "Δαίδαλο".

Για τον Απόστολο.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι μια ωραία ίσως λίγο μελαγχολική συννεφια...Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## vinman

Απο τα κολάζ που έχω φτιάξει και είναι αρκετά δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το ''Βασιλοβάπορο''....η πανέμορφη Σαπφώ...
Δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω ποτέ μαζί της,ήταν όμως απο τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και ήθελα πάντα να το βλεπω όταν κατέβαινα Πειραιά...
Θέλω να σας καλέσω να κατέβουμε όλοι μαζί,να κλείσουμε εισητήρια για Μυτιλήνη,και να γυρίσουμε το μοναδικό αυτό πλοίο σπιθαμή προς σπιθαμή...να γευτούμε όλους τους χώρους του και μετά να βγούμε στα καταστρώματα και να πάρουμε ανάσες απο Αιγαίο...
Θέλω να αφιερώσω το κολάζ σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που αγαπήσαν αυτό το καράβι και θα μου επιτρέψετε να το αφιερώσω και στον φίλο Apostolos....
(Όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι κομμένες απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή πριν απο πάρα πολλά χρόνια)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14575

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14576

----------


## dimitris!

Φίλε Vinman μας χτυπάς που μας χτυπάς κάθε βράδυ τώρα μας αποτελείωσες...Αν και ήμουν μικρός όταν το εξερευνούσα με τις ωρες όλα που μας έδειξες τα θυμάμαι.Να σαι κάλα!

----------


## kastro

Το καράβι έχει συγγένεια με τα παλιά Κνωσσός και Φαιστός.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tι συγγενεια εχει? Το μονο τους κοινο ειναι οτι δουλεψαν για την ιδια γραμμη, κουβαλωντας και φορτιο στο αμπαρι της πλωρης.

----------


## vinman

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες.
Μία ως Σαπφώ και μία ως Σαντορίνη 3
(Κομμένες απο τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15086

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15087

----------


## Νaval22

φίλε vinman μάλλον είχες κατακρεουργήσει όλα τα τεύχη του εφοπλιστή  :Very Happy: 
τις συγκεκριμένες πάντως τις είχα κόψει και εγώ ήταν απο τις καλύτερες και μπήκαν στο περιοδικό μαζί με την είδηση του τέλους της σαπφώς,δυστυχώς σταμάτησε να* ελπίζει* νωρίς

----------


## vinman

Όχι όλα...
Απο το 2002 και μετά υπάρχουν αυτούσια... :Very Happy: 
Βλέπεις μπήκε στη ζωή μου το σκάνερ... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris!

Αντε τα καταφέρατε άλλαξα φόντο στο PC μου...Τετοιες φοτο δε βρίσκεις πλέον στον Εφοπλιστή όπως έχει γίνει καλά που υπάρχει και το forum μας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ....δυστυχώς σταμάτησε να* ελπίζει* νωρίς


H Spero???  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Άλλο ενα ακόμα *βίντεο* με μερικές σεκανς του Σαπφώ και άλλων ιστορικών πλοίων του περασμένου αιώνα...

ΥΓ. Όποιο μέλος επιθυμεί, μπορώ να του στείλω το βίντεο σε avi.

----------


## vinman

Την παρακάτω φωτογραφία θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω σε όλους τους φίλους της ενότητας των Ιστορικών!!
Η πρώτη άφιξη του Σαπφώ στη Μυτιλήνη,στις 20 Ιουλίου 1973!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19272

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## scoufgian

καλα το πας Μανωλη!!!ετσι να ολοκληρωσεις ολη την ιστορια της Βασιλομητωρος........απο τοτε που ηρθε στη Μυτιληνη μεχρι που εγινε κουταλια.......Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ........

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tα ασημικα, να λειπουν...!

----------


## scoufgian

> Tα ασημικα, να λειπουν...!


τροπος του λεγειν Φωτη.............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

*επειδη ακομα δεν εχω σκανερ για να ανεβασω καποιες παλαιοτερες φωτο και ετσι δεν μπορω να συνδραμω στην ενοτητα με τα ιστορικα,σας ανεβαζω φωτο του ΣΑΠΦΩ που το τραβηξα φωτο απο μια αφισα της χιου που ετυχε να βρω.
με αυτην την ενεργεια θελω να ευχαριστησω ολα τα μελη για της ευχες τους λογω γενεθλιων μου σημερα

*PA111561.jpg

PA111568.jpg

PA111571.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> τροπος του λεγειν Φωτη.............:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Aμα ειναι να δω και τετοιες φωτο, με βλεπω να τρωω με τα χερια!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

ΚΑΡΑΒΑΡΟΣ.................

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προς τους απανταχού φίλους της ΝΕΛ και του "Σαπφώ".
Στη gallery και συγκεκριμένα στην Ενότητα των Ιστορικών (Historic) ανέβασα τρεις φωτογραφίες του "Σαπφώ".
Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 στον Πειραιά, νωρίς το πρωΐ. Το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στου Τζελέπη (εκεί που παλιά έδενε το "Κύδων") και φωτιζόταν πολύ γλυκά από τον πρωϊνό ήλιο.
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στο φίλο Απόστολο που σήμερα κατάφερε να επικοινωνήσει και πάλι μαζί σας, στον Mytilene, τον Stefano P, τον ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον Speedkiller, τον Alcaeos, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον dimitris και τον ...... Leo (πάντα).

----------


## scoufgian

> Προς τους απανταχού φίλους της ΝΕΛ και του "Σαπφώ".
> 
> Στη gallery και συγκεκριμένα στην Ενότητα των Ιστορικών (Historic) ανέβασα τρεις φωτογραφίες του "Σαπφώ".
> Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 στον Πειραιά, νωρίς το πρωΐ. Το πλοίο ήταν δεμένο στου Τζελέπη (εκεί που παλιά έδενε το "Κύδων") και φωτιζόταν πολύ γλυκά από τον πρωϊνό ήλιο.
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Ιδιαίτερα στο φίλο Απόστολο που σήμερα κατάφερε να επικοινωνήσει και πάλι μαζί σας, στον Mytilene, τον Stefano P, τον ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον Speedkiller, τον Alcaeos, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον dimitris και τον ...... Leo (πάντα).


roi οπως παντα κυριος και αψογος.σ ευχαριστουμε;-)

----------


## Speedkiller

> Προς τους απανταχού φίλους της ΝΕΛ και του "Σαπφώ".
> 
> Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> και τον ...... Leo (πάντα).


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi!!!!Tώρα αυτό για τον Leo σημαίνει κάτι??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

> Προς τους απανταχού φίλους της ΝΕΛ και του "Σαπφώ".
> Στη gallery και συγκεκριμένα στην Ενότητα των Ιστορικών (Historic) ανέβασα τρεις φωτογραφίες του "Σαπφώ"....


Οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Roi είναι πραγματικά θαυμάσιες!! Χαίρομαι πολύ να βλέπω αυτά που ανεβάζεις, όπως και των υπόλοιπων καλών φίλων που ασχολούνται με ζήλο στην ενότητα των Ιστορικών! Μαθαίνω πολλά και κυρίως θαυμάζω βαπόρια τα οποία δεν τα έζησα! Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ροι σε ευχαριστω για ακομα μια φορα!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε μια εκπομπή του Τρίτου Προγράμματος για τον μεγάλο Γερμανό ποιητή *Μπέρτολτ Μπρέχτ*, είχε ακουστεί το ακόλουθο:
"Στη σοφίτα του ποιητή υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο δοκάρι.
Από το δοκάρι αυτό είναι κρεμασμένος ένας μικρός ξύλινος γάϊδαρος.
Γύρω από το γαϊδαράκο είναι κρεμασμένη μια ταμπελίτσα.
 Η ταμπελίτσα γράφει: *Η αλήθεια είναι συγκεκριμένη. Ακόμα και εγώ πρέπει να το καταλάβω.*"

Νομίζω ότι για τη ΝΕΛ ταξίδεψαν κατά καιρούς ορισμένα από τα ωραιότερα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στα νερά μας.
Η αλήθεια αυτή πρέπει να λέγεται.
Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.
Φαίνεται, όμως, ότι η ΝΕΛ μοιάζει με τις γάτες που είναι εφτάψυχες.
Και παρά τα βάσανά της πρέπει να της μένουν ακόμα αρκετές ζωές (έστω περιπετειώδεις).

Εδώ, λοιπόν, μια λεπτομέρεια από το υπέροχο "Σαπφώ", καθώς και η φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στη gallery "καδραρισμένη" στο πλοίο.
Φεβρουάριος του 1999 και οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες από το "Μήλος Εξπρές".
Μοναδική η χαρά να βλέπεις αυτό το πλοίο.
Με τη πλώρη, κοντά στα σαράντα μέτρα.
Με αυτόν τον μοναδικό καθρέπτη - σωστό έργο τέχνης. 
Και τους αλουέδες γεμάτους αναμνήσεις.
Σε όλους εξαιρετικά .....

Σαπφώ - ΝΕΛ.jpg

Το Σαπφώ.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> Σε μια εκπομπή του Τρίτου Προγράμματος για τον μεγάλο Γερμανό ποιητή *Μπέρτολτ Μπρέχτ*, είχε ακουστεί το ακόλουθο:
> "Στη σοφίτα του ποιητή υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο δοκάρι.
> Από το δοκάρι αυτό είναι κρεμασμένος ένας μικρός ξύλινος γάϊδαρος.
> Γύρω από το γαϊδαράκο είναι κρεμασμένη μια ταμπελίτσα.
>  Η ταμπελίτσα γράφει: *Η αλήθεια είναι συγκεκριμένη. Ακόμα και εγώ πρέπει να το καταλάβω.*"
> 
> Νομίζω ότι για τη ΝΕΛ ταξίδεψαν κατά καιρούς ορισμένα από τα ωραιότερα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στα νερά μας.
> Η αλήθεια αυτή πρέπει να λέγεται.
> Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.
> ...


ευχαριστουμε  πολυ φιλε ροι  τελειες οι photos

----------


## geogre222

> Σε μια εκπομπή του Τρίτου Προγράμματος για τον μεγάλο Γερμανό ποιητή *Μπέρτολτ Μπρέχτ*, είχε ακουστεί το ακόλουθο:
> "Στη σοφίτα του ποιητή υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο δοκάρι.
> Από το δοκάρι αυτό είναι κρεμασμένος ένας μικρός ξύλινος γάϊδαρος.
> Γύρω από το γαϊδαράκο είναι κρεμασμένη μια ταμπελίτσα.
>  Η ταμπελίτσα γράφει: *Η αλήθεια είναι συγκεκριμένη. Ακόμα και εγώ πρέπει να το καταλάβω.*"
> 
> Νομίζω ότι για τη ΝΕΛ ταξίδεψαν κατά καιρούς ορισμένα από τα ωραιότερα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στα νερά μας.
> Η αλήθεια αυτή πρέπει να λέγεται.
> Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.
> ...


  αν και ειμαι στο στρατο και να κανω τη θητεια μου το nautilia δεν υπαρχει μερα που να μην το παρακολουθω,και κυριως το θεμα του sappho το οποιο με συγκινει καθως και οι φωτογραφιες απο ολους για τη βασιλισσα του αιγαιου
ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τις υπεροχες αναμνηστικες φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

άρε σαπφάρα!,τα φιλιστρίνια στη πλώρη ήταν καμπίνες?δεν πιστεύω

----------


## kastro

> άρε σαπφάρα!,τα φιλιστρίνια στη πλώρη ήταν καμπίνες?δεν πιστεύω


Έτσι συνιθήζεται να είναι οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκει ηταν οι καμπινες της β θεσης,και κατω απο το γκαραζ πλωρα τις γ θεσης,το κατωτερο πληρωμα ηταν κατω απο το γκαραζ πρυμα και με λιγα φιλιστρινια στις καμπινες!

----------


## scoufgian

> Eκει ηταν οι καμπινες της β θεσης,και κατω απο το γκαραζ πλωρα τις γ θεσης,το κατωτερο πληρωμα ηταν κατω απο το γκαραζ πρυμα και με λιγα φιλιστρινια στις καμπινες!


αψογος ο ben οπως παντα.........με προλαβες........

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΣΑΣ,ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΗΤΕΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ '88-'92 ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΛΑΝΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ [ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΩΤΑΤΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ] ΠΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΗ ΤΗ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ.

----------


## scoufgian

> ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΣΑΣ,ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΗΤΕΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ '88-'92 ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΛΑΝΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ [ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΩΤΑΤΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ] ΠΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΗ ΤΗ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ.


φιλε Τακη να σε καλωσορισουμε στη παρεα!!Περιμενουμε απο σενα ,να μας παρουσιασεις τις εμπειριες σου απο τη Βασιλομητωρ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

οι εμπηριεσ και γνωσεισ που απεκτησα απο το περασασμα μου απο το σαπφω ειναι [δοξα τον θεο] παρα πολλεσ καθωσ ουσιαστηκα ανδρωθηκα μεσα σε αυτο το πλοιο αφου μπαρκαρησα στην ηλικια των 15 ετων,γνωριζοντασ αξιολογουσ και μη ανθρωπουσ ,ζωντασ ομορφεσ και ασχημεσ καταστασεισ,κανοντασ φιλιεσ με ανθρωπουσ που κρατανε ακομα.παντωσ παρολο το τρεξιμο τησ ημερασ η σαπφαρα ειχε παντα τον τροπο τησ να σε ξεκουραζει απολαυμανοντασ παντα ενα τσιγαρο στην πρημνη τησ.
ειμαι στην διαθεση σασ για οτι θελετε να με ρωτησετε [αν φυσικα το γνωριζω]σχετικα με το πλοιο συμβολο τησ μυτιληνησ

----------


## Aktofylakas

> ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΑΣ ΣΑΣ,ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΗΤΕΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ '88-'92 ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΛΑΝΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ [ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΩΤΑΤΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ] ΠΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΗ ΤΗ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ.


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα για τις καμπινες πληρωματος...

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

βεβαια απο οτι ειχα πληροφορηθει απο ανθρωπουσ οι οποιοι ειχαν φερει το σαπφω απο την αγγλια και δουλευανε ακομα στο πλοιο την περιοδο που ημουν κι εγω οι καμπινεσ του πληρωματοσ ηταν οι πρημνιεσ καμπινεσ οι γνωστεσ ωσ 200αρια για οσουσ εχουν δουλεψη στο σαπφω ,οι οποιεσ η νελ θεωρησε σωστο να τισ μετατρεψει σε καμπινεσ των οδηγων προσ οφελοσ τησ βεβαια,θυσιαζοντασ την ανθρωπινη διαβιωση του πληρωματοσ.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Και παλι σωστος ακουσα και εγω που το λεγανε τοτε.Μαλιστα καπου εχω και μια φωτο απο την καμπινα μου.Θα την ψαξω.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

φιλε μου αν ηξερα τοτε  την καταληξη που θα ειχε το σαπφω θα ειχα φτιαξει τομουσ απο φωτογραφιεσ ...αληθεια και μια και το εφερε η κουβεντα ηταν τοσο οικονομικα ανεφικτο η νελ να μην πουλησει το πλοιο [δεν νομιζω απο οτι ξερω να το μοσχοπουλησε] και νατο αφησει λημενιζμενο τιμησ ενεκεν [δεν βγαλανε λιγα χρηματα απο αυτο] η εστω να το κανει πλωτο ξενοδοχειο στο λημανι τησ μυτιληνησ???   θα ηθελα την αποψη σασ πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## Ellinis

To να το αφήσει απλά να κάθεται σε μια γωνιά δεν θα ήταν και οτι καλύτερο για το βαπόρι. Το να το κάνει ξενοδοχείο ή να το εκμεταλλευτεί σε κάποιο άλλο στατικό ρόλο είναι μια μεγάλη συζήτηση. Πολλά καράβια έχουν διασωθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο 
στο εξωτερικό. 

Όμως στην περίπτωση του ΣΑΠΦΩ, ένα πράγμα με προβληματίζει: 
Η διοικούντες της ΝΕΛ δεν τα κατάφεραν να σταθούν επάξια στην σύγχρονη ακτοπλοϊα, θα τα κατάφερναν καλύτερα στο ξενοδοχειακό τομέα;

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Εδώ  είναι η πλακά φίλε μου ότι αρκετοί από τους   διακαίοντες έχουν φτιάξει  [ελέω  ΝΕΛ ] ξενοδοχειακές  μονάδες  5 αστέρων στην Μυτιλήνη ….ο νοών νοητό

----------


## SX729

Χαιρετώ τους πάντες σε αυτό το υπέροχο φόρουμ.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον προλαλήσαντα…  
Αν η ΝΕΛ απαρτίζονταν από λίγους έστω &#171;_ανθρώπους_&#187; θα ήταν όλα διαφορετικά ….μπορεί  η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ να μην ήταν κοντά μας.. αλλά πιστεύω πώς σε άλλους τομείς θα ήταν σε καλύτερη μοίρα σαν εταιρία …
Λυπάμαι…..                                                                    
Και γω από Μυτιλήνη είμαι , και γω μεγάλωσα και ταξίδεψα  στα θρυλικά αυτά βαπόρια, αλλά  δεν αντέχω να βλέπω αυτήν την ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ.  Λυπάμαι για λογαριασμό τους….

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To προβλημα ειναι οτι και το γνωστο ξενοδοχειο (Η......ΙΟ)και οι λαθος αποφασεις και οι μασες και οι εκπαραθυρισμοι αξιων στελεχων απο τη γνωστη κλικα υπηρχαν πριν αρχισουν τα προβληματα και τοτε ολοι τους χειροκροτουσαν.Η οχι?

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο …και αυτό δείχνει δυστυχώς ότι όλοι τους  έβλεπαν την εταιρεία σαν την κότα που γεννά χρυσά αυγά καθότι μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΝΕΛ μέχρι και πριν λίγο καιρό είχε το μονοπώλιο της γραμμής…δεν   τους κουνούσε κανένας και έτσι δυστυχώς φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε να  αναπολούμε τις παλιές και καλές στιγμές τις ναυτιλιακής     με Σαπφώ ,Αρίων όμηρο ,Αλκαίο,ακομα και με τον άγιο Ραφαήλ

----------


## Νaval22

βλέπω νέους νελίτες στο φόρουμ,καλως ηρθατε ομοιδεάτες  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια εταιρεια δεν ηταν μονο το σαπφω και το ομηρος αλλα και αλλα πραγματα που δεν συναδουν στο να ειμαι νελιτης, αφου απο διοικηση και πολλα αλλα που αν γραφτουν θα γινει μπερδεμα, αουα!!!Ας βαλω μια φωτο απο το σαπφω αφου το θεμα εχε ξεφυγει!

film (685).jpg

----------


## Leo

Και πολύ καλά εκάνες φίλε  BEN BRUCE, απο τι ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες της Σαπφούς που έχουμε δει.. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## scoufgian

πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο Θεσσαλονικη ερχεται για αυτο και ο λιγος κοσμος και ειμαστε στο 1996 για να μην ξεχνιομαστε!Αναλογικη φωτο με canon eos 650! :Wink:

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

καταπληκτική Φώτο  ΒΕΝ …….έχεις δίκιο ας αλλάξουμε  θέμα[μυρίζει]………………

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Ευχαριστούμε για το καλωσόρισμα φίλε stefanosp

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Υπάρχει από κανένα μέλος  καμία φωτώ από επισκευή σε πέραμα η Ελευσίνα?

----------


## Aktofylakas

Νομιζω εχω μια φωτο στο Περαμα σε δεξαμενισμο.Μολις την βρω σκαναρω και ανεβαζω.

----------


## scoufgian

> Νομιζω εχω μια φωτο στο Περαμα σε δεξαμενισμο.Μολις την βρω σκαναρω και ανεβαζω.


αμα τη βρεις θα τρελανεις κοσμο.............

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

αν υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα τι να πω......βγαζω το καπελο..

----------


## moutsokwstas

καντε κατι, οι λατρεις του σαπφω ειναι αρκετοι μεταξυ των οποιων κι εγω. λογω συγκυριων δεν υπηρχε φορα που να μην ακουω τη σαπφω ειτε να ερχεται σφυριζοντας, ειτε να αναχωρει απο μυτιληνη, ειτε για θεσσαλονικη. σκεψεις που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο λες και ειμαι στο λιμανι, η στο μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου και  τη βλεπω..

----------


## Aktofylakas

> αμα τη βρεις θα τρελανεις κοσμο.............


Ψαχνω στο βασιλειο της κουτας..
Ατιμες μεταθεσεις  :Cool:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλό κουράγιο στο ψάξιμο, φίλε Ακτοφύλακα.
Η διαδικασία είναι επίπονη, αλλά στο τέλος πάντα τα καταφέρνεις.
Πίστεψέ με, έχω ψάξει πολλές πολλές ώρες σε πατάρια και κούτες. 
Πάμε τώρα πίσω στον Πειραιά του 1995.
Η πλώρη της βασίλισσας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο, αλλά και ο άνθρωπος που ισορροπεί στον αέρα (πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι το επάγγελμα του Ναυτικού).
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Απόλλων Εξπρες 2" του Βεντούρη. 
Φίλε Moutsokwstas, πιστεύω ότι η βασίλισσα έχει τόσες πολλές φωτογραφίες από μόνη της, όσες όλα μαζί τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ΝΕΛ (μέχρι τη στιγμή που αποχώρησε). 
Σιγα-σιγά θα δούμε πολλές φωτογραφίες, από όλους τους φίλους. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Αktofylaka, τον Moutsokwstas, τον scoufgian, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον Mytilene, τον Stefano P, τον alcaeos, τον Τakis Xinelis, τον Ben Bruce, τον A. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο και τον Finnpartner 1966 (διακρίνεται και το "Ιάλυσσος"). 
Το Σαπφώ στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Aktofylakas

ΕΥΡΗΚΑ  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Μάτια μου μεγάλα, μάτια μελαγχολικά....
Αφιερωμένο στο πλοίο της καρδιάς μου.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Aktofylaka…..απλά  μπράβο σου δεν έχω  λόγια φιλέ μου με έχεις στείλει….

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη φωτογραφία Roi Baudoin

----------


## φανούλα

Καταπληκτικές φωτό από ένα βαπόρι που αν και δεν γνώρισα ποτέ από κοντά με κέρδισε αμέσως με την βασσιλική πλωράκλα του στις φωτό σας!!! Να 'στε πάντα καλά και να μας χαρίζετε τέτοιες φώτος!!!

----------


## scoufgian

ειστε καταπληκτικοι φιλοι μου,roi και aktofylakas.Μπραβο σας :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Φανουλα το Σαπφώ  ήταν   ο ορισμός του πλοίου σήμερα δυστυχώς ταξιδεύουμε σε  κουτιά με προπέλες …πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φανουλα το Σαπφώ  ήταν   ο ορισμός του πλοίου σήμερα δυστυχώς ταξιδεύουμε σε  κουτιά με προπέλες …πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη


Κατ αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τον ακτοφύλακα για τη φοβερή του φώτο!!!!! :Very Happy: (καπου έχει παρει το μάτι μου φώτο από δεξαμενισμό ως σαντορίνη 3 αν θυμαμαι καλά αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που) Να διαφωνήσω για το θέμα των κουτιών  όμως φίλε Τάκη!Για μένα υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά αξιόλογα πλοία που δεν είναι κουτια... :Smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

καθε πραγμα στο καιρο του...η τεχνολογια προχωραει, αλλαζουν οι απαιτησεις..οι αναμνησεις μενουν ομως και ειναι γλυκιες με τα πλοια του παλαιου τυπου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια και η κατασταση με τη sappho ειναι hot ας βαλω και εγω μια 90ηλα φωτο της στη μυτιληνη.

saphho.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Mια και η κατασταση με τη sappho ειναι hot ας βαλω και εγω μια 90ηλα φωτο της στη μυτιληνη


Φίλε μου μας πέθανες.....

----------


## scoufgian

βρε καθηστε ησυχα βραδιατικα.μην ανεβαζετε τετοια πραγματα τετοια ωρα κι εχω φαει κιολας.Να μου πεις τουλαχιστον θα παω χορτατος.ειναι κι αυτο ενα ζητημα.πολυ ωραια φωτο ben :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

πολυ ωραια φοτο φιλε  σε ευχαρισουμε πολυ..

----------


## Aktofylakas

Οντως φοβερη.Δεν προλαβαινω να αλλαζω wallpaper στο pc τις τελευταιες μερες  :Cool:

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα φιλέ speedkiller τα ποιο πολλά πλοία που κυκλοφορούν σήμερα στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα είναι το ένα αντιγραφή του άλλου και πάντα όπως προανέφερα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη κουτιά με προπέλες…

----------


## moutsokwstas

απο αυτο το σημειο στη φωτο το σαπφω ερχομενο στη μυτιληνη, σφυριζε


> Mια και η κατασταση με τη sappho ειναι hot ας βαλω και εγω μια 90ηλα φωτο της στη μυτιληνη.
> 
> saphho.jpg

----------


## nickosps

> Καλό κουράγιο στο ψάξιμο, φίλε Ακτοφύλακα.
> 
> Η διαδικασία είναι επίπονη, αλλά στο τέλος πάντα τα καταφέρνεις.
> Πίστεψέ με, έχω ψάξει πολλές πολλές ώρες σε πατάρια και κούτες. 
> Πάμε τώρα πίσω στον Πειραιά του 1995.
> Η πλώρη της βασίλισσας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο, αλλά και ο άνθρωπος που ισορροπεί στον αέρα (πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι το επάγγελμα του Ναυτικού).
> Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Απόλλων Εξπρες 2" του Βεντούρη. 
> Φίλε Moutsokwstas, πιστεύω ότι η βασίλισσα έχει τόσες πολλές φωτογραφίες από μόνη της, όσες όλα μαζί τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της ΝΕΛ (μέχρι τη στιγμή που αποχώρησε). 
> Σιγα-σιγά θα δούμε πολλές φωτογραφίες, από όλους τους φίλους. 
> ...


Πίσω ακριβώς είναι η Ροδάνθη, ολόλευκη και χωρίς σινιάλα? Ναι ε?

----------


## Νaval22

πρέπει να ήταν τότε που η Ροδάνθη επέστρεψε απο τη ναύλωση της στην Τυνυσία,εξού και το λευκό look

----------


## vinman

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει πάρει φωτιά το θέμα της ''Βασιλομήτωρ''!!
Μπράβο σε όλους παιδιά για αυτά που ανεβάσατε!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πράγματι, είναι η "Ροδάνθη".
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη τον Ιούλιο του 1995.
Πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί η ναύλωση της στην Τυνησία, όπως αναφέρει ο φίλος Stefanos P.

----------


## dimitris!

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει πάρει φωτιά το θέμα της ''Βασιλομήτωρ''!!
> Μπράβο σε όλους παιδιά για αυτά που ανεβάσατε!!


Και δεν μας χαλάει καθόλου αυτό!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην φωτο αυτη ειναι εμφανες το παλαιο ονομα! SPERO!

----------


## marios73

ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΑ ΠΟΤΕ...

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS



----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Δεν ειναι κουκλα???

----------


## Aktofylakas

Η Καλυτερη ολων :!:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> 


γυριζουμε πολλα χρονια πισω και φερνουμε στο νου, παλιες καλες εποχες!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που υπάρχουν τόσοι φίλοι του θρυλικού αυτού πλοίου….μπραβο σας

----------


## christinech

Η Σαπφω ενωσε καποιες ζωες για παντα, ακομα και αν τωρα δεν ειναι πια κοντα μας η ψυχη και η καρδια ειναι παντα κοντα της... ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠ'ΟΣΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΑΠΦΩ.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Και μια φωτο απο το ελαφρως αναιμικο bow thruster που αρκετα συχνα δεν συμφωνουσε με την αποκολληση της Σαπφαρας απο τον ντοκο  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Που να συμφωνησει... Αφου ηταν μονο... 500 ΗΡ!!

----------


## scoufgian

αμα αυτο ειναι bow thruster εγω ειμαι ο χριστοφορος κολομβος.........τι παμπαλαια τεχνολογια.........

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Αφήστε  παιδιά ποιο αργό και από το replay μας έβγαζε την παναγία μέχρι να στρίψει

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και στο προσαναποδα δεν καλο ακουγε, εχω ακουσει, γιατι ειχε εσωστρεφεις προπελες. Ασχετο μεν, αλλα αυτο που λατρευα στη Σαπφω, ηταν η ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ τσιμινιερα της!!

----------


## esperos

> Και στο προσαναποδα δεν καλο ακουγε, εχω ακουσει, γιατι ειχε εσωστρεφεις προπελες. Ασχετο μεν, αλλα αυτο που λατρευα στη Σαπφω, ηταν η ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ τσιμινιερα της!!


...και  κλασσική  στην  μέση  του  πλοίου  και  με  δύο  άλμπουρα!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Xαλαρα!!!! Συμφωνα με κατι σημειωσεις, ηταν τοσο τεραστιο (10.6m υψος x 12.5m μηκος) γιατι εκτος απο τις αποληξεις των μηχανων, ειχε το air-condition και τον μηχανισμο του ασανσερ!! Προσωπικα, μου θυμιζε την τσιμινερα του OLYMPIA!!


Εχω και κατι σχεδια απο το περιοδικο "Shipbuilder", αλλα πρεπει να τα σκαναρω σε jpeg (γιατι τωρα τα εχω σε gif και ειναι κοντα στα 2ΜΒ το ενα).

----------


## esperos

> Xαλαρα!!!! Συμφωνα με κατι σημειωσεις, ηταν τοσο τεραστιο (10.6m υψος x 12.5m μηκος) γιατι εκτος απο τις αποληξεις των μηχανων, ειχε το air-condition και τον μηχανισμο του ασανσερ!! Προσωπικα, μου θυμιζε την τσιμινερα του OLYMPIA!!


Εεε,  Made in  Great Britain  και  τα  δύο!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εεε,  Made in  Great Britain  και  τα  δύο!


Λατρειες και τα δυο!!!!! Αγαπημενα Αγγλικα γαϊδουροβαπορα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mεγαλη ωραια μα πολλα εξαεριστικα να περνανε απο μεσα η οποια επαναλαμβανοταν σαν σχεδιο και στον καταλογο του εστιατοριου για οσους εχουν καλη μνημη.

funnel.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ερωτηση που μου ηρθε τωρα βλεποντας τη φωτο με την τσιμινιερα..το θυρεο-εμβλημα τον μαζεψε κανεις? η μηπως τοποθετηθηκε σε αλλο πλοιο της νελ μεταγενεστερα? εχω την εντυπωση πως οχι. κι εν τελει τους υπολοιπους θυρεους-εμβληματα απο ομηρο, αλκαιο, ελυτη, ενδιαφερθηκε κανεις να τους μαζεψει, η πηγαν στα σκουπιδια? ο,τι συναισθηματα  μπορει να προκαλεσει το ξηλωμα, τα ιδια μπορει να προκαλεσει η εξαφανιση του η, η καταστροφη του. κι εν τελει, γνωριζει καποιος απο ολα τα αντικειμενα της νελ στα παλια πλοια, αν ενδιαφερθηκε καποιος να περισωσει καποια η, κατεληξαν στα σκουπιδια οσο σκληρο κι αν ακουγεται αυτο. παρτε ενα παραδειγμα περα απο τα σινιαλα της νελ, τα ειδη εστιασεως η, ο λοιπος εξοπλισμος.

----------


## Νaval22

πολλά ζητάς,στα σκουπίδια θα πήγαν όλα όπως και εκείνες οι υπέροχες αφίσες αεροφωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία,που κοσμούσαν το παλιά πρακτορεία σε πειραιά και μυτιλήνη
Μακάρι να σκέφτονταν σα και εμάς αυτοί αλλά......... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> πολλά ζητάς,στα σκουπίδια θα πήγαν όλα όπως και εκείνες οι υπέροχες αφίσες αεροφωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία,που κοσμούσαν το παλιά πρακτορεία σε πειραιά και μυτιλήνη
> Μακάρι να σκέφτονταν σα και εμάς αυτοί αλλά.........


Kι εγω ετσι πιστευω... Συναισθημα δεν υπαρχει σε τετοιες δουλειες... Μονο κερδος ή οχι.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> πολλά ζητάς,στα σκουπίδια θα πήγαν όλα όπως και εκείνες οι υπέροχες αφίσες αεροφωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία,που κοσμούσαν το παλιά πρακτορεία σε πειραιά και μυτιλήνη
> Μακάρι να σκέφτονταν σα και εμάς αυτοί αλλά.........


αυτες τις αφισες θυμαμαι και αναζητω, το εχω πει και στον σταυρο και μου ειπε για ενα παλιογερο μυτιληνιο που κυκλοφορει και μπορει να εχει καποια, αλλα δεν το πιστευω. ουτε καποιος απο τους μετοχους της νελ, δεν εχει κρατησει κατι, εστω και μικρο αλλα σηματικο? τα πρακτορεια και δη της νελ, τα πεταξαν  ολα? ενα αρχειο δεν σκεφτηκαν ποτε να κρατησουν? μιλαμε για την τιμη και την υποληψη της εταιριας, αν καποιοι την εχουν που αμφιβαλλω. ειμαι περιεργος να δω αν στα κεντρικα γραφεια της νελ στη μυτιληνη, εχουν καποιο αρχειο. και οι σημαιες που υπαρχουν παλι καλα που υπαρχουν κι αυτες να λεμε. η ιστορια της εταιριας ηταν αυτα τα πρωτα καραβια, δεν την πετας ετσι...αλλα δυστυχως αλλοι αποφασιζουν.

----------


## Νaval22

Για τον πειραιά ξέρω πως έχουν πεταχτεί  :Sad:  μου το έχει πεί παλιός εργαζόμενος του πρακτορείου 
Στη Μυτιλήνη στο παλιό παρακτορείο του Καραντάνη υπήρχαν αφοτου έκλεισε μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2007 που τις είδα τελευταία φορά απο κεί και πέρα η τύχη τους αγνοείται ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον εκεί να τις έχει διασώσει κάποιος,αν και πολύ αμφιβάλλω με τα μυαλά που κουβαλούσαν.....
Όσο για τα γραφεία της Ελ.Βενιζέλου στη Μυτιλήνη υπάρχει μόνο μια μεγάλη μακέτα του ΣΑΠΦΩ και κάτι μικρότερες απο τα ταχύπλοα,για αφίσες ούτε συζήτηση  :Sad:

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Καθόλου απίθανο και την μακέτα να τους την έχουν κάνει δώρο σιγά να μην μπήκαν στον κόπο να φτιάξουν μακέτα του πλοίου όλοι οι (εφοπλιστές) εκεί μέσα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη η μακετα του σαπφω ηταν μια παλια μακετα το spero που την βρηκαν σε κατι υπογεια ενος πρακτορειου στον πειραια και μου ειχαν αναθεσει να την επισκευασω το 1995 αλλα με πολυ λιγα χρηματα οποτε!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο ειναι ενα μοντελο του σαπφω που ειχα φτιαξει απο την αρχη το 2002 που κανεις τωρα δεν ξερει που ειναι σημερα!

nel-lines.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ben, ευχαριστούμε πολύ που το μοιράστικες μαζί μας, θα έλεγα όμως ότι επειδή είναι "το κειμήλιο" να μας το χαρίσεις για την *γακλερί**.* Τι λές? :Wink:

----------


## christinech

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Μου έχουν ξεμείνει κάρτες από διαφορά πλοία της ΝΕΛ
θα προσπαθήσω αυτές τής μέρες να τής σκαναρω και να τής βάλω στο photogallery. Για όλους τους φίλους της ''ΣΑΠΦΩ''.
:lol::lol: :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aς βαλω μια κειμιλιακη φωτο του σαπφω γραμμενο sapfo και οχι sappho του 1973 αγορασμενη πριν 13 χρονια απο υπεργηρο φωτορεπορτερ της εποχης

sapfo 2.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα τα λόγια είναι περιττά για τέτοιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Leo

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> Μου έχουν ξεμείνει κάρτες από διαφορά πλοία της ΝΕΛ
> θα προσπαθήσω αυτές τής μέρες να τής σκαναρω και να τής βάλω στο photogallery. Για όλους τους φίλους της ''ΣΑΠΦΩ''.
> :lol::lol:


 
Τις περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία και χαρά.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Aυτο ειναι ενα μοντελο του σαπφω που ειχα φτιαξει απο την αρχη το 2002 που κανεις τωρα δεν ξερει που ειναι σημερα!
> 
> nel-lines.jpg


τι εννοεις, το ειχες δωσει στη νελ? εκανες το λαθος αν το εδωσες.

----------


## moutsokwstas

σαπφω με τα κρενια μπροστα, τι ανεβαζεις, θα μας τρελανεις!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Μπράβο ρε ΒΕΝ  καταπληκτική δουλεία  …μπράβο

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

C:\Users\Takis\Desktop\DVC00059.JPG

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

1989  απογευματινό φόρτωμα στον Πειραιά διπλά θα διακρίνετε το άπτερα σχεδόν πάντα διπλά μας οπόταν βρισκόμασταν στον Πειραιά.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ

----------


## moutsokwstas

ευχαριστουμε καλε μας φιλε και σε σενα καλες γιορτες και χρονια πολλα. πριν δυο δεκαετιες, πρωτοχρονια το σαπφω εδενε μυτιληνη κι εκοβαν πανω την πρωτοχρονιατικη πιτα. σφυριγματα οταν αλλαζε ο χρονος και υπηρχε ενα εορταστικο κλιμα γενικα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στιγμες απο σαπφω!

film nel (12).jpg

film nel (13).jpg

film nel (15).jpg

film nel (18).jpg

film nel (42).jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Στιγμες απο σαπφω!


ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες αναμνησεις που μας χαριζεις, ιδιαιτερη μνεια για την τελευταια φωτο!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

*την όποια φωτογραφία την βλέπαμε κάθε μέρα και δεν της δίναμε ιδιαίτερη σημασία …. Και σήμερα μας φέρνει μια όμορφη αναστάτωση στην μνήμη μας καθώς την ξαναβλέπουμε. Ευχαριστούμε ΒΕΝ*

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτή η φωτογραφία πρέπει να ήταν στο πλατύσκαλο που κατέβαινε για τις καμπίνες τα 100αρια (τις πλατιές σκάλες) αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστεμε

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ BEN BRUCE.
Οι φωτογραφίες σου ξορκίζουν τη λήθη.
Προπαραραμονή Χριστουγέννων και το ταξίδι με το "Σαπφώ" έχει ξεκινήσει.
Φύγαμε στις 19:00 για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.
Ταξιδεύουμε πια μεσοπέλαγα ....

----------


## Ellinis

Όλα τα λεφτά, η φωτογραφία με την κλειστή περαντζάδα (enclosed promenade για τους αγγλοσάξωνες) με τις δερμάτινες θέσεις. Σκηνικό βγαλμένο από άλλες εποχές που δεν βλέπεις σε κανένα καράβι σήμερα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ BEN BRUCE.
> Οι φωτογραφίες σου ξορκίζουν τη λήθη.
> Προπαραραμονή Χριστουγέννων και το ταξίδι με το "Σαπφώ" έχει ξεκινήσει.
> Φύγαμε στις 19:00 για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.
> Ταξιδεύουμε πια μεσοπέλαγα ....


η ωρα 23:30 και ειμαστε ανοιχτα του Καβο Ντορο..........

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στιγμες απο σαπφω!
> 
> film nel (12).jpg
> 
> film nel (13).jpg
> 
> film nel (15).jpg
> 
> film nel (18).jpg
> ...


Να είσαι καλά Ben Bruce υπέροχες πραγματικά .

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολλοι απο εμας τους νελιτες μπορει να το εχουμε ξαναδει, αλλα μια φορα δεν φτανει νομιζω. ας με συγχωρησουν καποιοι, αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους φιλους της νελ κι οχι μονο. http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/NEL.html

----------


## moutsokwstas

> πολλοι απο εμας τους νελιτες μπορει να το εχουμε ξαναδει, αλλα μια φορα δεν φτανει νομιζω. ας με συγχωρησουν καποιοι, αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους φιλους της νελ κι οχι μονο. http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/NEL.html


 το ανεβασα εδω με το σκεπτικο οτι η ιστορια της νελ ξεκινα ουσιαστικα με το καμαρι της το σαπφω.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

*Περασμένα μεγαλεία διηγωντας τα να κλαις φιλέ μου ….τέλος πάντων και πάλι  χρόνια πολλά σε όλους*

----------


## nickosps

Λείπει ο ¶γιος Ραφαήλ! :Wink:

----------


## mixalisM

Paidia kalhmera kai xronia polla se oloys..
prin apo polla xronia sto sapfo gnwrisa kapoion που tote moy eipe oti htan o Β'ηλετρολογος του πλοιου μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ξερει το ονομα του γιατι θελω να ψαξω να τον βρω? Το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι ηταν απο μυτιληνη. Ευχαριστω! περιπου 2000-2002

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαπφω σε μια πιο κοντινη ληψη!
sappho2.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> Σαπφω σε μια πιο κοντινη ληψη!
> sappho2.jpg


 BEN bruce πολυ καλη φοτο  σε ευχαρισοτουμε παρα πολυ....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι από τις ωραιότερες της βασίλισσας.
Εξαιρετικό πρωτοχρονιάτικο δώρο.

Φίλε BEN BRUCE σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Apostolos

Θείκή... Λές και βγήκε πρίν λίγο στην άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη... Σαν χθές...

----------


## scoufgian

πραγματικα πολυ ωραια..Συμφωνω με τον Αποστολο οτι ειναι θεικη

----------


## moutsokwstas

ας μου λυσει καποιος μια απορια τωρα... οταν αναχωρουσε το σαπφω απο το λιμανι της μυτιληνης καθως το παρακολουθουσα απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου, ειχα προσεξει το εξης. για ενα διαστημα οταν εκλεινε ο καταπελτης εμφανιζοταν μια λευκη σιδερενια πορτα που <<εκλεινε>> ολο το πρυμναιο μερος, το θυμαστε? μετα εκανε την εμφανιση του ο κανονικος καταπελτης με το μπλε χρωμα καθως και η σκαλα επιβιβασης των επιβατων. γιατι εγινε αυτη η αλλαγη? μηπως για λογους μετεπειτα κανονισμων η για κατι αλλο? μηπως για την επιβιβαση των επιβατων ξεχωρα απο το γκαραζ?  αν γνωριζει καποιος ας μας πει.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοιο ειχε θύρα στεγανοποίησης όπου σφραγηζε τον καταπέλτη (που δεν ήταν υδατοστεγανός) η αλλαγή έγινε αρχες του 90 μαζι με την αλλαγη μηχανων και την αφαίρεση των κρενιών για να γίνει το πλοίο ελαφρύτερο. Φυσικά αρκετοί λέγανε ότι απο τότε το πλοίο έχασε και την ευσταθή πλεύση του

----------


## moutsokwstas

χρονολογικα δεν πρεπει να ηταν αρχες δεκαετιας του 90 γιατι οταν εφυγα το 1988 απο το νησι οι αλλαγες ειχαν ηδη γινει. θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι τα κρενια δεν υπηρχαν- και το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα - ειχα βρεθει και βγαλει φωτο στο καθρεφτη. μηπως ηταν αρχες δεκαετιας του 80?

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ειμαι 100&#37; για το αρχές, ή τέλος 80 αλλα με καμία δύναμη νωρήτερα

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Γεια σας και καλή χρόνια… τον Απρίλιο του ‘88 που πρωτομπαρκαρισα με το Σαπφώ ο λεγόμενος (φάκελος) όπως θυμάμαι ότι τον έλεγαν οι παλαιότεροι δεν υπήρχε

----------


## Νaval22

> Το πλοιο ειχε θύρα στεγανοποίησης όπου σφραγηζε τον καταπέλτη (που δεν ήταν υδατοστεγανός)


apostole κανένας καταπέλτης δεν είναι υδατοστεγής μόνο καιροστεγής

----------


## eliasaslan

Ένα αρχοντικό πλοίο πραγματικά με μοναδική ταυτότητα.. Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί αυτά τα πλοία τα καταστρέφουν και δεν παίρνουν πρώτα όλα τα έπιπλα, και ότι είναι χρήσιμο??

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε eliasaslan τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο. Τα ξυλώνει ο διαλυτής και τα πουλάει. Κάποιοι -καλώς ή κακώς δεν θα το κρίνω- σήμερα πουλάνε συλλεκτικά αντικείμενα που αγοράσανε στο παζάρι του Αλάνγκ. 
Αν σε παρηγορεί καθόλου, ίσως τα καλύτερα αντικείμενα του ΣΑΠΦΩ να τα αγόρασε κάποιο ξενοδοχείο στο Madras, κάποιο εστιατόριο στη Βομβάη ή να στολίζουν ένα σαλόνι στο Κολόμπο...

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαριστώ Ellinis, σίγουρα δε με παρηγορεί καθόλου αυτό, αλλά τι να κάνουμε... Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα... Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, στο διαλυτή, η τιμή του καραβιού είναι συνήθως καλή σχετικά, ή για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο δεν ειναι σταθερο. Ανεβοκατεβαινει. Αναλογα με τι, δεν ξερω. Τωρα, νομιζω, εχουν πεσει καπως. (Το avatar σου ειναι το Σταρι που δενει στο Λακκι? Εχω να ερθω Λερο, απο το 2001! Με το Πατμος ειχα ερθει τοτε...)

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε Finnparter ναι, είναι το Blue Star 1 είναι μία Κυριακή του καλοκαιριού στο 2ο ασφαλέστερο και καλύτερο φυσικό λιμάνι της Μεσογείου μετά της Μάλτας, στο λιμάνι του Λακκίου, εδώ αν θες να τη δεις http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2193. Με συγχωρείτε για το off topic, πάντως Fin, αν θέλεις κι άλλες από λακκί να θυμηθείς τα παλιά, με μεγάλη μου χαρά να σου δώσω φωτογραφίες και φυσικά για όλα τα μέλη υσχίει αυτό. Ή με ΠΜ, ή με το ΜΣΝ που το έχω στο προφίλ μου. Συγνώμη και πάλι, το θέμα το κλείνω εδώ...

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> ερωτηση που μου ηρθε τωρα βλεποντας τη φωτο με την τσιμινιερα..το θυρεο-εμβλημα τον μαζεψε κανεις? η μηπως τοποθετηθηκε σε αλλο πλοιο της νελ μεταγενεστερα? εχω την εντυπωση πως οχι. κι εν τελει τους υπολοιπους θυρεους-εμβληματα απο ομηρο, αλκαιο, ελυτη, ενδιαφερθηκε κανεις να τους μαζεψει, η πηγαν στα σκουπιδια? ο,τι συναισθηματα  μπορει να προκαλεσει το ξηλωμα, τα ιδια μπορει να προκαλεσει η εξαφανιση του η, η καταστροφη του. κι εν τελει, γνωριζει καποιος απο ολα τα αντικειμενα της νελ στα παλια πλοια, αν ενδιαφερθηκε καποιος να περισωσει καποια η, κατεληξαν στα σκουπιδια οσο σκληρο κι αν ακουγεται αυτο. παρτε ενα παραδειγμα περα απο τα σινιαλα της νελ, τα ειδη εστιασεως η, ο λοιπος εξοπλισμος.


ΤΟ ΜΑΖΕΨΑΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΑΜΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΖΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑΝΕ Ο ΠΟΝΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΡΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΕΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Φίλε MYTILENE μην συγκρίνεις τις φωτογραφίες των διαφημιστικών με την πραγματικότητα. Τα διαφημιστικά είναι για να τραβήξουν κόσμο. Συνήθως (για να μην πω ΠΑΝΤΑ) η πραγματικότητα απέχει παρασάγγας .... δυστυχώς.


φιλε τα χαμογελα τα ξεχνας οταν καναμε 3μηνες εξπρες με την ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑκαθε καλοκαιρι με 4ωρες υπνο τοτε πανε τα χαμογελα

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> βεβαια απο οτι ειχα πληροφορηθει απο ανθρωπουσ οι οποιοι ειχαν φερει το σαπφω απο την αγγλια και δουλευανε ακομα στο πλοιο την περιοδο που ημουν κι εγω οι καμπινεσ του πληρωματοσ ηταν οι πρημνιεσ καμπινεσ οι γνωστεσ ωσ 200αρια για οσουσ εχουν δουλεψη στο σαπφω ,οι οποιεσ η νελ θεωρησε σωστο να τισ μετατρεψει σε καμπινεσ των οδηγων προσ οφελοσ τησ βεβαια,θυσιαζοντασ την ανθρωπινη διαβιωση του πληρωματοσ.


ετσι ειναι  εκανα 7 χρονια στην ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ και κοιμομασταν 4πατωματα κατω για να οικονομοισει η ετερεια αλλα χαλαλι τα καναμε ολα αυτα για την βασσιλομιτορ .η μονη που ηταν στα διακοσαρια ηταν προισταμενος ξενοδοχειακου και υπομετρ

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ποια περίοδο ταξίδευες φίλε μου ?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 1996 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ  ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ

----------


## esperos

¶λλη  μία  στο  άλμπουμ  της  γιατί  το  αξίζει

ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

κι εσυ αξιζεις πολλα μπραβο για την ομορφη φωτο του παλαι ποτε καμαριου της νελ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ¶λλη  μία  στο  άλμπουμ  της  γιατί  το  αξίζει
> 
> ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg


*Φιλε esperos η φωτογραφια του αρχοντοβαπορου της τοτε NEL ειναι καταπληκτικη, σου αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο!!

*

----------


## geogre222

> ¶λλη  μία  στο  άλμπουμ  της  γιατί  το  αξίζει
> 
> ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg


ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ..................
THANKS.....

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

*ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΒΛΙΤΙΚΟ …….     *

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ¶λλη  μία  στο  άλμπουμ  της  γιατί  το  αξίζει
> 
> ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg


Εξαιρετικη, ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ και πραγματικα της αξιζει οχι μια αλλα 1001 φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Apostolos

> φιλε τα χαμογελα τα ξεχνας οταν καναμε 3μηνες εξπρες με την ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑκαθε καλοκαιρι με 4ωρες υπνο τοτε πανε τα χαμογελα


Εμένα ακόμα πονάει η μέση μου απ τις καδένες....

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ενταξει το καλοκαιρι ηταν λιγο ζορικα τα πραγματα αλλα τι να κανεις καθε δουλεια εχει και τισ ατελειες της...

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια το ΣΑΠΦΩ ειναι το ομορφοτερο σκαρι που οργωσε ποτε τα νερα του βορα.... 
Το ΣΑΠΦΩ ηταν που μικρο παιδακι μ εκανε να λατρεψω τη θαλασσα και τα βαπορια... 
σπαραξε η καρδια μου οταν πριν χρονια εμαθα πως πηγε για διαλυση... 
η πλωρη του δεν το σηκωσε το SANTORINI, το γκαραζ του το χυμα φορτιο... ουτε η καρινα του τις ξενες θαλασσες... 
...ΣΑΠΦΩ παρεμεινε για μια ζωη...και θα παραμενει στις ψυχες των ανθρωπων που το λατρεψαν, που το καμαρωναν και ξεροσταλιαζαν για να θαυμασουν την βασιλικη του πλωρη... να περναει τα φαναρια του λιμανιου... 
Ποσο λυπαμαι που δεν βρεθηκε κανεις να τρεξει για να το σωσει τοτε, οπως τωρα το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ... 
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ... 
ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ... 
αφιερομενο σε οσους το ΣΑΠΦΩ αποτελει κομματι της ζωης τους...

----------


## opelmanos

καλησπερα σε ολους

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μεγάλη στιγμή της ακτοπλοΐας μας, φίλοι μου.
"_Δρομολογείται το λαμπρό επιβατηγόν-οχηματαγωγόν της γραμμής Χίου-Μυτιλήνης "Σαπφώ"_ ......"
Η αγγελία της έναρξης των δρομολογίων του μέσα από τις εξαιρετικές σελίδες των *"Ναυτικών Χρονικών".*

Τα *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* της ιστορίας της ναυτιλίας μας ...

Ο παρακάτω "θησαυρός" ανευρέθηκε από κοινού με τον φίλο μου, τον Ellinis.

Αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους νελίτες.
Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ιδιαίτερα τον Απόστολο, την Romilda, τον Finnpartner1966, τον Stefano P, τον Έσπερο, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Ben Bruce, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Mytilene, τον Aktofylaka, τον Speedkiller, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον Rocinante, τον gtogias, τον captain Nionios, τον george 222, τον alcaeos, τον xinelis takis, τον dimitris, τον Vortigern και τον sylver23.

Το στολίδι της ακτοπλοΐας.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

μπραβο....
ανεκτιμητο υλικο.....
συγχαρητηρια.....

τι ομορφη η "βασιλομητωρ"...???

απο τα ομορφοτερα σκαρια που οργωσαν το Αιγαιο.....

μακαρι να ειχε σωθει...??

απλα υπεροχη....

ευχαριστουμε πολυ....!!!

----------


## scoufgian

Aντωνη να ευχαριστησω εσενα και τον Αρη ,για το υπεροχο υλικο που μας προσφερατε.Η Βασιλομητωρ με τα κρενια της και χωρις τις μετασκευες στην πρυμη

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ευχαριστουμε φιλε Roi Baudoin φοβερο ντοκουμεντο...μπραβο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μεγαλο ευρημα!Βεβαια το κακομοιρο το βαπορι κακοπερασε αλλα τουλαχιστον τερματισε την 35ετια εστω και σφαγμενο

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε opelmanos δεν σ επιασα με το Post σου!!!τι θελεις να μας πεις?

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την φωτογραφία που ανέβασα είμαι καινούριος με τους υπολογιστές και προσπαθούσα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες πλοίων που έχω μαζέψει, αν θελει και μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει σε αυτό ! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαπφω ιουνιος 2000 στον πειραια

negative (791).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αχ βρε Ben με τη Βασιλομητωρ...........

----------


## Νaval22

Μα καλά πήγαινε το ΣΑΠΦΩ 19 κόμβους με τις παλιές μηχανές όπως λέει η αναγγελία? :Confused:  γιατί όταν άρχισε δρομολόγια έκανε γύρω στις 16 ώρες όπως μου έχουν πεί

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μα καλά πήγαινε το ΣΑΠΦΩ 19 κόμβους με τις παλιές μηχανές όπως λέει η αναγγελία? γιατί όταν άρχισε δρομολόγια έκανε γύρω στις 16 ώρες όπως μου έχουν πεί


απ οτι θυμαμαι το βαπορι ειχε αλλαξει μηχανες κοντα στο 1990....
με καθε επιφυλαξη...

----------


## Νaval22

μην έχεις καμιά επιφύλαξη ασφαλώς άλλαξε μηχανές το 90,αλλά μέχρι το 90 που είχε τις παλιές πηγαινέ πολύ χαμήλα και σε καμία περίπτωση 19 μίλια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκανε 16+ ωρες οταν ειχαν σπασει ολα τα μπλοκ και των 4 κυριων μηχανων θυμαμε πηγαιναμε για μπρεκφαστ και δεν ηταν βεβαια 6 το πρωι αλλα πολυ πιο προχωρημενη ωρα!Τωρα τα 19 μιλια πριν αρχισουν τα προβληματα σιγουρα θα τα ειχε, αλλωστε τα φαιστος κνωσσος που ηταν τα της σουηδικης μεριας της κοινοπραξιας καπου τοσο ηταν ο δρομος τους

----------


## Νaval22

πάντως θυμάμαι μια συνέντευξη τους Αθηναίου που είχε πεί πώς όταν αγοράστηκε το πλοίο κάποιοι "κακεντερχείς" το κατηγόρησαν πώς ήταν ελατωματικό στίς μηχανές μήπως ήταν τελικά αλήθεια αυτό?

----------


## moutsokwstas

τοτε μου ημουν μυτιληνη ειχε ακουστει οτι αλλαξαν τις μηχανες για να πηγαινει πιο γρηγορα, κανεις δεν ειχε μιλησει για το <<σπασιμο>>. θυμαμαι που καποιοι το αποκαλουσαν το αργοκινητο καραβι. εμεις παντως η, με τη μια η, με την αλλη το βαπορι το λατρευαμε, αυτη ειναι μια αληθεια.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω…

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολοι επαυξανουν!Και το παπανικολης ερειπιο ηταν αλλα σαρωσε στον β'ππ

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ναι ρε παιδια σιγουρα τα επιανε καποτε αυτα τα μιλια αλλα μετα ειρθε εδω και το κανανε <καινουργιο>

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

παλιες καλες στιγμες της βασιλομητωρ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κατι χαρτια που εχω στα χερια μου, λενε οτι ειχε υπηρεσιακη 18 μιλια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαπφω εισοδος στο μεγαλο λιμανι

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τουσ φιλους του ΣΑΠΦΩ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φοβερες φωτο!Γιατι ομως εχω την υποψια οτι δεν ειναι επι ναυτιλιακης :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eχμ... ναι... Τα χρωματα στην τσιμινιερα ισως το λενε?? Δες εδω.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Σωστη η υποψια σου ....αυριο θα σας δειξω και αλλες

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Ακυρο για αυριο μας προλαβε ο φιλος Finnpartner.............

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ακυρο για αυριο μας προλαβε ο φιλος Finnpartner.............


Ο Anders Bergenek εχει φοβερο αρχειο. Εχει τυχει να δω και αλλες φωτο, εκτος απο αυτες που υπαρχουν στο site, με καθελκυση και απο τη ζωη του εκει.

----------


## Giovanaut

καλα παιδια οι φωτος ολων σας ηταν φοβερες....και ανεκτιμητες...
στιγμες της "βασιλομητορως" που δεν ειχαμε συνηθισει....

αλλα και στην φωτο που μπαινει στον Πειραια το βαπορι δινει ρευστα....
φαινεται ολη η ομορφια του και οι υπεροχες ναυπηγικες του γραμμες....

μπραβο σε ολους σας...

----------


## geogre222

Για δείτε και αυτή τη φώτο …..
  Θα έλεγα από της πιο ωραίες πόζες της βασίλισσας μας  με την τελευταία της ονομασία
  Η πηγη: www.shipspotting.com
Για όλους τους λατρες!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για δείτε και αυτή τη φώτο …..
> Θα έλεγα από της πιο ωραίες πόζες της βασίλισσας μας με την τελευταία της ονομασία
> Η πηγη: www.shipspotting.com
> Για όλους τους λατρες!!!!


 
οντως πολυ καλη η φωτο και σ ευχαριστουμε.....
παντως νομιζω πως φαινεται λυπημενη...!!!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Από ποιο λιμάνι έχει τραβηχτεί αυτή η φωτογραφία ?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση, φίλε Takis Xinelis, ότι είναι από τη Σαλαμίνα, κατά την περίοδο που ετοιμαζόταν για να ναλάβει τη νέα του υπηρεσία.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Ευχαριστω Roi Baudoin

----------


## lissos

*Αφιερώμενη στους NELιτες, και στους θαυμαστές
αυτού του πλοίου.

Η Σαπφώ "σκεπασμένη" με πανό των φιλάθλων
του "φονέα".*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Αφιερώμενη στους NELιτες, και στους θαυμαστές*
> *αυτού του πλοίου.*
> 
> *Η Σαπφώ "σκεπασμένη" με πανό των φιλάθλων*
> *του "φονέα".*


 να σαι καλα φιλε μου.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.........Προφανως το ματς θα ηταν Αιολικος-Φωστηρας........ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alcaeos

> *Αφιερώμενη στους NELιτες, και στους θαυμαστές*
> *αυτού του πλοίου.*
> 
> *Η Σαπφώ "σκεπασμένη" με πανό των φιλάθλων*
> *του "φονέα".*


καταπληκτικη φοτο φιλε σαν φιλος της ΝΕΛ θελω να πω ενα ευχαριστω

----------


## Giovanaut

[quote=lissos;179502]*Αφιερώμενη στους NELιτες, και στους θαυμαστές*
*αυτού του πλοίου.*

*Η Σαπφώ "σκεπασμένη" με πανό των φιλάθλων*
*του "φονέα".*

αχχχχχ μεγαλες στιγμες του παρελθοντος.....

μπραβο lissos....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαπφω παει να δεσει στον πειραια, η λεξη απονερο ειναι παντελως αγνωστη!

new (283).jpg

----------


## Naias II

Α ρε BEN με τα αρχεία σου..... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

βασιλομητωρ ειναι αυτη πως να το κανουμε!!!ελα Ben για συνεχισε με καμια με το πλοιο απο το νησι..........

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Σαπφω παει να δεσει στον πειραια, η λεξη απονερο ειναι παντελως αγνωστη!
> 
> new (283).jpg


 ....αρχοντικα, ε,ρε εποχες....!

----------


## scoufgian

μια παρακληση που θελω να απευθυνω εκ μερους του μελους μας christinech.Οποιο απο τα μελη μας ,ειχε δουλεψει στο Σαπφω μεχρι και το 2002 ,θα παρακαλουσα παρα πολυ να ερθει σε επικοινωνια με το φιλο christinech μεσω προσωπικου μηνυματος.Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## opelmanos

ρε παιδια θυμαται κανεις οσο το πλοιο υπηρετουσε στο αιγαιο αν ειχε κανενα ατυχημα παρομοιο με το θεοφιλος?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

ναι στην χιο την ημερα που βυθιστηκε το σαμενα με 9 μποφορ δεξια οπως μπαινουμε στο λιμανι στο σπιτακι κοντα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ναι στην χιο την ημερα που βυθιστηκε το σαμενα με 9 μποφορ δεξια οπως μπαινουμε στο λιμανι στο σπιτακι κοντα


EΧPRESS ΣΑΜΊΝΑ! ΟΧΙ ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ!!

----------


## opelmanos

καλωσ ορισες στην παρεα μας φιλε στελιο.αυτο το ατυχημα που περιγραφεις το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα γιατι ηταν να ταξιδεψω εκεινη τη μερα και για κακη μου τυχη αναβληθηκε λογω του ατυχες συμβαντος και εξαιτιας του απαγορευτικου αν θυμασαι.τελικα ταξιδεψα στις 23-10-2000.αυτο δυστιχως ηταν και το τελευταιο μου ταξιδι με τη σαπφαρα.τι να πρωτοθυμηθω απο αυτο το ταξιδι.ημουν 15 χρονων τοτε ,και ειχα μεγαλη μανια να εξερευνω τα πλοια.απο την τσιμινιερα εως τις καμπινες πληρωματος  κατω απ'το γκαραζ,το ειχα οργωσει ολο εκεινη την νυχτα.ηταν το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο πριν αγαπησω τον αθανατο θεοφιλο.ηθελα παρα πολυ να μπαρκαρω στην σαπφω ,αλλα δεν τα εφερε ετσι η τυχη και δεν το προλαβα.μαλιστα λιγο πριν αναχωρησει για τελευταια φορα  την μυτηληνη το θυμαμαι δεμενο για 1 μηνα στο εμπορικο λιμανι.και την ημερα που εφευγε το εβλεπα απο το παραθυρο του σπιτιου μου.εφυγε κενο επιβατων απο τι ακουσα .αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ηταν γιατι καθοταν τοσες μερες  στην μυτιληνη πριν φυγει για το τελευταιο ταξιδι του

----------


## opelmanos

με την φωτια που ειχε αρπαξει στο μηχανοστασιο γνωριζει κανεις?πως εγινε αυτο?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

ναι το επεισοδιο εγινε γιατι η εταιρεια τσιγκουνευτηκε να αλλαξει το συστημα πετρελαιου ειχε το παλιο .ανοιξαμε ταχυτητα και πιασαμε 19,5 εσπασε το σωληνακι και ειχαμε την φωτια

----------


## opelmanos

ειχεις κανει και εσυ στη  σαπφαρα στελιο?ποσα μιλια εχει πιασει το ανωτερο αυτο το πλοιο?τι μηχανες φορουσε(ενοειται αυτες που του εβαλαν )?

----------


## opelmanos

και κατι αλλο ξερεις αν υπαρχει αδερφακι του σαπφω και που ταξιδευει?

----------


## Ellinis

To σπάσανε το καλούπι όταν το φτιάξανε. Δεν υπηρξε αδερφάκι.

----------


## opelmanos

υπαρχει καμια φωτο της τσιμινιερας του μονο?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> ειχεις κανει και εσυ στη  σαπφαρα στελιο?ποσα μιλια εχει πιασει το ανωτερο αυτο το πλοιο?τι μηχανες φορουσε(ενοειται αυτες που του εβαλαν )?


19΄5 το ανωτερο , μονο σε ενα δοκιμαστικο μετα απο επισκευη 3μηνες επιασε 21 μιλια κενο χωρις κοσμο και ιχ  εκεινη την ημερα ειχαμε παει μεχρι την ανδρο για να δουν οι μαγκες οι ελεγκτες των πλοιων αν ειναι αξοιοπλοο ποιο ?το [ sapho ] πιστευω οτι μακραν το καλυτερο πλοιο στο αιγαιο

----------


## opelmanos

εννοειται οτι ηταν το καλυτερο πλοιο του αιγαιου σ'αυτο δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια.κατι αλλο. σε ποια νησια των κυκλαδων ειχε προσεγγισει θυμαται κανεις?

----------


## Apostolos

Τήνο σίγουρα για τις εκδρομές. Τώρα τίποτε έκτακτα δέν ξέρω

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Εκτος κυκλαδων για πασχα ειχαμε παει Πατμο-ηρακλειο,πατμο-ροδο,καβαλα,και μια φορα Βολο...εκτος απο το τρεξιμο της δουλειας ηταν ωραια ταξιδια.

----------


## opelmanos

ηρακλειο τοτε που ειχε παει ηταν με την ομαδα του αιολικου?τη σουδα την ειχε ποτε προσεγγισει?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Exω ακουσει οτι εκανε και κανονικα δρομολογια στα 12νησα, οταν ο Ομηρος ηταν επισκευη. Late 1970s, early 1980s δηλαδη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα εχει παει τηνο με προσκυνητες

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

> ηρακλειο τοτε που ειχε παει ηταν με την ομαδα του αιολικου?τη σουδα την ειχε ποτε προσεγγισει?


 oχι δεν ειχαμε την ομαδα του αιολικου,απλη εκδρομη το τριημερο του πασχα ηταν το '88

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

> Σιγουρα εχει παει τηνο με προσκυνητες


 αρκετα συχνα..

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

> Exω ακουσει οτι εκανε και κανονικα δρομολογια στα 12νησα, οταν ο Ομηρος ηταν επισκευη. Late 1970s, early 1980s δηλαδη.


 οχι δε νομιζω δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε κατι τετοιο

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μην παιρνεις ορκο!! Στον ριζοσπαστη, που κοιταγα κατι δρομολογια πλοιων για 12νησα, εχει το ΣΑΠΦΩ για ΠΑΤΜΟ-ΛΕΡΟ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ στις 14.00, και τον ΟΜΗΡΟ στις 19.00 για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Ημερομηνια:ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 7 ΙΟΥΝΗ 1980! Νωριτερα, την ιδια χρονια, εχει τον ΑΡΙΩΝ, για ΠΑΤΜΟ-ΛΕΡΟ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ-ΛΕΜΕΣΣΟ!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

οχι ορκο δεν παιρνω απλα δεν το ειχα ακουσει ξανα και αφου λες οτι το εχεις και γραμμενο σε εφημεριδα δεν εχω λογο να διαφωνησω

----------


## Apostolos

> Νωριτερα, την ιδια χρονια, εχει τον ΑΡΙΩΝ, για ΠΑΤΜΟ-ΛΕΡΟ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ-ΛΕΜΕΣΣΟ!


Αν μου βρεις Αρίωνα στην Πάτμο θα σε κάνω χρυσό!
Αρε δόξες τα νησάκια... Τότε με τα μεγαλύτερα - ταχύτερα - πολυτερέστερα και τώρα...

----------


## Giovanaut

το ΑΡΙΩΝ πρεπει καποτε να επιανε και Χαιφα οπου αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να ειχε γινει και μια εκρηξη.....

----------


## scoufgian

> το ΑΡΙΩΝ πρεπει καποτε να επιανε και Χαιφα οπου αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να ειχε γινει και μια εκρηξη.....


 πολυ σωστα θυμασαι.........

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Πολύ σωστά (έπαθε)  εκρηξη…από τι άραγε ?.............

----------


## Apostolos

Αν πάτε απο την αρχή θα τα διαβάσετε όλα!

----------


## opelmanos

καμία φωτό υπάρχει απο την τσιμινιέρα του?

----------


## sylver23

αν και ξαναρωτησες υπαρχει μια σελ 24 με τμημα της τσιμινιερας και αλλη μια στην 32 με το πληρωμα μπροστα απο αυτην

----------


## crow

Mια που εχουμε αρκετες ημερες να ανεβασουμε φωτο της...πλωρακλας ας την ξαναδουμε στον Πειραια.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

ΑΡΧΟΝΤΙΣΑ με κεφαλαια....

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΣΦΗΡΙΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ.
Pict2000039.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΣΦΗΡΙΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ.
> Pict2000039.jpg


Φιλε Nikosnasia πολυ καλη φωτο κοντινο πλανο και αποκαλυπτικο!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΣΦΗΡΙΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ.
> Pict2000039.jpg


 χαρακτηριστικο σφυριγμα για ολους οσους την αγαπησανε.το ξεχωριζες ακομα κι οταν σφυριζε απο το υψος του αεροδρομιου........αξεχαστες εποχες...μας λειπει πολυ.........

----------


## Νaval22

μπορεί το πλοίο να μη ζεί άλλα ζεί ακόμα το σφύριγμα του,μέσω του Μυτιλήνη,γιατί για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν το Μυτιλήνη έχει πάνω τι μία από τις δύο σφυρίχτρες του Σαπφώ,μιας και όταν ήρθε απο την Ιαπωνία σφύριζε χάλια,βλ ροδάνθη

----------


## scoufgian

> μπορεί το πλοίο να μη ζεί άλλα ζεί ακόμα το σφύριγμα του,μέσω του Μυτιλήνη,γιατί για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν το Μυτιλήνη έχει πάνω τι μία από τις δύο σφυρίχτρες του Σαπφώ,μιας και όταν ήρθε απο την Ιαπωνία σφύριζε χάλια,βλ ροδάνθη


εσυ αρχιζεις και αποκαλυπτεις πολλα στοιχεια απο τα πλοια μας και θα στις βρεξω!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:δεν καθεσαι ησυχα.ειπαμε λιγα λιγα

----------


## esperos

Μία  φώτο  από  του  Τζελέπη.

SAPPHO.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μία φώτο από του Τζελέπη.
> 
> SAPPHO.jpg


Φιλε Espere παρα πολυ ομορφη η φωτο, αναδεικνυει  την αρχοντικη ναυπηγικη γραμμη του πλοιου. Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Naias II

Αριστοκρατική φωτογραφία!

----------


## scoufgian

> Αριστοκρατική φωτογραφία!


συμφωνω φιλε Naias με τη λεξη που χρησιμοποιησες!!!αριστοκρατικη!εισαι απολυτα σωστος για εναν βαπορα που παραμενει στις καρδιες μας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Αρχοντοβάπορο Σαπφώ...
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο scoufgian.
O147.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Αρχοντοβάπορο Σαπφώ...
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο scoufgian.
> O147.jpg


 Γιωργο να σ ευχαριστησω παρα πολυ .Τα λογια ειναι περιττα για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεις.Να σαι καλα :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Αρχοντοβάπορο Σαπφώ...
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο scoufgian.
> O147.jpg


 Ουδεμια αντιδραση απο τους ΝΕΛιτες.
Προφανως λιποθυμισαν... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ουδεμια αντιδραση απο τους ΝΕΛιτες.
> Προφανως λιποθυμισαν...


 βιαζεσαι εσυ......αντε παιξε με τη ποπη σου ,οριστε μας ...........εκτος κι αν εισαι κρυφονελιτης κι εσυ............ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

> βιαζεσαι εσυ......αντε παιξε με τη ποπη σου ,οριστε μας ...........εκτος κι αν εισαι κρυφονελιτης κι εσυ............


Μπα ΝΕΛιτης δεν ειμαι. Ξερεις την λοξα μου και ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι η Ποπη. Αλλα μην το πειτε του TSS APOLLON γιατι προτιμω να τρωω αυτη την ωρα τα Μ&Μs μου παρα τιποτα υπογλωσσια. :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μπα ΝΕΛιτης δεν ειμαι. Ξερεις την λοξα μου και ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι η Ποπη. Αλλα μην το πειτε του TSS APOLLON γιατι προτιμω να τρωω αυτη την ωρα τα Μ&Μs μου παρα τιποτα υπογλωσσια.


  Φιλε rocinante  οχι απο τωρα υπογλωσσια  ειναι νωρις , υπαρχει και συνεχεια, αργοτερα  το συζηταμε...

----------


## Νaval22

> Ουδεμια αντιδραση απο τους ΝΕΛιτες.
> Προφανως λιποθυμισαν...


εγώ μόλις τώρα συνήλθα. :Razz: ,άλλα βλέπω να ξαναέρχεται η σκοτοδείνη :Very Happy:

----------


## marios73

> Το Αρχοντοβάπορο Σαπφώ...
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο scoufgian.
> O147.jpg


 
wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Giovanaut

Ρε παιδια πως να βρει κανεις λογια να περιγραψει τη μια και μοναδικη ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το Αρχοντοβάπορο Σαπφώ...
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο scoufgian.
> O147.jpg


 Τώρα εγώ δε θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος αλλά η φώτο φίλε Τ.S.S APOLLON, μου θυμίζει εποχές που ταξίδευαν μαζί από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ-ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ :Wink:  1 και συναντίοντουσαν λίγο έξω από το Πειραιά.Μήπως είναι από προσπέραση του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 1 η φώτο?

----------


## tahitioforos

> Το Αρχοντοβάπορο Σαπφώ...
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο scoufgian.
> O147.jpg


ολα τα λεφτα ειναι η φωτο δεν θα ξεχασουμαι ποτε ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τώρα εγώ δε θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος αλλά η φώτο φίλε Τ.S.S APOLLON, μου θυμίζει εποχές που ταξίδευαν μαζί από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ-ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 1 και συναντίοντουσαν λίγο έξω από το Πειραιά.Μήπως είναι από προσπέραση του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 1 η φώτο?


Φιλε Mytilene η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 ερχομενο απο Συρο και ανταμωσαμε το ΣΑΠΦΩ που πηγαινε... 
Θα ανεβασω συντομα και την συνεχεια της φωτογραφιας.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2001 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ & ΤΗΝ ΣΦΡΑΓΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟΥ.
Pict20010406.jpg

Pict2001074.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2001 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ & ΤΗΝ ΣΦΡΑΓΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟΥ.
> Pict20010406.jpg
> 
> Pict2001074.jpg


Φιλε nikosnasia δεν σχολιαζω... απλα θαυμαζω!!!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

πανεμορφες φωτο...αλλα δυστιχως μας αφηνουν πικρια για την τυχη του πλοιου συμβολο της γραμμης Μυτιληνης-Πειραια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> πανεμορφες φωτο...αλλα δυστιχως μας αφηνουν πικρια για την τυχη του πλοιου συμβολο της γραμμης Μυτιληνης-Πειραια


Δεν υπαρχει πικρια, υπαρχει ομως γλυκια αναμνηση

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

οπως νιωθει κανεις......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δεν υπαρχει πικρια, υπαρχει ομως γλυκια αναμνηση


 Φιλε BEN BRUCE   καμμια φωτογραφια απο τις καλες του  ΣΑΠΦΩ ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οταν η επιθυμια του φιλου TSS APOLLON γινεται εντολη για τον BEN BRUCE εχουμε αυτη τη φωτο!new (142).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οταν η επιθυμια του φιλου TSS APOLLON γινεται εντολη για τον BEN BRUCE εχουμε αυτη τη φωτο!new (142).jpg


 ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες απο τον καθρεφτη!! ετυχε να εχω βγαλει φωτο κι εγω εκει, αλλα ειναι εδυνατον να δημοσιευτουν λογω υπαρξης προσωπων οπως καταλαβαινετε. οι παλιες αγαπες πανε στον παραδεισο των αναμνησεων και των καρδιων μας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΣΑΠΦΩ μια πολλα υποσχομενη φωτο που πιστευω οτι θα ενθουσιασει τους πολυ φιλους της νελ αφιερωμενη και στους TSS APOLLON βεβαιως βεβαιως Despo, GIANNHSMANTZOURIS, Roi Baudoin,Ellinis και φυσικα τον ΝΙΚOS




negative (789).jpg

----------


## japan

Δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ για τον ενθουσιασμό μου , αλλά οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε είναι ζωγραφίες δεν είναι απλές φωτογραφίες είσαι τρελό ταλέντο.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ!!!! ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΣΤΑ 1998.
Pict1998038.jpg

----------


## polykas

> ΜΙΑ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΣΤΑ 1998.
> Pict1998038.jpg


_Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε nikosnasia.Το αρχείο σου είναι καταπληκτικό._

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Μπραβο φιλε μου υπεροχη φωτο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Σαπφώ* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Ιούλιος 1996...

O227.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκτος του οτι ειναι μια υπεροχη φωτο βλεπουμε το ποσο εχει αλλαξει το λιμανι. Στο βαθος βλεπουμε τα κατασχεμενα βεντουροπλοια και βλεπουμε ακομα καποιους γερανους που ομως σημερα δεν υπαρχουν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO το περιφανο εγγλεζικο ποσταλι στον πειραια το 1999 δεχεται τις περιποιησεις του πληρωματος 


negative (576).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> SAPPHO το περιφανο εγγλεζικο ποσταλι στον πειραια το 1999 δεχεται τις περιποιησεις του πληρωματος 
> 
> 
> negative (576).jpg


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια Ben Bruce  Και φοβερη οπτικη γωνια!

----------


## japan

Και αυτή από το καίκι του πολύ φίλου σου από την (ι)Καριά;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και αυτή από το καίκι του πολύ φίλου σου από την (ι)Καριά;;


Φιλε japan ενημερωμενο σε βρισκω!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO στο δρομο για χιο μυτιληνη αφιερωμενη στους φιλους TSS APOLLON,  japan, nasianikos, VATERA

scans (39).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> SAPPHO στο δρομο για χιο μυτιληνη αφιερωμενη στους φιλους TSS APOLLON, japan, nasianikos, VATERA
> 
> scans (39).jpg


 Ben Bruce...     πανω που παμε να συνελθουμε λιγο.....

----------


## Naias II

Και εσύ δεν κάνεις κράτει  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και εσύ δεν κάνεις κράτει


 Φιλε   Naias II   Δεν τις ανεβαζω με   μετρο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιατι TSS APOLLON κατηγορουμαστε για σπαταλη υλικου?Αγνοειτε το βαθος του σεντουκιου ακομα και απο εμας τους ιδιους!Σωστα?

----------


## opelmanos

Δωστε και άλλες ρε παιδιά πυροβολάτε αλλύπητα...

----------


## Naias II

> Φιλε   Naias II   Δεν τις ανεβαζω με   μετρο?


Πλάκα κάνω μη νομίζεις ότι έχω και παράπονο  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Γιατι TSS APOLLON κατηγορουμαστε για σπαταλη υλικου?Αγνοειτε το βαθος του σεντουκιου ακομα και απο εμας τους ιδιους!Σωστα?


Απυθμενον το σεντουκι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πλάκα κάνω μη νομίζεις ότι έχω και παράπονο


 Φιλε Naias II    αφου δεν εχεις παραπονο, θα συνεχισω να  ψαχνω στο σεντουκι και οτι βρισκω θα το ανεβαζω!

----------


## nikosnasia

¶πό το αρχείο που δημιούργησαν οι μεγάλες μου αγάπες 1) το νησί μου
 2) τα πλοία, 3) η φωτογραφία (ερασιτεχνικά) & 4) τα ταξίδια.
Η Μεγάλη μου επιθυμία να ζήσω κάπου στην Πειραική είναι ακόμα όνειρο.
Η παρακάτω φωτό Αφιερωμένη σε όλους και ειδικά στον TSS APOLLON & τον 
*BEN BRUCE* με τις καταπληκτικές επιλογές.
Pict2000137.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε nikosnasia ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Naias II

> Φιλε Naias II    αφου δεν εχεις παραπονο, θα συνεχισω να  ψαχνω στο σεντουκι και οτι βρισκω θα το ανεβαζω!


Έτσι σε θέλω  :Very Happy: 




> ¶πό το αρχείο που δημιούργησαν οι μεγάλες μου αγάπες 1) το νησί μου
>  2) τα πλοία, 3) η φωτογραφία (ερασιτεχνικά) & 4) τα ταξίδια.
> Η Μεγάλη μου επιθυμία να ζήσω κάπου στην Πειραική είναι ακόμα όνειρο.
> Η παρακάτω φωτό Αφιερωμένη σε όλους και ειδικά στον TSS APOLLON & τον 
> *BEN BRUCE* με τις καταπληκτικές επιλογές.
> Pict2000137.jpg


¶ψογος!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO στο περαμα κατα τη διαρκεια της μεγαλης επισκευης του 1996.Και λεω μεγαλη γιατι εγινε refit στην πρωτη θεση τα επιπλα της οποιας πηγαν ενα ντεκ πιο κατω στην β θεση ,δημιουργηθηκε χωρος για αεροπορικου τυπου καθισματα σε χωρο που ανηκε στο μαγειριο και αφαιρεθηκαν παταρια απο το γκαραζ αλλα ξεχασαν οι χριστιανοι να κανουν ενα ματσακονι η αμμοβολη κατω απο το ζωναρι!Αποτελεσμα σε επισκεψη που καναμε με τον TSS APOLLON  τοτε, καταφεραμε και πηραμε μια χλαπα απο παρα πολλες στρωσεις μπογιας για <ενθυμιον απο το σαπφω>


new (237).jpg

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

φοτωγραφιες για αρχειο,μπραβο παιδια υπεροχη δουλεια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τι έγινε παιδιά ήρθε η σειρά μου? Ανεβάζω αμέσως...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Σαπφώ...*
Χαρισμένη στον Ben Bruce, nikosnasia, σε όλους τους Nelites...

O235.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

E ναι λοπον SAPPHO ,ξανα, για ολους εμας γιατι ετσι μας αρεσει! Οταν τη βαρεθειτε πειτε το μας να σταματησουμε!


new (7).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΣΕΛΗΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1997.
Pict1997021.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο ορισμος της πανεμορφης φωτογραφιας τραβηγμενης με μερακι, τριποδο και σιγουρα πιο ψαγμενο, ευαισθητο , φιλμ.Παντα τετοια

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

μπραβο σας ρε παιδια ...ομοβροντιες αναμνησεων

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεται και ιδιαίτερα σε εμάς τους Νελίτες :Wink: . Φίλε Ben να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βαρεθούμε να θαυμάζουμε την 'βασιλομήτωρ' μέσα από τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σας.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΛΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
Pict19980719.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΚΑΛΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
> Pict19980719.jpg


Μετα απο ολα αυτα αντε να δουμε πως θα μας παρει ο υπνος.......

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια μπραβο απιστευτες εικονες ενος απιστευτου βαποριου....!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Συνεχίστε κι άλλες κι άλλες κι άλλες........

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ΚΑΛΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
> Pict19980719.jpg


 τι μου θυμησες τωρα.....υπαρχει καποια φωτογραφια με τη μπλε γραμμη να διατρεχει στα πλαινα του πλοιου οπως ηταν και το λατω παλαιοτερα?

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΣΕΛΗΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1997.
> Pict1997021.jpg


 φεγγοβολα καμαρωτη!!!

----------


## Νaval22

ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους TSS APOLLON nikosnasia και ΒΕΝ BRUCE(ο οποίος όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί είναι μεγάλος νελίτης παρόλο που μας το κρύβει  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ) για τα ντοκουμέντα της παλιάς ωραίας και αληθινής ΝΕΛ,η ιδέα του λευκώματος είναι πολύ καλή και ελπίζω να το δούμε πιο ζεστά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους TSS APOLLON nikosnasia και ΒΕΝ BRUCE(ο οποίος όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί είναι μεγάλος νελίτης παρόλο που μας το κρύβει ) για τα ντοκουμέντα της παλιάς ωραίας και αληθινής ΝΕΛ,η ιδέα του λευκώματος είναι πολύ καλή και ελπίζω να το δούμε πιο ζεστά.


Θα ηθελα να ηταν η νελ αλλιως εδω και χρονια αλλα δεν ειναι οποτε και εγω δεν ειμαι μεγαλος νελιτης.Αλλα το οτι περασαν απο τα καλυτερα βαπορια απο τα χερια της ειναι βεβαιο!

----------


## Naias II

Τρελές καταστάσεις, τρελές αναμνήσεις.....
Και αν σκεφτεί κανείς οι φωτογραφίες αυτές τραβηγμένες με αναλογική μηχανή με φιλμ και εμφανίσεις και *χώρος για τη φύλαξή τους* (το πιο σημαντικό κατ'εμέ) και μετέπειτα σάρωση για το ανέβασμα, όχι όπως τώρα με την ευκολία της ψηφιακής που μας δείχνει αν βγήκε καλή ή που τραβάμε 100 φωτογραφίες γιατί δεν θα της εκτυπώσουμε και θα τις βάλουμε στο δίσκο.;-)
Μπράβο στα παιδιά για την προσπάθειά τους.

----------


## dimitris!

Δε το λέω ως το κλασσικό σχόλιο που κάνουμε μετα απο καλές φωτογραφίες αλλά πραγματικά το τελευταίο δίμηνο έχουν ανεβει κάποιες *καταπληκτικές* φωτο για τη βασίλισσα...(και δε νομίζω οτι παίζει ρόλο η αδυναμία που έχω στο εν λόγω καραβι είναι πραγματικά απίστευτες)

----------


## opelmanos

Μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτό του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Τήνου?Μικρός είχα πάει κάνα 2 φορές.Δεν θυμάμαι χρονολογία όμως

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1991.
Saphho(10)_80482962009.jpg

----------


## vinman

> ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1991.
> Saphho(10)_80482962009.jpg


Πρωινή ρουκέτα απο τον φίλο nikosnasia!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## cpt babis

> ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1991.
> Saphho(10)_80482962009.jpg


 *ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ!!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 1991.
> Saphho(10)_80482962009.jpg


Υπεροχη!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO ενα χειμωνιατικο πρωινο στον πειραια


new (283).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> SAPPHO ενα χειμωνιατικο πρωινο στον πειραια
> 
> 
> new (283).jpg



Nομίζω πως την έχεις ξανανεβάσει Ben!:wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιο μικρη αλλο καρε ηταν!Αλλα και να εχει ξανανεβει δεν ειναι και κακο αναγκαστικα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πιο μικρη αλλο καρε ηταν!Αλλα και να εχει ξανανεβει δεν ειναι και κακο αναγκαστικα.



Κανείς δεν είπε πως είναι κακό!Επισήμανση-έμμεση ερώτηση ήταν! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> SAPPHO ενα χειμωνιατικο πρωινο στον πειραια
> 
> 
> new (283).jpg


Το Αρχοντοβαπορο σε ολο του το μεγαλειο, και απο υπεροχη οπτικη γωνια ληψης !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Αθανατη στις καρδιες μας....!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά μόλις τώρα είδα ενα όνειρο οτί ήμουν στη Σαπφώ και ταξίδευα και πάλι.Απίθανο μιλάμε λες και το ζούσα αληθινά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παιδιά μόλις τώρα είδα ενα όνειρο οτί ήμουν στη Σαπφώ και ταξίδευα και πάλι.Απίθανο μιλάμε λες και το ζούσα αληθινά.


Ονειροπολε  Καραβολατρη! με τα ομορφα ονειρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σαπφω*...
_Φωτο BEN BRUCE_

sapfo.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο τραβηξα!Μπραβο μου.Καλα που την ξεθαψες :Wink: Εμεις ειχαμε ευγενη αμιλα και οταν οι φωτο ηταν χαρτια και ειχαν και κοστος

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 6 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2001.
Pict20010406.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΝΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 26 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2002.
Pict20020126.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι θεωρηθηκε και μεγαλη γατια οτι το εδωσαν 1,1 us$.

----------


## Naias II

> Εμεις ειχαμε ευγενη αμιλα και οταν οι φωτο ηταν χαρτια και ειχαν και κοστος


Ακριβώς ΒΕΝ  :Wink: 

Ευχαριστούμε παίδες για την ιστορική αναδρομή! Μένω έκπληκτος από το απίστευτο υλικό που υπάρχει από τα αγαπημένα βαπόρια που δεν είναι πια κοντά μας.

----------


## Rocinante

Μου επιτρεπετε να δοκιμασω να δω τι διαολο εμαθα αυτους τους 16 μηνες που εμπλεξα εδω μεσα?
Φαιδρα , Πηγασσος , Εγνατια ΙΙ , Σαπφω , Εξπρες Σαντορινη , Απολλων και το αλλο δεν το κατεχω. :Sad: 
Το τερμα αριστερα αναγνωριζεται και αν ναι πως ?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ 1994 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ.
Pict1994028.jpg

----------


## crow

> Μου επιτρεπετε να δοκιμασω να δω τι διαολο εμαθα αυτους τους 16 μηνες που εμπλεξα εδω μεσα?
> Φαιδρα , Πηγασσος , Εγνατια ΙΙ , Σαπφω , Εξπρες Σαντορινη , Απολλων και το αλλο δεν το κατεχω.
> Το τερμα αριστερα αναγνωριζεται και αν ναι πως ?


Το Superferry ειναι αλλα λογικα μετα την αλαγη ονοματος.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μου επιτρεπετε να δοκιμασω να δω τι διαολο εμαθα αυτους τους 16 μηνες που εμπλεξα εδω μεσα?
> Φαιδρα , Πηγασσος , Εγνατια ΙΙ , Σαπφω , Εξπρες Σαντορινη , Απολλων και το αλλο δεν το κατεχω.
> Το τερμα αριστερα αναγνωριζεται και αν ναι πως ?


Aπο δεξια προς αριστερα: Blue Aegean, Express Απολλων, Express Σαντορινη, Σαπφω, Εγνατια ΙΙ, Πηγασος, Φαιδρα, και Ιαλυσος (εκεινη την περιοδο Salim-Noura I)! Σε καλυψα? Τωρα, πως αναγωριζεται. Αυτο που κοιταξα, ηταν οι δυο πορτες στο κουτι που ειχε στην πρυμη. Το παραπετο που αλλαζει σε ρελια προς την πρυμη, και μετα την απαντηση μου, ειδα οτι οι τσιμινιερες ειναι μπλε, και καπνιζουν, κατι που δεν ειχα προσεξει οταν απαντησα αρχικα. Οποτε, σιγουρα το καραβι μου ειναι!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Aπο δεξια προς αριστερα: Blue Aegean, Express Απολλων, Express Σαντορινη, Σαπφω, Εγνατια ΙΙ, Πηγασος, Φαιδρα, και Ιαλυσος (εκεινη την περιοδο Salim-Noura I)! Σε καλυψα? Τωρα, πως αναγωριζεται. Αυτο που κοιταξα, ηταν οι δυο πορτες στο κουτι που ειχε στην πρυμη. Το παραπετο που αλλαζει σε ρελια προς την πρυμη, και μετα την απαντηση μου, ειδα οτι οι τσιμινιερες ειναι μπλε, και καπνιζουν, κατι που δεν ειχα προσεξει οταν απαντησα αρχικα. Οποτε, σιγουρα το καραβι μου ειναι!!!


 Εχεις δικιο τωρα ειδα το κουτι. Ηταν μπερδεμενο εκει μεσα και δεν το προσεξα. Τωρα βεβαια εσυ ειδικα και το κουτι να μην προσεχες και ασπρομαυρη να ηταν η φωτογραφια θα το αναγνωριζες απο τη μυρωδια του καπνου απο τις Wartsila. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εχεις δικιο τωρα ειδα το κουτι. Ηταν μπερδεμενο εκει μεσα και δεν το προσεξα. Τωρα βεβαια εσυ ειδικα και το κουτι να μην προσεχες και ασπρομαυρη να ηταν η φωτογραφια θα το αναγνωριζες απο τη μυρωδια του καπνου απο τις Wartsila.
> Ευχαριστω.


Μπα, μην το λες. Κι εγω κολλησα στην αρχη. Αλλα μετα, αναγνωρισθη!!! ;-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO αναχωρηση απο πειραια τον σεπτεμβριο του 1998

film (83).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στο stephanel και theofilos ship

----------


## geogre222

> SAPPHO αναχωρηση απο πειραια τον σεπτεμβριο του 1998
> 
> film (83).jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στο stephanel και theofilos ship


Kalimera......apla mou eftiakse tin diathesi h photo sou .......einai teleia...
Mexri kai ton teleuteo kairo pou taksideve itan mia koukla h Basilomitor mas!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο εξω ομως!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Miα κουνημενη φωτο με το απιστευτο κεραμοψηφιδωτο που ηταν αναμεσα απο τις εισοδους του εστιατοριου Α' θεσεως και του self service.Aυτα δεν τα ξαναβλεπουμε ουτε στα QUEEN ταδε νομιζω

new (63).jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> SAPPHO αναχωρηση απο πειραια τον σεπτεμβριο του 1998
> 
> film (83).jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στο stephanel και theofilos ship


Να σαι καλα BEN.Πολυ ομορφη. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## nikosnasia

Το ΣΑΠΦΩ σε σκηνές από την ταινία ΜΙΚΑΕΛΑ.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=239633#23

----------


## Ellinis

Και εδώ το καράβι της ellerman-wilson που είχε το όνομα SPERO πριν το δικό μας.

----------


## gtogias

Ιούνιος του 1974 και η ΝΕΛ διοργανώνει εκδηλώσεις στη Θεσσαλονίκη με αφορμή την έναρξη της γραμμής Μυτιλήνη-Θσσαλονίκη με το Σαπφώ.

Το δημοσίευμα είναι από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία της 11ης Ιουνίου 1974 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) και αφιερώνεται σε όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες και όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο αυτό:

1974 06 11 Μακεδονία σελ 4a.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα δεξια της φωτο ειναι ο τοτε προεδρος της νελ, με το μουστακι,Λαζαρος Γεωργιαδης.Να πουμε οτι με την πρωτη φορα που πηγε το σαπφω στην μυτιληνη εδεσε με την δευτερη φορα.Αυτο το μεγαλο πληθος που ηταν εκει το εξελαβε ως μια επιδειξη για να δουνε το πλοιο απο ολες τις πλευρες σε ολο το μεγαλειο.Αυτο βεβαια δεν εγινε γιαυτο αλλα ο πλοιαρχος ηταν σχετικα απειρος με την ακτοπλοια και ,δεν του βγηκε.Ηταν του πολεμικου ναυτικου νομιζω.Μετα απο λιγο ανελαβε ο καπτα Ζαφειρης Βαγιας

----------


## Νaval22

σύμφωνα με τον εφοπλιστή και το τεύχος του 98 (που σκάλισα και βρηκα σε κάτι συρτάρια) και έχει το αφιέρωμα στο σαπφώ ο πλοίαρχος που το έφερε πρώτη φορά στη μυτιλήνη λεγόταν Νίκος Βογιατζακήστος ο οποίος λίγα χρόνια αργότερα χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο ενός πετρελαιοφόρου.

----------


## Apostolos

Για όλους τους ΝΕΛιτες το Σαπφώ σε σπάνιες πόζες!!

Sappho.jpg

Sappho & Kydon bow.jpg
Copyright: Albert Novelli

----------


## alcaeos

σε ευχαριστουμε αποστολε για τις σπανιες φοτογραφιες που ανεβασες .. ηταν οταν το ειχαμε πρωτοπαρει σωστα?

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι φίλε μου, είναι αρχές του 80! κοντά στην δεκαετία στην γραμμή δηλαδή! Δές όμως με τι πλοίο πηγαίναμε στην Μυτιλήνη και στα Χανιά με το Κύδών! Εμείς με ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο και εκείνοι με ένα μετασκευασμένο γκαζάδικο. Ισως αν το τότε παράδειγμα αν ακολουθούσαμε τώρα να ήμασταν η μεγαλύτερη εταιρία...

----------


## alcaeos

Α λαθος μου ..Ναι οντως φιλε αποστολε εκεινες οι εποχες ηταν οι καλυτερες για την εταιρια μας .Δυστιχως δεν τις προλαβα εγω τις καλες αφτες εποχες  ,αλλα ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω με το Σαπφω οταν ο αλκαιος ειχε παει για επισκευη αν θυμαμαι καλα...

----------


## Νaval22

> Όχι φίλε μου, είναι αρχές του 80! κοντά στην δεκαετία στην γραμμή δηλαδή! Δές όμως με τι πλοίο πηγαίναμε στην Μυτιλήνη και στα Χανιά με το Κύδών! Εμείς με ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο και εκείνοι με ένα μετασκευασμένο γκαζάδικο. Ισως αν το τότε παράδειγμα αν ακολουθούσαμε τώρα να ήμασταν η μεγαλύτερη εταιρία...


ακριβώς έτσι ασύγκριτο το σαπφώ με αυτά τα μονοπρόπελα σούργελα...σημείωση ότι η ανεκ ιδρύθηκε για να εγκυηθεί ασφάλεια

----------


## NICK LESVOS

ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για όλους τους ΝΕΛιτες το Σαπφώ σε σπάνιες πόζες!!
> 
> Sappho.jpg
> 
> Sappho & Kydon bow.jpg
> Copyright: Albert Novelli


Οι φωτο της "Βασιλομητωρος" ως συνηθως απιστευτες.
Ευχαριστουμε για τα μοναδικα ντοκουμεντα που μας επιστρεφουν σε εποχες που δεν προκειται να ξαναδει η Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NICK LESVOS

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΑΣ ΠΛΩΡΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ

----------


## NICK LESVOS

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την επεξεργασια της φωτο, η οποια οπως ειχα τονισει και οταν την αναρτησα, ηταν καρτα της εταιρειας...!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα και να σκεφτεις οτι ειχα βρει καμια 30αρια απο αυτες στα υπογεια της νελ.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σωστα και να σκεφτεις οτι ειχα βρει καμια 30αρια απο αυτες στα υπογεια της νελ.



Δυστυχως Κωστα τις περισσοτερες φορες οι θυσαυροι μενουν ανεκμεταλευτοι σε υπογεια και αποθηκες...!!!

Αλλα αν βρεθουν ανθρωποι με αγαπη και μερακι.....!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Δύο αναχωρήσεις του ΣΑΠΦΩ από Μυτιλήνη.Η πρώτη την 25η Μαρτίου 2001 για Λήμνο Θεσσαλονίκη.
Pict20010325.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Η δεύτερη στις 24 Ιουνίου 2001 για Χίο Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη μέσα από την βάρκα χαμηλά στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας όπως φαίνεται και από το κακό κοντινό νετάρισμα.
Pict20010624.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η δεύτερη στις 24 Ιουνίου 2001 για Χίο Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη μέσα από την βάρκα χαμηλά στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας όπως φαίνεται και από το κακό κοντινό νετάρισμα.
> Pict20010624.jpg



Αυτη η φωτο ειναι για σεμιναριο.Μπραβο σας!

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μια φωτό του 1981.Το ΣΑΠΦΩ περνά ανοιχτά από το Γενι Λιμάνι της Κάπης με πορεία προς Μυτιλήνη από Λήμνο.Η φωτο δεν αντέχει σε κριτική αλλά ανεβαίνει για την ιστορία.
Pict1981001.jpg

----------


## christinech

*Σ*αν ονειρο της νυχτας
*Α*π’ τη ζωη μου
*Π*ερασες και αφησες σιμαδια
*Φ*ιλία μες την καρδιά,
*Ώ*ρες της ημέρας μου περνώ σκέφτοντας εσένα μονό.
* 
Christine.ch
*

----------


## Στέφανος

> όπως φαίνεται και από το κακό κοντινό νετάρισμα.


δεν ειναι κακό νετάρισμα, αλλά το "βάθος πεδίου", που δίνει άλλο "αέρα" στην φωτό. Πολύ καλή!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Η δεύτερη στις 24 Ιουνίου 2001 για Χίο Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη μέσα από την βάρκα χαμηλά στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας όπως φαίνεται και από το κακό κοντινό νετάρισμα.
> Pict20010624.jpg


Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, λες και το βλέπεις από το περισκόπιο ενος υποβρυχίου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία, λες και το βλέπεις από το περισκόπιο ενος υποβρυχίου!


E ενταξη!Ο nikosnasia μας εχει αποδειξει εμπρακτος οτι ξερει να κρατα το φακο με τροπο μοναδικο!

----------


## christinech

> λεω καγο................ αλα το καραβι αποχορισε το 2000 αν δεν κανο λαθοσ..


Καλημέρα διάβασα το μνμ σου και σου λέω ότι κανείς λάθος το ''Σάπφω'' δεν αναχώρησε το 2000 αλλά το Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο  του 2002 πουλήθηκε και άλλαξε χεριά. Το ξερώ σίγουρα αυτό και είχα την τύχη να ήμουν εκεί ακόμα και μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, ακόμα και όταν άλλαξε χεριά  ως Santorini 3.

----------


## christinech

> Κατ αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τον ακτοφύλακα για τη φοβερή του φώτο!!!!!(καπου έχει παρει το μάτι μου φώτο από δεξαμενισμό ως σαντορίνη 3 αν θυμαμαι καλά αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που) Να διαφωνήσω για το θέμα των κουτιών όμως φίλε Τάκη!Για μένα υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά αξιόλογα πλοία που δεν είναι κουτια...


 
Καλα θυμασε την φωτο την εχω ανεβαση εγω εδω στο φοτογκαλερι . Πρωσωπικη ληψη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO στη μυτιληνη του 1996.Αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia & apostolos

125 (200).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> SAPPHO στη μυτιληνη του 1996.Αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia & apostolos
> 
> 125 (200).jpg


¨Οπως πάντα ποιότητα Ben Bruce.Εξαιρετική.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> SAPPHO στη μυτιληνη του 1996.Αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia & apostolos
> 
> 125 (200).jpg


 μια επεξεργασια της καταπληκτικης φωτο σου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> μια επεξεργασια της καταπληκτικης φωτο σου


Tι της εκανες?Λευκανση που κανουν και στα δοντια? :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον Μάνο.Νομίζω ότι δεν την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά γιατί με τα νελίτικα κάπου τάχω μπερδέψει.Έτος 2000.
Pict2000042.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Για τον Μάνο.Νομίζω ότι δεν την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά γιατί με τα νελίτικα κάπου τάχω μπερδέψει.Έτος 2000.
> Pict2000042.jpg


Απίθανη!!Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο.Από τις καλύτερες φωτό του πλοίου που έχω δεί, αλλά από πού την τράβηξες?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι φανερο οτι ειναι σε αλλο πλοιο που ειναι δεμενο στο Γ του λιμανιου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τον Μάνο.Νομίζω ότι δεν την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά γιατί με τα νελίτικα κάπου τάχω μπερδέψει.Έτος 2000.
> Pict2000042.jpg


Η Σαπφω ποζαρει πανεμορφη στον φακο...φιλε nikosnasia υπεροχη φωτο!

----------


## Apostolos

> Έτος 2000.
> Pict2000042.jpg


Ααααχ πονά ακόμα η μέση μου!!!!!!
Βαπόραρε!

----------


## Naias II

> Για τον Μάνο.Νομίζω ότι δεν την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά γιατί με τα νελίτικα κάπου τάχω μπερδέψει.Έτος 2000.
> Pict2000042.jpg


Από τις καλύτερες πόζες της Σαπφούς
Εύγε nikosnasia  :Cool:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από το παλιρροϊκό κύμα των αναμνήσεων που ήρθαν στην επιφάνεια μέσα από το *ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ* δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να λείπει το *"Σαπφώ".*

Εδώ κάποια πλάνα με το "Σαπφώ" και με άλλα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας από μία απεργία στη δεκαετία του '80.

Μεταξύ άλλων, *"Αιγαίον",* *"Ναϊάς"*,* "Αλκυών", "Κάντια"/"Ρέθυμνο"* και άλλα πολλά.

Κάπου στο ένα λεπτό στο παρακάτω βίντεο

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια.Παλι καδρακι θα αγοραζω αυριο!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Από το παλιρροϊκό κύμα των αναμνήσεων που ήρθαν στην επιφάνεια μέσα από το *ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ* δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να λείπει το *"Σαπφώ".*
> 
> Εδώ κάποια πλάνα με το "Σαπφώ" και με άλλα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας από μία απεργία στη δεκαετία του '80.
> 
> Μεταξύ άλλων, *"Αιγαίον",* *"Ναϊάς"*,* "Αλκυών", "Κάντια"/"Ρέθυμνο"* και άλλα πολλά.
> 
> Κάπου στο ένα λεπτό στο παρακάτω βίντεο
> 
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView


Roi μας τρελανες βραδυατικα....
Το υπερωκεανειο του Μεγαλου Λιμανιου....!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

βαπορια υπαρχουν πολλα...ΣΑΠΦΩ  ομως ενα..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etvi4ahHgAU

----------


## Giovanaut

> βαπορια υπαρχουν πολλα...ΣΑΠΦΩ  ομως ενα..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etvi4ahHgAU


Πες τα ρε Μανο....!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO στην μυτιληνη.Φωτο Αφιερωμενη στους Apostolos & opelmanos

new (150).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Γεια σου Ben με τα ωραία σου!

----------


## opelmanos

> SAPPHO στην μυτιληνη.Φωτο Αφιερωμενη στους Apostolos & opelmanos
> 
> new (150).jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε ΒΕΝ που μας ξυπνάς ωραίες αναμνήσεις από την βαπόρισσα μας!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το οποιο σαπφω να θυμισουμε οτι ηταν κατι σαν φορτηγοποσταλι πολυτελειας και στην ελλαδα μετασκευαστηκε σε αμιγως εγ\ογ.Ετσι λοιπον εκει που επαιρνε φορτιο εγινε χωρος για αυτοκινητα.Θυμαμαι που πριν την αναχωρηση ο κοσμος ειχε προσβαση στο καμπουνι και το καπακι του αμπαριου ηταν ανοιχτο, για λογους εξαερισμου, και βλεπαμε τα ιχ κατω.Παντα βεβαια ειχε κολονακια με σκοινι γυρο γυρο για να μην φυγει κανενας στο κενο.Στο καμπουνι ακομα βλεπαμε και τα σημαδια απο τα δυο κρενια της stothern & pitt τα οποια αφαιρεθηκαν περι το 1981 ,αν θυμαμαι καλα.Ενα αλλο χαρακτηρηστικο του πλοιου ηταν η κονικοτητα του,δηλαδη ηταν πιο στενο πανω απο κατω.Αυτα τα λιγα, σε αυτη την φαση, λεπτομεριες απο καποιον που μπαινοβγαινε στο βαπορι για πανω απο 20 χρονια και το αγαπησε πραγματικα και ρουφηξε ολες τις λεπτομεριες του βαποριου σαν διψασμενος ναυαγος και οχι σαν να εχει πεσει κουρτινα και να βλαστημω για τα κακα του πλοιου,που τα ειχε και αυτα

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το οποιο σαπφω να θυμισουμε οτι ηταν κατι σαν φορτηγοποσταλι πολυτελειας και στην ελλαδα μετασκευαστηκε σε αμιγως εγ\ογ.Ετσι λοιπον εκει που επαιρνε φορτιο εγινε χωρος για αυτοκινητα.Θυμαμαι που πριν την αναχωρηση ο κοσμος ειχε προσβαση στο καμπουνι και το καπακι του αμπαριου ηταν ανοιχτο, για λογους εξαερισμου, και βλεπαμε τα ιχ κατω.Παντα βεβαια ειχε κολονακια με σκοινι γυρο γυρο για να μην φυγει κανενας στο κενο.Στο καμπουνι ακομα βλεπαμε και τα σημαδια απο τα δυο κρενια της stothern & pitt τα οποια αφαιρεθηκαν περι το 1981 ,αν θυμαμαι καλα.Ενα αλλο χαρακτηρηστικο του πλοιου ηταν η κονικοτητα του,δηλαδη ηταν πιο στενο πανω απο κατω.Αυτα τα λιγα, σε αυτη την φαση, λεπτομεριες απο καποιον που μπαινοβγαινε στο βαπορι για πανω απο 20 χρονια και το αγαπησε πραγματικα και ρουφηξε ολες τις λεπτομεριες του βαποριου σαν διψασμενος ναυαγος και οχι σαν να εχει πεσει κουρτινα και να βλαστημω για τα κακα του πλοιου,που τα ειχε και αυτα


Να εισαι καλα Κωστα, μοναδικη η περιγραφη σου και τα λογια σου μ' εκφραζουν απολυτα...

Σωστο Ocean Liner, ηταν η ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ μας...!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO το 1996 στην τελευταια μεγαλη επισκευη \ μετασκευη.Σε αυτη βγηκαν τα παταρια απο το γκαραζ, μικρυνε το μαγειρειο και τοποθετηθηκαν επιπλεον αεροπορικα καθισματα,κατεβηκαν τα επιπλα της πρωτης θεσης στην δευτερη ακριβος απο κατω,αναπλαστηκε το σαλονι α θεσης με νεα επιπλα,αλα μυτιληνη και αλλαχτηκαν πολλες μοκετες, απο τη εποχη της αγγλιας, με  νεες, ευτελους ποιτητος.Βεβαια ενα ματσακονακι κατω απο το ζωναρι που γινοταν χαμος, ποτε δεν εγινε.Θυμαμαι οτι με τον TSS APOLLON τοτε εχαμε παρει μια χοντρη χλαπα μπογια για ενθυμιο απο εκει.

new (247).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> SAPPHO το 1996 στην τελευταια μεγαλη επισκευη \ μετασκευη.Σε αυτη βγηκαν τα παταρια απο το γκαραζ, μικρυνε το μαγειρειο και τοποθετηθηκαν επιπλεον αεροπορικα καθισματα,κατεβηκαν τα επιπλα της πρωτης θεσης στην δευτερη ακριβος απο κατω,αναπλαστηκε το σαλονι α θεσης με νεα επιπλα,αλα μυτιληνη και αλλαχτηκαν πολλες μοκετες, απο τη εποχη της αγγλιας, με νεες, ευτελους ποιτητος.Βεβαια ενα ματσακονακι κατω απο το ζωναρι που γινοταν χαμος, ποτε δεν εγινε.Θυμαμαι οτι με τον TSS APOLLON τοτε εχαμε παρει μια χοντρη χλαπα μπογια για ενθυμιο απο εκει.
> 
> new (247).jpg


Mήπως το έχεις και φρεσκοβαμένο από εκείνη την επισκευή έτοιμο για ταξίδι?Αυτή την φωτό αν μου δείξεις θα παραιτηθώ :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Mήπως το έχεις και φρεσκοβαμένο από εκείνη την επισκευή έτοιμο για ταξίδι?Αυτή την φωτό αν μου δείξεις θα παραιτηθώ


Γιατι ρε Μανο, δεν τα εχεις παιξει ηδη....???

Δωσε Κωστα.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> SAPPHO το 1996 στην τελευταια μεγαλη επισκευη \ μετασκευη.Σε αυτη βγηκαν τα παταρια απο το γκαραζ, μικρυνε το μαγειρειο και τοποθετηθηκαν επιπλεον αεροπορικα καθισματα,κατεβηκαν τα επιπλα της πρωτης θεσης στην δευτερη ακριβος απο κατω,αναπλαστηκε το σαλονι α θεσης με νεα επιπλα,αλα μυτιληνη και αλλαχτηκαν πολλες μοκετες, απο τη εποχη της αγγλιας, με  νεες, ευτελους ποιτητος.Βεβαια ενα ματσακονακι κατω απο το ζωναρι που γινοταν χαμος, ποτε δεν εγινε.Θυμαμαι οτι με τον TSS APOLLON τοτε εχαμε παρει μια χοντρη χλαπα μπογια για ενθυμιο απο εκει.
> 
> new (247).jpg


Φιλε μου Ben περα απο την τρομερη περιγραφη σου και τις απιστευτες λεπτομερειες που παρεθεσες κοιτωντας την φωτογραφια σου διεκρινα στα δεξια της κουκλας μια μικρη παντοφλιτσα.Να πω λοιπον εδω οτι αυτος ειναι ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ που τωρα πλεον βρισκεται σε Χιλιανα εδαφη με την ονομασια Alejandrina.Να ειχες και σε αλλη φωτο το λιγο πιο δεξια.... :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λογικα καπου θα υπαρχει αφου ακολουθουσα την μεθοδο της σαρωσης

----------


## xara

Ψάχνοντας για κάτι τελείως άσχετο, τυχαία έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό και σας το αφιερώνω.
Απολαύστε το και γυρίστε, όπως κι εγώ, αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, στο 1974...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkSH6XQ69J4

----------


## Ellinis

H σκηνή στο 1.53 είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ερε δοξες...!!!!!
Ουτε Liner...!!!!

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ενα ταξίδι από ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μέσω ΛΗΜΝΟΥ στις 7-7-1991 με το ΣΑΠΦΩ που τέλος του έκριβε μιά έκπληξη, την ταυτόχρονη άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-kmOckgBn0

----------


## Giovanaut

> ¨Ενα ταξίδι από ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μέσω ΛΗΜΝΟΥ στις 7-7-1991 με το ΣΑΠΦΩ που τέλος του έκριβε μιά έκπληξη, την ταυτόχρονη άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-kmOckgBn0


Παραδινομαι...!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

απίστευτο,μπράβο Νίκο ότι και να πω είναι λίγο,φοβερό συναίσθημα να βλέπεις τον όμηρο να μανουβράρει...Σαπφω Όμηρος και Αρίων ήταν τρία ανεπανάλιπτα σκαριά,και πρέπει να είμαστε περήφανοι που αποτέλεσαν τα πρώτα πλοία της Μυτιλήνης ακόμα και αν οι νεότεροι νελίτες δεν τα ζήσαμε τόσο πολύ η καθόλου (βλ.ΑΡΙΩΝ)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ιστορικό καράβι της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.
> ............
> Το 1973 (26/4), κατέβηκε Ελλάδα αγορασμένο απο την Maritime Company of Lesvos, πήρε το όνομα* ΣΑΠΦΩ* και μετά απο δύο μήνες και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες μετασκευές, δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. γραμμή τη οποία υπηρέτησε συνεπέστατα, μέχρι το 2002,


Δρομολογιο του *Σαπφω* απο τις 21 Ιουνιου 1978
Απο την εφημεριδα _Μακεδονια
_19780621 Sapfo Omeros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO στον πειραια

scan (3).jpg

Για τους πολυ καλους φιλους TSS APOLLON,  tasos### ,nikosnasia και apostolos

----------


## Tasos@@@

> SAPPHO στον πειραια
> 
> scan (3).jpg
> 
> Για τους πολυ καλους φιλους TSS APOLLON,  tasos### ,nikosnasia και apostolos


Μια υπεροχη καταπλωρη φωτο απο αυτες που σε κανουν να τα χανεις, να θες να γραψεις πολλα και να μην ξερεις τι....Απλα ενα ευχαριστω Κωστη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO εξω απο τον πειραια
scan (5).jpg

----------


## nickosps

> SAPPHO στον πειραια
> 
> 
> 
> Για τους πολυ καλους φιλους TSS APOLLON, tasos### ,nikosnasia και apostolos


Ιστορική φωτογραφία φίλε Ben. Δεξιά διακρίνεται και η πλώρη της Ροδανθάρας!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> SAPPHO εξω απο τον πειραια
> scan (5).jpg


Δειλινο? Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε Ben προσωπικα, μια απο τις καλυτερες του πλοιου που εχω δει.

----------


## gtogias

> Δειλινο? Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε Ben προσωπικα, μια απο τις καλυτερες του πλοιου που εχω δει.


Πολύ καλή φωτό και ιδιαίτερα κολακευτική για το πλοίο. Σίγουρα όμως είναι πρωινή άφιξη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πολύ καλή φωτό και ιδιαίτερα κολακευτική για το πλοίο. Σίγουρα όμως είναι πρωινή άφιξη.


Ναι ειναι πρωινη αφιξη και μαλλον με καθυστερηση αφου εγω ειμαι σε καποιο κυκλαδοβαπορο που τοτε εφευγαν απο τις 7:30 μεχρι τις 8:10

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη

film (536).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## Νaval22

ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ για πάντα,παρόλο που δεν υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πια,νιώθεις ότι μόλις χτές την είδες να αναχωρεί απο λιμάνι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το σαπφω ωρα ταδε για χιο μυτιληνη ηταν στα αυτια μας για 28 ολοκληρα χρονια.Ακομα νομιζεις οτι αν πας στον πειραια θα ταξιδεψεις μα αυτο το πανεμορφο ταλαιπωρο αγγλικο σκαρι.Ουτε το ναξος ουτε το παναγια τηνου ουτε το κλαψ λυγμ γεωργιος εξπρες ειχαν τοσο μεγαλη διαρκεια και σταθεροτητα σε μια γραμμη τοσα πολλα χρονια και υπο ενα μονο πλοιοκτητη.Για πολλους το ταξιδι με το σαπφω ηταν αλλο ενα ταξιδι τυφλοσουρτης, ηταν κατι το τοσο συχνο και συνηθησμενο.Ηξερες τα παντα για αυτο δεν ειχε να κρυψει τιποτα.Ειχαν απογυμνωθει ολα του τα μυστικα με τα χρονια. Ηταν η σταθερη αξια,  ηταν  ο φιλος σου,  η παρεα σου στο ταξιδι.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ¨Ενα ταξίδι από ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ για ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μέσω ΛΗΜΝΟΥ στις 7-7-1991 με το ΣΑΠΦΩ που τέλος του έκριβε μιά έκπληξη, την ταυτόχρονη άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη με το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-kmOckgBn0


 Den to pistevo poli oreo video kai apo mesa se kapoio simio akougeteto omonimo tragoudi tis NEL  aspra karavia ta onira mas to opoio to akousa teleutea fora sto ploio mytilini kai pan kai xronia...AX!! Ma tora ta kanane mple. . . . . :?

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΣΑΠΦΩ αρχες δεκαετιας 90.
Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,melis7,stefanosp,Leo,TSS Apollon,nikosnasia και ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφα φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα απο το  καταπληκτικο αρχειο του φιλου Tasos@@@, Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Νaval22

ωραίος, :Wink:  στη χίο πρέπει να είναι έτσι?

----------


## nikosnasia

9-8-2000, από τη Χίο με φόντο τα Τουρκικά παράλια.
Pict2000044.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kλασικη φιγουρα σταθερη αξια για 28 ολοκληρα χρονια στη γραμμη

----------


## opelmanos

Για δείτε λίγο εδώ !!!
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Spero-03.html

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Στα φορτε του....*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το εχετε δει αυτο το βιντεο του πλοιου;   http://crazymotion.net/ms-sappho-exs...XQ69J4jAy.html

----------


## SAMOILIS

αλλα δεν το αλλαξαν σχεδον καθολου και αργοτερα.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Για δείτε λίγο εδώ !!!
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Spero-03.html


 και μην ξεχάσετε αυτό....
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Spero-02.html

----------


## Apostolos

Αξέχαστη Σαπφώ, αξέχαστα ποστάλια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Απιθανο βιντεακι! Μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα περασαν  απο μπροστα  μας θρυλικα σκαρια! Πανδαισια αναμνησεων!!! Αpostolos   Ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## Leo

Συγκινητικό, μοναδικό, αριστοκρατικό και όλα τα κοσμητικά επίθετα του πάνε.... Μην το χάσετε!!!!! Μπράβο σου Απόστολε!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Αξέχαστη Σαπφώ, αξέχαστα ποστάλια...


Δεν γίνεται ούτε με σφαίρες να μην σχολιάσει κανείς βλέποντας τέτοια βίντεο που ανεβαίνουν τελευταία!! απίστευτά πράγματα που δεν χορταίνεις όσες φορές και αν τα δείς .Στην περιοχή του Σουνίου και του Πάτροκλου δεν είναι γυρισμένο?Να υποθέσω από κάποιο εξπρές που έκανε.
Να σαι καλά Αποστόλη και ελπίζω να σε ξεπόνεσε η μέση σου από τις καδένες! :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Να σε καλα...
Δεν φεύγουν αυτα τα κουσούρια...
Ειναι για να σε κάνουν να θυμάσαι και να εκτιμάς...

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικός Απόστολε!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO το 1998 στην πειραικη

scan0039.jpg


Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αρχοντοβαπορο με τα ολα του!

----------


## opelmanos

Ε ρε να το είχαμε ακόμα  :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν είναι μόνο η μεγάλη γκάμα του φωτογραφικού αρχείου σου ben είναι και αρίστη ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου που με αφήνουν έκπληκτο πάντα.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

KAPETAN STEFANE......THA PREPEI NA SE ENHMERWSW OTI TO SAPPHO EIXE YPHRESIAKH TAXYTHTA 17.5-18.5 KAI MAX 21+...........TO MYTILHNH MAX 21..........KAI NA EXETE KATA NOY OTI SENA APAGOREYTIKO EFYGE PRWTO TO MYTILHNH APO TH XIO KAI STO DROMO GIA PEIRAIA PHRE TA APONERA THS SAPPHARAS MAS.......................

----------


## Karolos

_Συνάντηση πολύ μακρινή, πορεία για Πειραιά,και εγώ στόν Αλέκο για Τήνο από Ρaφήνα.
Παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide._

img042.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> SAPPHO το 1998 στην πειραικη
> 
> scan0039.jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου


Εγραψες Κωστη!!Αυτες ειναι φωτογραφιες!! :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αυτο το εχετε δει;:shock:

http://www.midshipcentury.com/speroofficersdesk.shtml

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αυτο το εχετε δει;:shock:
> 
> http://www.midshipcentury.com/speroofficersdesk.shtml


Ωραιο συλλεκτικο κομματι! :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ειχε και αλλο ενα κομματι φθηνοτερο αλλα το αγορασαν ηδη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ΚΥΡΙΑ ( ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΙΣ) ΧΑΡΑ.......ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ.
ΤΟ ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ...ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΓΝΩΣΕΩΝ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗΣ.ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΜΥΤΗ.ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ Κ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΩ.ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ Η ΤΖΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΖΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ο Α/Β ΜΗΧ).......ΟΙ ΣΕΝΤΙΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΓΛΥΦΕΣ........ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ...........ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΛΑΣΠΗ.....ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι πραγματι γνωστο οτι το σαπφω μετα την αλλαγη μηχανων ειχε ενα πολυ καλο και καθαρο μηχανοστασιο και ενα πολυ καλο πληρωμα.Τοτε με την φωτια αντιμετωπιστηκε η κριση με τον καλυτερο τροπο.Το Σαπφω ομως δεν επασχε στην μηχανη,απο το 1992 , αλλα σε ολα τα αλλα,νομιζω.

----------


## Apostolos

Στην πορτα του γκαραζ για το μηχ/σιο ειχε χαλακι... Σε μερικές κλευτές ματιές που ειχα ρίξει, μπορώ να πω πως έμοιζε ολοκαίνουργιο... Τι να το κάνεις όμως που προπελάκι ψώφιο ειχε, στο προσανάποδα ανακατευε την θαλασσα και έπρεπε να κανει μια μια τις μηχανες, και το τιμόνι του σε εκανε μπρατσαρα και μαγκα τιμονιέρο. Οι καμπίνες αθλιες, ο κλιματισμός ανύπαρκτος, το γκαραζ χωρις εξαερισμό (με σπιραλ) και άλλα πολλα κακα. Φυσικα το λατρεύουμε γιατι ειναι το "Αγιο" καράβι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα ειπες ολα με ακριβεια φιλε Apostolos.Και ετσι ηταν.Ενα Αγιο βαπορι

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ..........ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΝΕΛ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ....ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΑΝ ΝΑΥΑΡΧΙΔΑ.....ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΕΝΤΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΩΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΣ....ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ 2 PIELSTICK PC 2-5 ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ  ΓΕΜΙΖΕ ΝΕΦΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΝΕΡΑ.......ΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ.ΤΕΣΠΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΗΡΟΣ....ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μην ξεχνας A\B ENGINEER οτι υπηρχε και το θεοφιλος, το οποιο συμπαθουσε ιδιεταιρα ο κυριος Α. Αθηναιος, οποτε το σαπφω ειχε γινει ουσιαστικα τριτοκλασατο.Βεβαια εκανε μια μινι μετασκευη- ανακαινιση στην επισκευη του 1996, την τελευταια του.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

BEN BRUCE ...ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ....ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ..ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ (ΓΙΑΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ) ΟΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΥΩΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ.......ΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΛΙΤΩΝΕ Η ΝΕΛ.....ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ..........ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΖΗΜΙΑ...ΦΩΝΑΖΑΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΨΕΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ...ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΩ......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενταξη δεν ειμαι και τοσο μεγαλος γνωστης αυτων των λεπτομερειων.Εσυ που ησουν μεσα σιγουρα θα τα ξερεις,και φαινονται και αξιοπιστα αυτα που μας λες.Ειναι αρκετες φορες τακτικη των εταιρειων την συντηρηση να την κανει το πληρωμα

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ............ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥΤΟ.....Ο ΣΤΕΡΙΑΝΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ,,,,ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ -ΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ-ΣΧΟΛΑΕΙ ΣΤΙ 1600...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑΝΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥ......Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΥΛΜΕΔΕΣ....ΟΚ;;;;ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ........ΤΟ ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΑ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΒΕΣΗΣ ΦΩΤΙΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΕΣΕΝ....ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ.......ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΤΡΙΠΛΕΤΑ Α-Α/Β-Β ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΓΛΙΤΩΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ.....ΘΑ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ Κ ΣΕΙΣ......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να δουμε φωτο απο τα αποκρυφα του αγαπημενου σαπφω!Αναμενουμε!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

OK.......TIS ΕΧΩ ΤΙ ΦΩΤΟ.....ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΙΤΕ..............ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΟΜΗΡΟΣ....ΜΕ ΤΙΣ 2 STROKE BURMEISTER & WAIN............AYΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ..........

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> OK.......TIS ΕΧΩ ΤΙ ΦΩΤΟ.....ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΙΤΕ..............ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΟΜΗΡΟΣ....ΜΕ ΤΙΣ 2 STROKE BURMEISTER & WAIN............AYΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ..........


ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ ENGNEER ΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ NEL LNES ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΝΩ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ. ΕΝΩ Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ.ΑΚΟΥΩ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ,ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ NEL .ΕΑΝ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΟΥΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ  ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΒΓΕΝΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ,

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περιμενουμε τα ντοκουμεντα!!!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

EIXAN PAEI POTE SE WC TOU SAPPHO?????HTAN PIO KATHARES APO SPITI.......

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι...δεν είναι το μόνο αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνετε κουβέντα για τις τουαλέτες :mrgreen:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

[QUOTE=ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ;311774]ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ ENGNEER ΠΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ NEL LNES ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΝΩ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ. ΕΝΩ Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ.ΑΚΟΥΩ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ,ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ NEL .ΕΑΝ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΟΥΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ  ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΒΓΕΝΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ,ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΚΗ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ ΧΟΝΔΡΟΓΙΑΝΟΓΔΟΥ,ΠΡΟΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ,ΠΡΟΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟΥ ΛΙΑΡΑΚΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ 5 ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ WC.......ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΝΟΜΠΑΡΕ........ΟΛΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ..........ΑΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ..........ΑΡΕ ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ...ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ....

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

STELARA...TON A/B MHXANIKO KAI TO A MHXANIKO TON THIMASAI????ΙΣΩΣ Κ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ..............ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ WC.......ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΝΟΜΠΑΡΕ........ΟΛΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ..........ΑΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ..........ΑΡΕ ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ...ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ....


ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΕΖΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΣΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ ,ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ Η ΣΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΟ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> STELARA...TON A/B MHXANIKO KAI TO A MHXANIKO TON THIMASAI????ΙΣΩΣ Κ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ..............ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ


ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΘΥΜΑΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΟΧΙ ,Ο Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΝΤΩΝΕΛΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΕΣΥ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ!!!!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

TON A/B MHX....TO MASTROPARH TO THIMASAI????O GIOS TOY EIMAI...........

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> TON A/B MHX....TO MASTROPARH TO THIMASAI????O GIOS TOY EIMAI...........


ΝΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ  !ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

MIA XARA...MEGALWNEI..........ESY TWRA???POY EISAI??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαναλι VHF το ναυτιλια!Να ειστε παντα καλα!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> MIA XARA...MEGALWNEI..........ESY TWRA???POY EISAI??


ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ  ΝΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ Η NEL ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Η ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑΥΒΛΩΣΕ ΤΩΡΑ!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Περιμένουμε πάντως με αγωνία να μοιραστείτε φωτογραφικό υλικό μαζί μας  :Very Happy: Ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες περιγραφές σας

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

OK......STO YPOSXOMAI

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

kalhmera xara...esteila mhnhma sxetika me tn thea sapphara....alla den apanthses...........

kalhmera ben bruce...ola kala??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO το 1998 στη ροτα για μυτιληνη

scans (39).jpg

Για τους A\B ENGINEER και ΣΤΕΛΛΑΡΑΣ

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> SAPPHO το 1998 στη ροτα για μυτιληνη
> 
> scans (39).jpg
> 
> Για τους A\B ENGINEER και ΣΤΕΛΛΑΡΑΣ


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΗΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΙΕΣ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΝΑ ΤΟΥ !!!! ΑΡΕ ΝΕΛ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΟΥ

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

gia mia akomh fora blepoume to theiko sappho....me th monadikh plwrakla kai to teleio sxediasmo pou den afhne polla aponera...........are sapphara.....den exeis antipalo......

----------


## nikosnasia

Παρόλο που έχω ανεβάσει μιά παρόμοια παλιότερα αυτή για τον Α/B ENGINEER.
Pict199600011.jpg
΄Ετος 1996.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> SAPPHO το 1998 στη ροτα για μυτιληνη
> 
> scans (39).jpg
> 
> Για τους A\B ENGINEER και ΣΤΕΛΛΑΡΑΣ


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια φιλε Ben...σαν ζωγραφια ενος πραγματικου θρυλου...αναμενουμε για τις εκ των εσω ζωγραφιες που οι καλοι φιλοι θελουν να μοιραστουν μαζι μας!

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεκέμβριος του 2001. ΄Αφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη. Ένα μήνα περίπου αργότερα θα βρισκόταν στην "ντάνα" προς πώληση.
Pict2001108.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Ανεξάντλητο, απίθανο αρχείο από τον nikosnasia.....
Ό,τι και να πούμε είναι λίγο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυστυχως αυτο το τελευταιο ταξιδι δεν το εκανα ποτε, παρολο που το ειχα προγραματισει.Αυτο που μου ειχαν πει ηταν για μια <τιμητικη> παραμονη του Σαπφω στην Μυτιληνη για να το αποχεραιτισει ο κοσμος.Αυτο εγινε?

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

*η ιπποδυναμη του sappho αρχικα ηταν 6120 hp 4500 kw. O τυπος της μηχανης ηταν WARTSILA* *VASA 32D.*
*To sappho απο την αγγλια με τις 4 μηχανες ειχε ταχυτητα μεγιστη 22+....τωρα πως επεσε στα 12-13 μιλια...δε ξερω.Η αλλαγη των μηχανων εγινε 1990-91 και μετα απο 2 χρονια με εισηγηση της WARTSILA (ειχε την εγγυηση) εγινε ενα  camshaft modification (μεγαλυτερη γωνια ανοιγματος της βαλβιδας εισαγωγης) με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε μεγαλυτερη Pcomp.επισης εγινε και αλλαγη στη μορφη κ το μεγεθος της καμας (κνωδακας)του πετρελαιου.μετα απο τις εν πλω δοκιμες η ιπποδυναμη εφτασε κοντα στις 6500 hp........*
*Η ταχυτητα του sappho στα δοκιμαστικα εφτασε και τα 21,8-22(κενο φωρτιου)........*

----------


## Tasos@@@

> *η ιπποδυναμη του sappho αρχικα ηταν 6120 hp 4500 kw. O τυπος της μηχανης ηταν WARTSILA* *VASA 32D.*
> *To sappho απο την αγγλια με τις 4 μηχανες ειχε ταχυτητα μεγιστη 22+....τωρα πως επεσε στα 12-13 μιλια...δε ξερω.Η αλλαγη των μηχανων εγινε 1990-91 και μετα απο 2 χρονια με εισηγηση της WARTSILA (ειχε την εγγυηση) εγινε ενα  camshaft modification (μεγαλυτερη γωνια ανοιγματος της βαλβιδας εισαγωγης) με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε μεγαλυτερη Pcomp.επισης εγινε και αλλαγη στη μορφη κ το μεγεθος της καμας (κνωδακας)του πετρελαιου.μετα απο τις εν πλω δοκιμες η ιπποδυναμη εφτασε κοντα στις 6500 hp........*
> *Η ταχυτητα του sappho στα δοκιμαστικα εφτασε και τα 21,8-22(κενο φωρτιου)........*


Να'σαι καλα φιλε Α/Β ENGINEER για τις σημαντικες πληροφοριες που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> *η ιπποδυναμη του sappho αρχικα ηταν 6120 hp 4500 kw. O τυπος της μηχανης ηταν WARTSILA* *VASA 32D.*
> *To sappho απο την αγγλια με τις 4 μηχανες ειχε ταχυτητα μεγιστη 22+....τωρα πως επεσε στα 12-13 μιλια...δε ξερω.*


Μεγάλα λάθη στις άνω πληροφορίες! Απο τα technical description του πλοίου διαβάζουμε ότι οι πρώτες του μηχανές ήταν 4 Mirrlees-National ALSSDMR6 6 κυλίνδρων εν σειρά (19in x 27in=485mm x 687mm) συνδεμένες ανα 2 με διπλης εισαγωγής Barclay Curle  υδραυλικοί σύνδεσμοι. Η συνολική υπ/μη των μηχανών ήταν 10,600 shp (2730 bhp x 315rpm =10920 bhp).
Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ για το πλοίο μπορεί να επικοινωνεί μαζι μου για να έχει τα πάντα για αυτο...

----------


## opelmanos

> *η ιπποδυναμη του sappho αρχικα ηταν 6120 hp 4500 kw. O τυπος της μηχανης ηταν WARTSILA* *VASA 32D.*
> *To sappho απο την αγγλια με τις 4 μηχανες ειχε ταχυτητα μεγιστη 22+....τωρα πως επεσε στα 12-13 μιλια...δε ξερω.Η αλλαγη των μηχανων εγινε 1990-91 και μετα απο 2 χρονια με εισηγηση της WARTSILA (ειχε την εγγυηση) εγινε ενα camshaft modification (μεγαλυτερη γωνια ανοιγματος της βαλβιδας εισαγωγης) με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε μεγαλυτερη Pcomp.επισης εγινε και αλλαγη στη μορφη κ το μεγεθος της καμας (κνωδακας)του πετρελαιου.μετα απο τις εν πλω δοκιμες η ιπποδυναμη εφτασε κοντα στις 6500 hp........*
> *Η ταχυτητα του sappho στα δοκιμαστικα εφτασε και τα 21,8-22(κενο φωρτιου)........*


 Με τις φωτογραφίες τελικά τι θα γίνει? :Confused: Κατάφερες να τις επεξεργαστείς?
Αν τις ανεβάσεις θα είσαι το πρώτο μέλος που θα έχει ανεβάσει φωτό από την καρδιά της Βασιλομήτωρ!!!Αναμένουμε

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

sthn wartsila douleua....kai me to sappho exw kanei xiliades taxidia............lete na lew aerologies????telos pantwn..

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

μιλησα με το κωστα...το βραδυ θα τις βαλουμε.........τα 2 wartsilakia ta 12kulindra

IMG_0004.jpg

IMG_0023.jpg

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

γιανα μην γινει παρεξηγηση...οταν λεω αρχικη ιπποδυναμη εννοω απο το 1991...με τη αλλαγη των μηχανων.....και μετα τη τροποποιηση εγινε η αυξηση απο 6120 σε 6500...........................εκει να δειτε απονερα....πισω,,,εκει να δειτε μια φορα το μυτιληνη πως τη πατησε...οπως επισης ......το ναιας 2, το παναγια τηνου 2,οι απολλωνες.....κ πολλα αλλα................(ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ: ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ- ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ)

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

KOYKLARES MOY.....

IMG_0020.jpg

IMG_0009.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ .Το μηχανοστάσιο και οι μηχανές ήταν καθρέφτης από την καθαριότητα!!!!
Τι να πώ μένω έκπληκτος !!!Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας
ΥΓ.Τι απέγιναν τελικά οι μηχανές?Πουλήθηκαν σε κανένα άλλο πλοίο?
Να τις πετάξαν αποκλείεται πάντως.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε μου για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο την καρδια της αξεχαστης Σαπφαρας!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Γιατί τα πιστόνια στην φώτο είναι εκτός κυλίνδρου?Γίνεται συντήρηση?

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ναι...γινεται ετησια επισκευη στο περαμα.ηταν το μοναδικο καραβι στο πειραια που δεν ερχοταν εξωτερικο συνεργειο για την επισκευη.......ολα γινοντουσαν απο το πληρωμα

----------


## roussosf

> Μεγάλα λάθη στις άνω πληροφορίες! Απο τα technical description του πλοίου διαβάζουμε ότι οι πρώτες του μηχανές ήταν 4 Mirrlees-National ALSSDMR6 6 κυλίνδρων εν σειρά (19in x 27in=485mm x 687mm) συνδεμένες ανα 2 με διπλης εισαγωγής Barclay Curle υδραυλικοί σύνδεσμοι. Η συνολική υπ/μη των μηχανών ήταν 10,600 shp (2730 bhp x 315rpm =10920 bhp).
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ για το πλοίο μπορεί να επικοινωνεί μαζι μου για να έχει τα πάντα για αυτο...


σωστος ο Αποστολος
ακριβως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα για το Σαπφω
το 1977-78 ειχα κανει τρια εκπαιδευτικα Παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακα ως δευτεροετης στην τοτε ΑΔΣΕΝ Ασπροπυργου και καπου πρεπει να εχω φωτο απο το μηχανοστασιο θα ψαξω ισως τις βρω,μαλιστα το δρομολογιο ηταν Χιο Μυτιληνη Θεσσαλονικη

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> ναι...γινεται ετησια επισκευη στο περαμα.ηταν το μοναδικο καραβι στο πειραια που δεν ερχοταν εξωτερικο συνεργειο για την επισκευη.......ολα γινοντουσαν απο το πληρωμα


βαλτες μπροστα να φυγουμε στην καμπινα 100  πανω απο της μηχανες θα ειμαι!!!!!!!!! κουκλαρες μου γυαλιζετε ετσι ειναι οπως τα λεει ο engineer το μοναδικο συνεργειο που ερχοτανε στην κουκλα ηταν ο νομικος για της ραμπες του πανω γκαραζ το καλοκαιρι

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

πεστα στελαρα.....γιανα μαθουν τι σημαινει sappho..........μονο εαν ακουγες την εξαερωση και την εκκινηση θα ανατριχιαζες...(οπως και του γερου ομηρου οι Β&W)....αλλα ολα τα λεφτα ηταν οταν ερχοταν στη μυτιληνη και σφυριζε......

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> πεστα στελαρα.....γιανα μαθουν τι σημαινει sappho..........μονο εαν ακουγες την εξαερωση και την εκκινηση θα ανατριχιαζες...(οπως και του γερου ομηρου οι Β&W)....αλλα ολα τα λεφτα ηταν οταν ερχοταν στη μυτιληνη και σφυριζε......


τα πιο πολλα παιδια εδω μεσα μπορει  και να εχουν δουλεψει μεσα στην αρχοντισα ,και η αγαπη τους γα το σαπφω ειναι μεγαλη ,αλλα πρεπει να πουμε και τα κατα του καραβιου και οχι μονο τα καλα τα κατα ηταν η καμπινες του πληρωματος κατω απο το γκαραζ με μια σκαλα διαφυγης αθλιες συνθηκες διαβιωσεις του πληρωματος τουαλετες στο πληρωμα χαλια [επανω του κοσμου γιαλι] εξαερισμος χαλια !! ειναι ετσι ENGINEER !!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO το 1997 στον πειραια ετοιμαζεται να παρει ή εχει παρει πετρελαια.

17-2-2010 (65).jpg

Για τους ΣΤΕΛΛΑΡΑΣ και A\B ENGINEER

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

etsi akrivws...alla na rwtas prwta an h NEL edine xrimata gia na ftiaxtoun...ola auta ta asxhma..enw sto kouti to mytilini edine

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανη ποζα!!!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> SAPPHO το 1997 στον πειραια ετοιμαζεται να παρει ή εχει παρει πετρελαια.
> 
> 17-2-2010 (65).jpg
> 
> Για τους ΣΤΕΛΛΑΡΑΣ και A\B ENGINEER


σε ευχαριστω

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

na eisai kala ...eyxaristoume gia tis foto....kai egw me th seira mou de tha sas afisw etsi....etoimazw foto kai tha tis deite

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> etsi akrivws...alla na rwtas prwta an h NEL edine xrimata gia na ftiaxtoun...ola auta ta asxhma..enw sto kouti to mytilini edine


ναι η ετερεια δεν εδινε λεφτα αλλα να κανουμε και τον δικηγορο του διαβολου οπως ξερεις και εσυ και ο πατερας σου το καραβι κατω απο την μπλε λωριδα απο εκει που αρχιζει και πισω ηταν σαπιο η κουζινα γεματη κατσαριδες  προπελακι μηδεν  το γκαραζ για τα σημερινα δεδωμενα μικρο για να τα φτιαξει ολα αυτα και για να το εναρμωνισει με τους διεθνεις κανονισμους για τα ακαυστα ,με τα λεφτα αυτα αγοραζε δυο μυτιληνη γιατι το σαπφω δεν ειχε κανει και το spesial services

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

δε συμφωνω απολυτα....γιατι εκει οπου επρεπε να δοθουν χρηματα γιανα παρει αδεια αποπλου τα εδιναν...αλλα στα αλλα.....οχι....

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> δε συμφωνω απολυτα....γιατι εκει οπου επρεπε να δοθουν χρηματα γιανα παρει αδεια αποπλου τα εδιναν...αλλα στα αλλα.....οχι....


να σου πω ξερεις στα τοσα χρονια πως δινωνται η αδειες στο τρπεζι απο κατω  εαν ολα γινονταν οπως λεει ο νομος τα μισα καραβια μεσα στον πειραια θα ηταν στην ελευσινα  μην σου πω ΟΛΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ μας κάνει το μπανάκι της στο Πέραμα.!! :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77626
Πηγή φωτογραφίας ο AB ENGINER που μου ζήτυσε να την ανεβάσω

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ μας κάνει το μπανάκι της στο Πέραμα.!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77626
> Πηγή φωτογραφίας ο AB ENGINER που μου ζήτυσε να την ανεβάσω


πολυ παλια η φωτογραφια αλλα τελεια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον A\B ENGINEER & OPELMANOS για την πολυ σπανια φωτο

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον A\B ENGINEER & OPELMANOS για την πολυ σπανια φωτο


παιδια ειστε τελειοι και οι δυο

----------


## opelmanos

Και μια από τα χειριστήρια.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77633

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξανα μπραβο και στους δυο σας!Αυτες οι φωτο δειχνουν αγαπη και μερακι.Ελπιζουμε να δουμε και αλλες

----------


## opelmanos

> Ξανα μπραβο και στους δυο σας!Αυτες οι φωτο δειχνουν αγαπη και μερακι.Ελπιζουμε να δουμε και αλλες


Ο ΑΒ ΕNGINER μου τις έστειλε και μου ζήτυσε να τις ανεβάσω γιατί αντιμέτωπίζει ένα μικρό προβληματάκι με το ανέβασμα που ελπίζω σύντομα να ξεπεράσει.
΄Το θεωρώ τιμή μου όμως να ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες από την μια και μοναδική Σαπφάρα μας.
Αξιζε κάθε καραβολάτρης να έμπαινε και να ταξίδευε αυτό το απίθανο πλοίο.Η 35 ετία όμως το έφαγε τότε .αλλιώς πιθανόν να το βλέπαμε να ταξιδεύει ακόμα βαμμένο μπλέ

----------


## Karolos

> SAPPHO το 1997 στον πειραια ετοιμαζεται να παρει ή εχει παρει πετρελαια.
> 
> 17-2-2010 (65).jpg
> 
> Για τους ΣΤΕΛΛΑΡΑΣ και A\B ENGINEER


_Μπράβο Ben είσαι άπεκτος.
_

----------


## Karolos

> Και μια από τα χειριστήρια.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77633


_Είσαι καταπληκτικός !!!
Πάρα πολύ ωραίες, αλλά και αυτή στήν δεξαμενή ;;;;_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το θέμα έχει πάρει κυριολεκτικά φωτιά.

Μέσα από τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του _BEN BRUCE_ και του _A/B ENGINEER_ (με τη βοήθεια του _opelmanos_) το ομορφότερο πλοίο της ΝΕΛ ξαναταξιδεύει και πάλι ολοζώντανο στα όνειρά μας.*

*Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά σε όλους σας.
Και μακάρι το πλοίο να μην είχε φύγει και να μπορούσαν τώρα κάποιοι καλοί φίλοι να ταξιδεύουν μαζί του ως πλήρωμα και να παίρνουν σε κάθε λιμάνι  τα χειριστήρια του πλοίου στα χέρια τους ή να βρίσκονται στις μηχανές και να νιώθουν την καρδιά του να χτυπά δυνατά.

ΣΑΠΦΩ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΗ κάνει το ντουζάκι της στο Πέραμα! :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77805

----------


## polykas

> Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ μας κάνει το μπανάκι της στο Πέραμα.!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77626
> Πηγή φωτογραφίας ο AB ENGINER που μου ζήτυσε να την ανεβάσω


_Σπάνια όντως φωτογραφία.Από πλώρα δεν έχει ο φίλος  AB ENGINER να το δούμε;
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον BEN BRUCE,τον AB ENGINER και τον Μανώλη που μας χαρίζουν απίθανες και σπάνιες εικόνες...
_

----------


## opelmanos

Να και μια πλωράτη για τον φίλο polykas
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77807

----------


## Speedkiller

ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ Α/Β ENGINEER ΚΑΙ OPELMANOS!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Karolos

> Να και μια πλωράτη για τον φίλο polykas
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77807


_Δεν μου λές, θα κάτσεις φρόνιμος απόψε, δηλαδί τι καταλαβαίνεις θα μας κάνεις να τρέχουμε στούς γιατρούς;;;;_

----------


## opelmanos

Speed είχες ποτέ ανέβει αυτή τη τσιμινιέρα?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77808

----------


## opelmanos

> _Δεν μου λές, θα κάτσεις φρόνιμος απόψε, δηλαδί τι καταλαβαίνεις θα μας κάνεις να τρέχουμε στούς γιατρούς;;;;_


 Εμ αμα έχεις να κάνεις με τόσο καλά παιδιά αυτά παθαίνεις όπως λες και εσύ :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μάνο τώρα τελευταία δεν πας καλά, μήπως έχεις πυρετό ; Πρόσεχε.!!!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Εμ αμα έχεις να κάνεις με τόσο καλά παιδιά αυτά παθαίνεις όπως λες και εσύ


_Εάν είπα εγώ τετοια λόγια καλά να πάθω.
Αλλά εσύ εκεί το συνεχίζεις.

Καλή συνέχεια._

----------


## polykas

> Να και μια πλωράτη για τον φίλο polykas
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77807


_Έτσι μπράβο.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eλπιζουμε και σε αλλες < αποκαλυπτικες > φωτο

----------


## opelmanos

> Eλπιζουμε και σε αλλες < αποκαλυπτικες > φωτο


 Ότι πείς.ΒEN Σου χαλάω εγώ χατήρι?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77823

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστος κατι τετοιες εννοουσα

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

STONE KAMEWA...........................με βημα 3.5 μετρα και και μεγιστη κλιση στο προσω 30 (27 ελεγε το ναυπηγειο αλλα πηγαινε 30) μοιρες και 19 στο αναποδα

ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ.....ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ.....ΟΜΟΡΦΗ

----------


## opelmanos

*Να σαι καλά φίλε ΑΒ για την λεπτομερή επεγήγηση*!!
Συνεχίζω με αυτή τη φωτό.Εδώ διακρίνεται το* Όμηρος ως ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ* και το ρο-ρο του *Καπτα -Μάκη Νικολας Α ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ!!*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77829

----------


## Aktofylakas

> STELARA...TON A/B MHXANIKO KAI TO A MHXANIKO TON THIMASAI????ΙΣΩΣ Κ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ..............ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ


 Τους θυμαμαι και τους δυο πολυ καλα οπως και τον Β'Μηχανικο ο οποιος λογω και καθημερινης επαφης ηταν σχολειο πραγματικο για εμενα βοηθωντας με σε καθε απορια μου με τις γνωσεις αλλα και την ευγενια του.
Ευχομαι να ειναι παντα καλα ολοι τους.

----------


## opelmanos

_Αλλη μια φωτό της ατελείωτης Σαπφάρας μας στην δεξαμενή_
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77936

----------


## opelmanos

_Η Σαπφάρα ζεί στις καρδιές μας ...._
_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77938_

----------


## Karolos

_Βρέ καλώστα τα δικά μας τα παιδιά !!!
Τί καταλαβαίνεις θα έχουμε τρεχάματα πάλι απόψε ;_

----------


## opelmanos

> _Βρέ καλώστα τα δικά μας τα παιδιά !!!_
> _Τί καταλαβαίνεις θα έχουμε τρεχάματα πάλι απόψε ;_


 Να τος και ο΄άλλος ξάγρυπνος !!! :Razz: 
Αυπνίες έχεις κ. Κάρολε?

----------


## Karolos

> Να τος και ο΄άλλος ξάγρυπνος !!!
> Αυπνίες έχεις κ. Κάρολε?


_Με εσάς τους τρελούς που μου έλαχε να μπλέξω, τι ήθελες να κάνω._

----------


## opelmanos

> _Με εσάς τους τρελούς που μου έλαχε να μπλέξω, τι ήθελες να κάνω._


 _Το λέγε η καρδούλα της Σαπφούς ....._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77942

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπραβο παιδια με τις σπανιες φωτο που ανεβαζεται και δεν τις καταχωνιαζεται σε συρταρια μη και τις εχουν και αλλοι




> _Το λέγε η καρδούλα της Σαπφούς ....._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77942


Το μηχανοστασιο το ειχαν σε αριστη κατασταση, ηταν γνωστο.Τωρα το βλεπουμε κιολας

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπραβο παιδια με τις σπανιες φωτο που ανεβαζεται και δεν τις καταχωνιαζεται σε συρταρια μη και τις εχουν και αλλοι


 *Να ναι καλά ο ΑΒ ENGINER που τις μοιράζεται μαζί μας και τον ευχριστούμε για όλα!!*

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

SAPPHARAAAAAAA.....ZEIS...........

ΘΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ...ΠΟΛΥ....()..ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΟΣΟ Κ ΕΣΕΙΣ...ΟΥΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΛΙΓΟ.........ΘΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΩ Κ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ Κ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΡΟ ΟΜΗΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Apostolos

Χειροποίητη πλώρη, τοποθετημένη και ζυγιασμένη με τα χέρια...

Spero AB03.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο Αποστολε ειναι σιγουρα ενα σοβαρο ντοκουμεντο!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

......αφησατε να φυγει.......μαλλον το διωξατε...το καραβι η καλυτερα το συμβολο του αιγαιου που για 30 χρονια σας γεμιζε τις τσεπες........το αφησατε να παει στα ξενα την στιγμη που..οταν γεννηθηκε η ΝΕΛ (η οποια ηταν η καλυτερη και πιο κερδοφορα εταρια λαικης βασης μεχρι τα μεσα το 80)....το συμβουλιο της ΝΕΛ που αποφασισε να πουληθει το ΣΑΠΦΩ που ηταν οταν αγοραστηκε;;;;τι θεση ειχαν στη ΝΕΛ και αν ειχαν..........γιαυτο καλο ειναι μαζι με το κερδος να υπαρχει και λιγο συναισθημα....λιγο δακρυ....
δε μπορειται να καταλαβετε πως νιωθω τωρα που τα γραφω..και περισσοτερο οταν το εβλεπα να φευγει στο τελευταιο ταξιδι απο τη Μυτιληνη και να σφυριζει.....ολοι κλαιγαμε.........αν κανω λαθος ας με διαψευσει καποιος......ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΕΙΣ...........ΟΧΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΣΕΠΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑΣ....

----------


## opelmanos

_Δυό ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τη καρδιά της Σαπφούς!!!_
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78075

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78076

----------


## Karolos

> _Δυό ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τη καρδιά της Σαπφούς!!!_
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78075
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78076


_Δεν βλέπω από κανένα σας να μας δείξει καμιά φωτογραφία απο το Μυαλό της Σαπφούς_ _και ανησυχώ._

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

προτιμουμε τη καρδια..........

----------


## opelmanos

_Kάρολε μήπως ενοοείς ΄τέτοιες φωτό?_
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78079

----------


## Karolos

> προτιμουμε τη καρδια..........


_Χωρίς μυαλό, η καρδιά και να κτυπάει θα ήταν ένα φυτό.
Φυσικά αυτά πάνε και τα δύο μαζί._

----------


## Karolos

> _Kάρολε μήπως ενοοείς ΄τέτοιες φωτό?_
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78079


_Την Γέφυρα εννοώ._

----------


## opelmanos

> _Χωρίς μυαλό, η καρδιά και να κτυπάει θα ήταν ένα φυτό._
> _Φυσικά αυτά πάνε και τα δύο μαζί._


 _Βεβαίως και πάνε!!!!_
_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78081_

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

θες.....να πεις οτι η γεφυρα και το μηχανοστασιο πανε μαζι;;;;;μπα..δε νομιζω....και αυτο οι πλοιαρχοι το εκαναν ετσι.. (οχι ολοι,υπαρχουν και εξηγημενοι καπαταναιοι)..........
το καραβι το εφερα.......
το καραβι το χτυπησαμε......
σου λεει κατι;;;;;;
.............................................
.............................................
ξανα λεω...οχι για ολους...

----------


## Karolos

> θες.....να πεις οτι η γεφυρα και το μηχανοστασιο πανε μαζι;;;;;μπα..δε νομιζω....και αυτο οι πλοιαρχοι το εκαναν ετσι.. (οχι ολοι,υπαρχουν και εξηγημενοι καπαταναιοι)..........
> το καραβι το εφερα.......
> το καραβι το χτυπησαμε......
> σου λεει κατι;;;;;;
> .............................................
> .............................................
> ξανα λεω...οχι για ολους...


θες.....να πεις οτι η γεφυρα και το μηχανοστασιο πανε μαζι;;;;;μπα..δε νομιζω....
 

_Έχεις δεί εσύ σε κανένα λιμάνι τού κόσμου, από τήν εποχή που έπεσε το πρώτο πλεούμενο στην θάλασσα, που είχε γέφυρα και μηχανή , Να δένει πχ. πρώτα η γέφυρα και μετά να περιμένει να δέσει και η μηχανή ;;;;;
Εγώ απλά κανω μία ερώτηση.
_

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

oxi.....απλα οι πλοιαρχοι στα περισσοτερα πλοια την εχουν δει ως αρχη που αυτοι ειναι κ κανενας αλλος.......φυσικα εκει που τους περναει............ακομη και μεσα στη ΝΕΛ............ρωτα τον opelmano.......να σου πει....

----------


## Apostolos

Η Γέφυρα του Αιγαίου!
xSpero AB17.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Η Γέφυρα του Αιγαίου!
> xSpero AB17.jpg


* Πάνω στην ώρα Αποστόλη!!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Δυό ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τη καρδιά της Σαπφούς!!!_
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78075
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78076


Οτι θα εβλεπα τα κομβια του στροφαλου και τα καβαλετα της μπιελας του σαπφω δεν το περιμενα ποτε!

----------


## Karolos

> Η Γέφυρα του Αιγαίου!
> xSpero AB17.jpg


_Υποκλίνομαι !!!!!!_

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

η φωτο της γεφυρας ειναι πριν το 1995......γιατι αλλαξαν το δαπεδο......παντως ηταν ολα τα λεφτα οταν βουτουσε η πλωρακλα μεσα στο κυμα....
απο εδω και με την ευκαρια να στειλω τους χαιρετισμους μου στο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ - ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ - ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ.......ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΚΗ.........προ-τελευταιος πλοιαρχος στην θεα ΣΑΠΦΩ

----------


## Karolos

> oxi.....απλα οι πλοιαρχοι στα περισσοτερα πλοια την εχουν δει ως αρχη που αυτοι ειναι κ κανενας αλλος.......φυσικα εκει που τους περναει............ακομη και μεσα στη ΝΕΛ............ρωτα τον opelmano.......να σου πει....


_Δεν την έχουν δεί οι πλοίαρχοι ως αρχή......
ΕΙΝΑΙ  Η  ΑΡΧΗ._ _Φυσικά πάντα μαζί με τους άλλους, με όλους μάλιστα._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η Γέφυρα του Αιγαίου!
> xSpero AB17.jpg


Kαι πραγματι ηταν!Ευχαριστω τον αποστολο για την ιστορικη φωτο

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

συμφωνω.οτι ο πλοιαρχος ειναι ο εγκεφαλος του πλοιου......αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο..μη το παρακανουν.....αλλιως γινεται κρατει απο το υποδιεστερο ναυτικο της μηχανης  και η ΑΡΧΗ μαζι μετα αρχαιακια πανε κολυμποντας......στη στερια.........

----------


## Karolos

> συμφωνω.οτι ο πλοιαρχος ειναι ο εγκεφαλος του πλοιου......αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο..μη το παρακανουν.....αλλιως γινεται κρατει απο το υποδιεστερο ναυτικο της μηχανης  και η ΑΡΧΗ μαζι μετα αρχαιακια πανε κολυμποντας......στη στερια.........


_Ο πλοίαρχος είναι η Αρχή τού βαποριού, εγκέφαλο πρέπει να έχουν και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, για να πάει σωστά και με ασφάλεια.
Μόνο η συναδελφοσύνη, η αμοιβαία εκτίμηση, ο αλληλοσεβασμός και η γνώση της ναυτικής τέχνης από όλους στόν τομέα τους , κανουν ένα βαπόρι είναι σωστό λειτουργικό αποδοτικό και ασφαλές.
_

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ.........

----------


## opelmanos

_Προπελάκι και έμβολο....._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78095

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78096

----------


## opelmanos

*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ.....*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78097

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι να λεμε ρε παιδια τωρα?

----------


## opelmanos

*Κύλινδρος.....*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78098

----------


## Νaval22

> Αξιζε κάθε καραβολάτρης να έμπαινε και να ταξίδευε αυτό το απίθανο πλοίο.Η 35 ετία όμως το έφαγε τότε .αλλιώς πιθανόν να το βλέπαμε να ταξιδεύει ακόμα βαμμένο μπλέ


φίλε Μάνο δεν θα υπήρχε καμία περίπτωση το σαπφώ είχε προβλήματα όπως έχουν αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα οι γνώστες στα προηγούμενα μυνήματα,παρόλο που πολλοι είμαστε συναισθηματικά δεμένοι μαζί του,πιστεύω πως η αλλαγή των μηχανών το 90 ήταν λάθος κίνηση,διότι το βαπόρι μέχρι τότε είχε δώσει αυτά που έπρεπε να δώσει,όπως και οι μινωικές αλλάξαν εκείνη την εποχή το φαιστός και στο κνωσσός,έτσι και η ΝΕΛ έπρεπε τότε να αγοράσει άλλο ένα γιαπωνέζικο και να το μετασκευάσει όπως το Μυτιληνη,αντί να ξοδεύε το ποσό για την αλλαγή των μηχανών,που είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο.

 να πω και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για τις φώτο απο το μηχανοστάσιο που μας δείξατε

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

οσο αγαπηασαμε τη ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ...τοσο το προπελακι ηταν για κλαματα........και οταν ειχε καιρο;;;αφηστε τα καλυτερα.......σαν να μην υπηρχε.........

----------


## opelmanos

> πιστεύω πως η αλλαγή των μηχανών το 90 ήταν λάθος κίνηση,διότι το βαπόρι μέχρι τότε είχε δώσει αυτά που έπρεπε να δώσει,όπως και οι μινωικές αλλάξαν εκείνη την εποχή το φαιστός και στο κνωσσός,έτσι και η ΝΕΛ έπρεπε τότε να αγοράσει άλλο ένα γιαπωνέζικο και να το μετασκευάσει όπως το Μυτιληνη,αντί να ξοδεύε το ποσό για την αλλαγή των μηχανών,που είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο.


*Στέφανε εγώ θα έλεγα οτί αυτό ήταν το μεγαλύτερο πταίσμα της εταιρείας με την αλλάγή των μηχανών μπροστά σε όλα τα παραπτώματα που στο μέλλον έκανε!!!*
*Πιστεύω οτί αν έκανε τις βασικές συντηρήσεις και το πρόσεχε όπως του άξιζε και όχι προχειροδουλειές και πασαλείματα το πλοίο θα ήταν του κουτιού.* 
*Βλέπεις το Κνωσσός που ακόμα διατηρήται στην πένα ?Η Μινωικές που το είχαν δεν το άφηναν να πάθει ούτε γρατζουνιά και ότι ήθελε το έδιναν!!Ενώ η ΝΕΛ το Σαπφώ μόνο πετρέλαιο του έδινε*

----------


## opelmanos

Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78318

----------


## Karolos

> Η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78318


_Καλησπέρα !!! 
Αρχίσανε τα όργανα βλέπω.
Αυτή η φωτογραφία να την βάλεις στο Πλώρες πλοίων (ship bows)_

----------


## opelmanos

_ΣΑΠΦΩ:¶λλη μια γυμνή φωτογράφιση από έναν δεξαμενισμό της το 1995__.!!!_
_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78416_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αληθινο βαπορι!Τα ευχαριστω για ολα αυτα κοντευουν να στερεψουν

----------


## kapas

απιστευτο αρχειο φιλε opelmanos!!

----------


## opelmanos

> απιστευτο αρχειο φιλε opelmanos!!


_To αρχείο δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά του ΑΒ ENGINER όπως και στις φωτογραφίες του Όμηρου που ανεβάζω!!_
_Εν πλώ μια φορα.....Να κάπνιζε και λίγο..._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78436

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικα φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα!!!Ευχαριστουμε τους  φιλους opelmanos και AB ENGINER.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

αυτο που φαινεται ειναι απο τον ηλιο.........εχουν παρει δειγμα απο καυσαερια η WARTSILA και ηταν σαν καινουργια...................θες να πω κ αλλα;;;;;.....

----------


## opelmanos

> αυτο που φαινεται ειναι απο τον ηλιο.........εχουν παρει δειγμα απο καυσαερια η WARTSILA και ηταν σαν καινουργια...................θες να πω κ αλλα;;;;;.....


θΑ ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω σε μια προηγούμενη φωτογραφία .Τί γήρευε στην Ελευσίνα το Σαπφώ ?Γιατί το είχαν πάει εκεί?
Από πλευράς καυσαεριων ήταν το ποιό άκαπνο πλοίο και από τα Μπλού Σταρ ακόμα.

----------


## nikosnasia

Από άλλη οπτική γωνία. 28/9/1999.
Pict1999042.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι πολυ προτοτυπη οπτικη γωνια.Η φωτο οπως παντα παιρνει αριστα

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο..................................
προσκυνω τη χαρη σου ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε nikosnasia Διαφορετικη  και  πανεμορφη!!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε nikosnasia μοναδικη η φωτο ενως πραγματικα αρχοντικου σκαριου!
Αφου σε ευχαριστησω και εγω με την σειρα μου φιλε A/B ENGINEER για οσα μας εχεις προσφερει με την βοηθεια του opelmanos,ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τι υπηρεσιακη ειχε η Σαπφαρα και τι μεγιστη μπορουσε να χτυπησει.

----------


## Νaval22

πρίν την αλλαγή των σπασμένων όπως λέγεται μηχανών,άστα να πάνε δεν πήγαινε πάνω απο 14.Μετά την αλλαγή χτύπαγε περίπου 20 μίλια,άλλα πολύ σπάνια το έβλεπες πάνω απο 18,θυμάμαι ότι έκανε πάντα το δρομολόγιο σε 13 ώρες όπως άκριβως και το θεόφιλος,ενώ το Μυτιλήνη που πήγαινε σταθερά 19 με 20 ήταν πάντα στο 12αρο και πολλές φορές και κανένα μισάωρο πρίν

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε πάντως το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που είμουν εγώ πάνω απο 17,8 δεν το έβλεπες... Μάλλον για οικονομία το κόβαν

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε πάντως το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που είμουν εγώ πάνω απο 17,8 δεν το έβλεπες... Μάλλον για οικονομία το κόβαν


 Kλασικά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

καλησπερα..σε ολους.......
η σαπφαρα...ειχε υπηρεσιακη ταχυτητα 18 μιλια/ωρα...
και μεγιστη 21.5-22......
δε τα βγαζω απο κεφαλι μου...εχω τα data.....ok???ευχαριστω,,,,,,,

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες ο πατερας μου που ηταν φανταρος στον Πασα των Οινουσσων το 76' μου εχει πει οτι πηγαινε γυρω στα 15 και μαλιστα οτι ειχε ακουσει οτι πρεπει να ειχαν κανει καποιο σαμποταζ στο βαπορι οταν ηρθε Ελλαδα.Βεβαια αυτα μπορει να ειναι μονο φημες τις εποχης. Με τις νεες μηχανες δεν ξερω κατι γιατι μπηκαν πολυ αργοτερα!!!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

για λογους οικονομιας το εκοβαν με τις νεες μηχανες......και η αλλαγη μηχανων εγινε τοτε...για να μπορουν νε μεν να κανουν αποσβεση αγορας αλλα και να εχει καλη πωληση...
οσο για το θεμα της ταχυτητας στο 1976.....η σαπφαρα τοτε ηταν.....το βασιλοβαπορο της ΝΕΛ......και τα 15 μαλλον με καιρο πρυμα........

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα σας, εγώ μία χρονιά ερχόμουν με το Golden Vergina από Πάρο και συναντηθήκαμε με το Σαπφώ στο Σούνιο, εμείς πηγαίναμε με 19,8 και το περάσαμε σαν σταματημένο, ήταν την ίδια μέρα πού μας πέρασε το Naias II εμάς σαν σταματημένους, έξω από το Φάληρο._

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

.....................ποτε δε μπηκε στη διαδικασια της κοντρας,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Καρολε.......πιστεψε με αν ανοιγε το σαπφω θα το χανατε..........
και αν θες το πιστευεις.......το 1998 φυγαμε με το μυτιληνη απο χιο μαζι.......με μιση ωρα διαφορα κ φτασαμε μαζι πειραια...........................................  ......................

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική των ταχυτήτων και τις αντιπαραθέσεις γιαυτές.
Η γραμμή Πειραιάς Χιος Μυτιλήνη έχει 50 χρόνια τώρα την κατάρα του 12 ωρου. Κάτι πήγε να γίνει με το Κεντέρης κι έσβησε, κάτι πήγε να γίνει με τα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ & ΧΙΟΣ και άλαξαν δρομολόγιο για να ανεβάσουν και πάλι το χρόνο του ταξιδιού, ακόμη και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην αντικατάσταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έμεινε 2 ώρες επιπλέον στην Χίο παρατείνοντας το χρόνο του δρομολογίου. Οι εταιρίες έχουν μοναδικό σκοπό το κέρδος, η εξυπηρέτηση του επιβάτη, οι χρόνοι, η κατάσταση του πλοίου κλπ πάνε σε δεύτερη μοίρα γιατί αν αυτά ήταν τα πρώτα ενδιαφέροντα τότε γιατί να μην υπάρχει γραμμή Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιάς ή Χίος-Πειραιάς.
Πίστη μου είναι ότι δύσκολα θα αλλάξει κάτι στο θέμα χρόνου ταξιδιού στην γραμμή και αυτός είναι και ο κύριος παράγοντας που δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν τουριστικά τα νησιά αφού όποιος Αθηναίος ακούει δωδεκάωρο ταξίδι αλλάζει προορισμό.

----------


## Karolos

> .....................ποτε δε μπηκε στη διαδικασια της κοντρας,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Καρολε.......πιστεψε με αν ανοιγε το σαπφω θα το χανατε..........
> και αν θες το πιστευεις.......το 1998 φυγαμε με το μυτιληνη απο χιο μαζι.......με μιση ωρα διαφορα κ φτασαμε μαζι πειραια...........................................  ......................



_Δεν έχω λόγο να μην το πηστέψω, να είσαι βέβαιος ότι καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα._

----------


## opelmanos

_Μια απο τις δυο ωραιότερες τσιμινιέρες  με την τριηρή που περάσαν από την ΝΕΛ...._
_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78800_

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η ωραιοτερη για τα δικα μου γουστα.

----------


## Apostolos

Και η μεγαλύτερη που είχε μπει σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ στην Αγγλία!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπηκε και στην τραπεζαρια της Α' θεσεως δινοντας το σχημα της τον καταλογο εδεσματων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αρχοντικη Τσιμινιερα!

----------


## opelmanos

_ΕΓ-ΟΓ ΣΑΠΦΩ: Προσέξτε μια λεπτομέρια στο νερό...._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78888

----------


## stratoscy

Ο ι προπέλες της Σαπφώς?

----------


## opelmanos

_Στιγμές χαλάρωσης της Βαπόρισσας...._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78898
Φίλε stratoscy σωστός οι προπέλες ...

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Μανο.....δε συμφωνω.........
η σαπφαρα *δεν ειχε μια* απο τις ομορφοτερες...αλλα *την ομορφοτερη* στο λιμανι......και απο ηχο;;;;...home cinema....

----------


## Νaval22

> _Μια απο τις δυο ωραιότερες τσιμινιέρες με την τριηρή που περάσαν από την ΝΕΛ...._


η δεύτερη πια ήταν? του Μυτιλήνη έτσι ?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erenShip

> η δεύτερη πια ήταν? του Μυτιλήνη έτσι ??


εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι του Θεόφιλου... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν βρώ το χρόνο θα σας βάλω βιντεάκι με σφύριγμα τρελό απο την Σαπφαρα

----------


## esperos

> εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι του Θεόφιλου...


Η  δεύτερη  ήταν  του  ΑΡΙΩΝΑ  και  αυτή  Made  in  Great  Britain! :Wink:

----------


## erenShip

> Η  δεύτερη  ήταν  του  ΑΡΙΩΝΑ  και  αυτή  Made  in  Great  Britain!


και όμως είναι του Θεόφιλου! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Σωστή η Ειρήνη είναι του Θεόφιλου φυσικά!!!! :Razz:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

..............καλησπερα μανο......
μου επιτρεπεις να πω οτι μετα τη σαπφαρα τη καλυτερη τζιμινιερα ειχε το ομηρος..........

----------


## opelmanos

> ..............καλησπερα μανο......
> μου επιτρεπεις να πω οτι μετα τη σαπφαρα τη καλυτερη τζιμινιερα ειχε το ομηρος..........


Δεκτά όλα τα γούστα και οι απόψεις !! :Wink:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

..........to μονο πραγμα που ειμαι 1000/100 σιγουρος για το θεοφιλος ειναι η αψογη και πραγματικη πλευση στο καιρο αλλα επισης η αριστη κατασταση των υφαλων του,,,,,,,,,,,,,,(το κουτι αν δεν ειχε θα ηταν και πολυ πιο ομορφο)

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

..η πιο ναυτικη..η πιο ομορφη....η πιο ηχητικη τζιμινιερα της ναυτιλιας...................δε μπορειται να φανταστειτε οταν εβαζαν μπροστα τις μηχανες πως εκαναν οι εξαγωγες..........μια μελωδια...ενα ποιημα

----------


## Karolos

> ..η πιο ναυτικη..η πιο ομορφη....η πιο ηχητικη τζιμινιερα της ναυτιλιας...................δε μπορειται να φανταστειτε οταν εβαζαν μπροστα τις μηχανες πως εκαναν οι εξαγωγες..........μια μελωδια...ενα ποιημα


_Εάν είχες ακούσει του ΚΑΝΑΡΗ θα έλεγες άλλα τώρα.MVC-018S.jpgΣε αυτόν αναφέρομαι._

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

.......σε πιστευω.........δεν το εχω ακουσει...........

----------


## erenShip

δεν ξέρω για τον ήχο της τσιμινιέρας...αλλά η πλώρη ....ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΗ!!! :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτό για τον Δημήτρη (Α/Β ENG)
sappha.mp3

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

...τα λογια ειναι περριτα.........................................αρ  ε ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ που εισαι;;;ευχαριστω ΝΙΚΟΝΑΣΙΑ.........

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα ειναι!Τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## tahitioforos

10+++++ και απο εμενα αυτα ειναι σαπφαρα εισαι στης καρδιες ολων των μυτιληνιων και μι

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

πρεπει να συμπληρωσω οτι το σαπφω αγαπηθηκε απο τον απλο μυτιληνιο και μη αλλα..και απο το δ. συμβουλιο της ΝΕΛ (1972....1990) που το εφερε και το εκανε με αγαπη το καλυτερο ποσταλι....*και οχι απο το δ.σ....των τελευταιων ετων..........*
η σαπφαρα εδωσε πολλα χρηματα στη ΝΕΛ......η ΝΕΛ τι εδωσε στο σαπφω;;;;
απλα τη διαδρομη στην Ινδια μεσω της Τανζανιας......

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

......μεσα απο τη σελιδα της γλυκια μας σαπφαρας σας ευχομαι παιδια ..καλη ανασταση....καλο πασχα...καλα ταξιδια να εχουμε και του χρονου με υγεια....Δημητρης

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 3/2002

Ως Σαντορίνη 3 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση ...

Santorini 3.jpg

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

h glukia mas sapphara

----------


## Amorgos66

> Από το Ferries 3/2002
> 
> Ως Σαντορίνη 3 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση ...
> 
> Santorini 3.jpg


 ...αισθανομαι ...κάπως...βλέπονας το ΄κόκκινο καρώ ¨ στην τσιμινιερα...

...η τύχη με εφερε να εχω δουλεψει και στο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ (Ι) ...,και στο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΙ 3(ως Σαπφω...)....
Τα πλοια φευγουν...οι αναμνησεις μένουν....

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

kalhmera....se parakalw pes mas pws htan to sappho tote poy taxideyes......htan parathmeno??

----------


## Amorgos66

> kalhmera....se parakalw pes mas pws htan to sappho tote poy taxideyes......htan parathmeno??


Τότε  ήταν η αργοκινητη ναυαρχιδα....!!!
...καποια στιγμη,οταν βρω το χρονο, θα μπω ...γερα στο θέμα!!!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

..καλησπερα παιδια.....ενα καλοκαιρι αν δεν κανω λαθος 1993 και συγκεκριμενα κοντα στις 15 αθγουστου η σαπφαρα εχει δρομολογιο απο πειραια για χιο-μυτιληνη-λημνο -θεσσαλονικη.αναχωρηση 17:00 απο πειραια,θεση ακτη τζελεπη(αναποοδα-εκει που το εφεραν τα ρυμουλκα μερτα τη φωτια).....
η σαπφαρα λοιπον εφευγε(πατημενη απο φορτιο-ιχ-επιβατες) μαζι με γκολτεν βεργινα,απολλων εξπρες,το παλιο δημητρα του αγουδημου (ναις εξπρες μετα),ροδος και κιμολος...
πρωτο φευγει το γκολτεν βεργινα μετα ο απολλωνας μετα η θεα σαπφαρα και μετα τα υπολοιπα.....
μεχρι τισ φλεβες τα δυο πρωτα τα ειχαμε περασει. (το επι της εκατο φορτιο ηταν 80%)......σιγα σιγα πλησιαζε το δημητρα....οχι ομως για πολυ, τα wartsilakia εδειξαν τη χαρη τους......
μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι παρολο που ηταν γεματο απο ιχ-φορτηγα κοκ ειχε αναπτυση ταχυτητα κοντα στα 20.6-20.8 μιλια/ωρα και στο 90%.......και επισης ολα καπνιζαν..η σαπφαρα οπως παντα εν πλω τιποτα.....

----------


## opelmanos

> και επισης ολα καπνιζαν..η σαπφαρα οπως παντα εν πλω τιποτα.....


Όντως ήταν διαμάντια οι μηχανές του και ήταν από τα ποιό οικολογικά πλοία στον Πειραιά  και άκρως φιλικό πρός το περιβάλλον.Πάντως θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να το έβλεπα να βγάζει μαύρο σύννεφο και να σκοτείνιαζε το λιμάνι :Cool: .¶λλωστε στα καράβια μόνο πάει το κάπνισμα και όχι στους ανθρώπους!

----------


## erenShip

> Όντως ήταν διαμάντια οι μηχανές του και ήταν από τα ποιό οικολογικά πλοία στον Πειραιά  και άκρως φιλικό πρός το περιβάλλον.Πάντως θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να το έβλεπα να βγάζει μαύρο σύννεφο και να σκοτείνιαζε το λιμάνι.¶λλωστε στα καράβια μόνο πάει το κάπνισμα και όχι στους ανθρώπους!


συγνώμη μάνο...μην κλέβεισ τώρα στοιχεία του ρομίλντα... :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σαπφω*..._το Αρχοντοβαπορο στο μεγαλο λιμανι_. 

_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
SHIP1_3022.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce, Apostolos,Nikosnasia,gtogias,despo._

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

εχουν παρει μπροστα τα wartsilakia.......τα κουκλακια.....
η θεικη εξαερωση.....αλλα πολυ περισσοτερο η ατελειωτη εκκινηση που σε επιανε ταχυπαλμια...
ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ΖΕΙΣ

----------


## Tasos@@@

_το Αρχοντοβαπορο στο μεγαλο λιμανι_.

 Τα ειπες ολα Γιωργο!!!Και φυσικα η φωτογραφια διαμαντι οπως παντα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## gasim

Στο deck του Σαπφώ, καλοκαίρι του 1996. 

FB Sappho 3.jpg

----------


## gasim

και δύο λεπτομέρειες...
FB Mytilini 3.jpg
FB Mytilini 4.jpg

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Στο deck του Σαπφώ, καλοκαίρι του 1996. 
> 
> FB Sappho 3.jpg


 O ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΧΟΝΔΡΟΓΙΑΝΟΓΛΟΥ

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

nai....o kapta giorgos.....kalos anthropos ...provato....agios

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> nai....o kapta giorgos.....kalos anthropos ...provato....agios


ΜΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΕΙΧΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ-ΜΗΧΑΝΗ-ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ-ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ -ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ .

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

αυτο φανηκε στη φωτια το 1999.....οπου δεν ανοιξε μυτη.....
τελικα ηταν και το καλυτερο πλοιο στην ιστορια της ΝΕΛ....δεν ειναι ρατσιστικο προς τα αλλα πλοια αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.....ηταν ενα πληρωμα δεμενο μεταξυ τους......
παντως αυτο που μας κρατα ακομη στη μνημη τη σαπφαρα μας ειναι και το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ....σας ευχαριστουμε ολους παιδια

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> αυτο φανηκε στη φωτια το 1999.....οπου δεν ανοιξε μυτη.....
> τελικα ηταν και το καλυτερο πλοιο στην ιστορια της ΝΕΛ....δεν ειναι ρατσιστικο προς τα αλλα πλοια αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.....ηταν ενα πληρωμα δεμενο μεταξυ τους......
> παντως αυτο που μας κρατα ακομη στη μνημη τη σαπφαρα μας ειναι και το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ....σας ευχαριστουμε ολους παιδια


ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΩΣ ΛΑΤΡΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ [ΣΑΠΦΩ]ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Στελαρα...να πουμε ομως και τα αλλα στοιχεια του πλοιου....
οτι δλδ τα τελευταια χρονια η ΝΕΛ το ειχε ψιλο-παρατησει και απο μονο του το πληρωμα εκανε οτι μπορουσε.....
να πουμε τη τελευταια μερα στη μυτιληνη οταν εφευγε και σγυριζε για μια ωρα κοντα...ειχε ερθει ολη η μυτιληνη κατω και εκλαιγε.....ετυχε να ημουν κ γω......
παιδια δε μπορειται να φανταστειται...και σασ ευχομαι να μην το ζησετε ποτε....
τελικα η σαπφαρα ηταν και παραμενει ενα θρυλος στο αιγαιο....αραγε η επομενη αγορα της ΝΕΛ θα εχει το ονομα ΣΑΠΦΩ;;;

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Στελαρα...να πουμε ομως και τα αλλα στοιχεια του πλοιου....
> οτι δλδ τα τελευταια χρονια η ΝΕΛ το ειχε ψιλο-παρατησει και απο μονο του το πληρωμα εκανε οτι μπορουσε.....
> να πουμε τη τελευταια μερα στη μυτιληνη οταν εφευγε και σγυριζε για μια ωρα κοντα...ειχε ερθει ολη η μυτιληνη κατω και εκλαιγε.....ετυχε να ημουν κ γω......
> παιδια δε μπορειται να φανταστειται...και σασ ευχομαι να μην το ζησετε ποτε....
> τελικα η σαπφαρα ηταν και παραμενει ενα θρυλος στο αιγαιο....αραγε η επομενη αγορα της ΝΕΛ θα εχει το ονομα ΣΑΠΦΩ;;;


OXIΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΕ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΕΤΕ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΙΩΤΗ

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

εννοω απο την αποψη της τιμης και της αναγνωρισης ....δεδομενου οτι το ΣΑΠΦΩ εδωσε σαρκα και οστα στη ΝΕΛ........απο αυτη την σκοπια το λεω..αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δε μπορει κανενα πλοιο να παρει την αξια και τη θεση στη καρδια μας οπως η ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ μας...
αν υπαρχουν βιντεο απο την τελευταια μερα θα ηταν καλο να τα δουμε...εγω τοτε δεν ειχα....

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΘΥΜΗΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ.ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 18 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1995.
Pict1995009.jpg

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

τελικα δε βλεπω να κοιμαμαι σημερα....αξιζει το κοπο....
στειλτε παιδια οτι εχετε....σασ παρακαλω....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O χρηστης gasim εχει απιστευτα πραγματα που πολυ λιγοι τα εχουν.Εκτος απο καταπληκτηκες φωτο εχει και φωτο απο λεπτομεριες και μας μεταφερει και την ζωη απο το πλοιο.
Θυμηθηκα και μια ωραια ιστορια.Πασχα 1996 αρχιζουν οι επιστροφες.Ειμαι λιγο πριν αρχισει η φορτωση με καμια 10-12 ατομα ακομα και πιανει καλη βροχη.Να κρυφτουμε δεν εχει και ο ναυτης βγαζει το σκοινακι για να προστετευτουμε στο γκαραζ και μεγαλη καλοσυνη του.Ομως λιγο μετα κατεβηκε ο κυριος υπαρχος και τον αρχισε στα μπινελικια για αυτην την κακουργηματικη πραξη.Τι να πει κανεις.....

----------


## gasim

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ.  Καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι το συναισθηματισμό που βγάζει αυτό το καράβι.  Εγώ τι να πω?  Που παιδάκι το θυμάμαι το '74, που κάθε καλοκαίρι ήταν εξίσωση:  Καλοκαίρι = Χωριό = Μυτιλήνη = Σαπφώ.

Μετά μεγαλώσαμε, άρχισαν οι 'επιλογές', κάπου βαρεθήκαμε τα 16ωρα, κάπου ο χρόνος μας πιέζει, διαλέξαμε το αεροπλάνο.  

Η φωτό (όπως και οι προηγούμενες) είναι από το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι με τη Βασιλομήτωρα.  Κρίμα που δεν έβγαλα πιο πολλές, τα πολλά ταξίδια τα έκανα πολύ πιτσιρίκος για να έχω σοβαρή μηχανή, αλλά και τότε (1996) δεν είχαμε τις ψηφιακές, όπου το κλικ πάει πολυβόλο.  Τότε είχαμε 12, 24, άντε 36ρι φιλμ, και κάθε κλικ ήταν και τάληρο, και έπρεπε να το ζυγίσουμε πολύ.
Έτσι, για το καλό, ας δούμε λίγο τη γέφυρα...
FB Mytilini 13.jpg

Αν κάτι θα ήθελα ήταν ο Θυρεός.  Νομίζω ήταν στην πλώρη μέχρι και το τέλος.  Σίγουρα τον έχω δεί (έγραφε Spero-Hull), 1966.  Ένας άλλος λόγος ακόμα, μιας και είμαι ...συνομήλικος με το πλοίο.

----------


## gasim

Ο ύπαρχος στη ράμπα.  Έτοιμοι να αναχωρήσουμε από τη Χίο, ο 'Μιχαλάκης' έχει κατέβει...

FB Mytilini 12.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καπτά Μιχάλης, Καπτα Γιώργης και ο Μάινας...
Μορφες...

----------


## Ellinis

Mόλις ανέβηκε στο shipsnostalgia *εδώ* μια απίθανη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως SPERO. Oι λάτρες του ας πάρουν κάνα αντυπερτασικό πριν τη δούνε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικη φωτο του βρετανικου σκαριου.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλημέρα !


¶μα προσέξετε καλά την φωτογραφία το πλοίο ρυμουλκείται !

Έχει δώσει 2 κάβους πλώρα !

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σε μία αναζήτηση που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο για το Νησί της Λέσβου έπεσα πάνω σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία.. Που δείχνει το Σαπφώ δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης..
KARABI-MYTILENE.jpg
**Ελπίζω να μην έχει ανεβεί ξανά..*
*Πηγή*

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

NASAI PANTA KALA.....KAI PANTA FWTO NA MAS DEIXNEI,,,,

*
*

----------


## erenShip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpUJzBxy_u0  ποιος θα ήθελε να το ξανα έβλεπε έτσι????!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpUJzBxy_u0  ποιος θα ήθελε να το ξανα έβλεπε έτσι????!!!!


ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ υποθετω..... :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία που μας πάει πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του 1974. 
Τα δραματικά γεγονότα στην Κύπρο οδηγούν στην επίταξη μιας σειράς ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων.

Το στρατιωτικό όχημα έχει ήδη φτάσει μπροστά από τον καταπέλτη του ΣΑΠΦΩ. 
Από το φακό του Χ.Προυκάκη. πηγη: flickr.com

sappho74.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία !!!!!!!!!!!! μαζί με το τζίπ του στρατού και τα κλασσικά "φουρκόνια", οι φορτηγές τρίκυκλες μοτοσυκλέτες που έγραψαν ιστορία στις μεταφορές.

----------


## Joyrider

Σεβόμενος την αγάπη που δείχνετε για το πλοίο φίλοι συμφορουμίτες, βρήκα στο youtube ένα πεντάλεπτο βίντεο, από ταινία που ήταν γυρισμένη επάνω στο βαπόρι το 1974 ! Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει και να σας ξυπνήσει μνήμες.
Αφιερωμένο σε εσάς που τόσο το αγαπήσατε.

ΥΓ. επειδή δεν διάβασα και τις 78 σελίδες του νήματος, αν έχει ξαναμπεί παρακαλώ διαγράψτε το.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkSH6...eature=related

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη φωτο φιλε ellinis που απεικονιζει την μυθικη σκαλα των στεναγμων του σαπφω που τοσο αγαπησαν τα γεροντια της χιου μυτιληνης, αλλα και ο απιθανος συρταρωτος καταπελτης που τοσο του ελειπε απο τοτε που τον ξυλωσαν.
Το βιντεακι joyrider ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## Giovanaut

ΣΑΠΦΩ, σ' ευχαριστω που μ' εκανες να λατρεψω τα βαπορια....
Ενα Καλοκαιρι με πορεια τη Μυρινα....

ΣΑΠΦΩ-ΠΛΩΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ.jpg

ΣΑΠΦΩ-ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΡΙΝΑ.png


Και η περαντζαδα ενος πραγματικου Liner...!!!

ΣΑΠΦΩ-ΠΕΡΑΝΤΖΑΔΑ.png

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιες στιγμες απο ΣΑΠΦΩ!Ενα βαπορι που εκανε ρεκορ παραμονης στα ελληνικα νερα με εναν πλοιοκτητη, 28 χρονια!

----------


## Στέφανος

εχω ξαναγράψει πώς παιδάκι 5-6 ετών, (στα 74-75 πηγαίναμε στα πάτρια), ανέβηκα την πλαινη σκάλα και "τρόμαξα" από το ύψος! Την κοιτούσα από το πλάι και είχα τέτοιο ενθουσιαμό που θυμάμαι την σκηνή σαν ναταν χθές.

θα σας "Εκδικηθώ"... βλέπω Μύρινα και θυμήθηκα κάτι ... πάω σε φίλο να σκανάρω σλάιντ [όχι για την Σαπφώ] ... ελπίζω να το έχω σήμερα .....

----------


## lissos

Σαπφώ. Κάπου το '99, στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Η ! ! !:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Επιβλητικη φωτογραφια του Αρχοντοβαπορου!!!

----------


## Apostolos

> Σαπφώ. Κάπου το '99, στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...


υπή
Χτυπάνε οι καρδιές με τις φώτο που βάζει ο φίλος μας τελευταία!!! Γιατι όμως φέρμα κάβος στην πλώρη, Υπήρχε Ρ/Κ πλώρα?

----------


## lissos

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου φίλε Απόστολε.
*26 Φλεβάρη του 1999* ήταν και σε αυτή την φωτογραφία αποκαλύπτεται αυτό που έκρυβε η προηγούμενη που είχα ανεβάσει. 
  Πίσω στην πρύμνη φαίνεται αμυδρά ένα ρυμουλκό.
  Αιτία; Η φωτιά που είχε ξεσπάσει στο μηχανοστάσιο του όμορφου αυτού πλοίου.






@είναι κρίμα να απολαμβάνω, τα αριστουργήματα των άλλων, όταν έχω και γω 2-3 μικρά και ασήμαντα λιθαράκια να προσφέρω όταν έχω χρόνο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυγε νεε μου!!!

----------


## Στέφανος

Πώς το λέει εκείνη η διαφήμιση?

πιο ωραίο βαπόρι ; ......

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!!


ΥΓ Λισσός, ευχαριστούμε για την φωτό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO 1997 το τελευταιο αγγλικης ναυπηγησης πλοιο στο Αιγαιο

2-2-2010 (38).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ζωντανή φωτό της αξέχαστης "βασιλομήτωρος".

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και για να κλεισω για  το 2012 ΣΑΠΦΩ απο το 1996

negative (593).jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

> .....και για να κλεισω για  το 2012 ΣΑΠΦΩ απο το 1996
> 
> negative (593).jpg


Τέλεια!!!! Καλή χρονιά, υγεία!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΣΑΠΦΩ μυτιληνη 1995

negative (577).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ΣΑΠΦΩ μυτιληνη 1995
> 
> negative (577).jpg



Παρά το όνομά του....αρσενικός Βάπορας και η φωτογραφία σου φίλε BEN το ομολογεί με τον καλύτερο τρόπο!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΣΑΠΦΩ μυτιληνη 1995
> 
> negative (577).jpg


 Η υπέροχη εγγλέζικη πλώρη της Βασιλομήτωρος!

----------


## Maiandros

Είναι πάντως άξιο απορίας το μικρό μέγεθος που είχαν τα γράμματα του ονόματός του στη πλώρη!! Θυμάμαι την δεκαετία του '70 πόσο πολύ δέσποζε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ο όγκος του και το όμορφο ψηλό φουγάρο του! Κρίμα που δεν βλέπουμε πια τέτοια καράβια....

----------


## Apostolos

Κάτι τέτοια βαπόρια δέν θέλουν μεγάλα και περίεργά γράμματα για να τα καταλάβεις! Απο μίλια μακρια έλεγες το "ΣΑΠΦΩ" Όνομα βαρύγδουπο γιατι είχε ιστορία, περιεχόμενο και ποίηση!

----------


## opelmanos

> ΣΑΠΦΩ μυτιληνη 1995
> 
> negative (577).jpg


Υπέροχη φίλε Κώστα ,,αυτή τη φωτό πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω !!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Κάτι τέτοια βαπόρια δέν θέλουν μεγάλα και περίεργά γράμματα για να τα καταλάβεις! Απο μίλια μακρια έλεγες το "ΣΑΠΦΩ" Όνομα βαρύγδουπο γιατι είχε ιστορία, περιεχόμενο και ποίηση!



Συμφωνώ φίλε με τα γραφόμενά σου αλλά κι εγώ δεν εννοούσα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει γράμματα μεγάλα όπως είχε π.χ το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ...απλά στο μέγεθος που είχε το πλοίο, αναλογούσαν μεγαλύτερα γράμματα από αυτά που είχε αλλά και το μέγεθος αυτών που είχε, του έδιναν μια διαφορετικότητα και μια δικιά του γοητεία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θεμα για εμανα δεν ειναι το μεγεθος αλλα το οτι κατω απο τα πολλααααα χερια μπογια το sappho ηταν αρχικα γραμμενο ως sapfo

----------


## Apostolos

Οσο ζώ θα σε θυμάμαι...
spero.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Απιστευτη πλωρακλα και αρχοντια.Ειναι το πλοιο απο το οποιο εχω τις πιο παλιες καραβολατρικες αναμνησεις,απο την ηλικια του νηπιαγωγειου κιολας..αρχες δεκαετιας 80!

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Κατσε, κατσε xara! Κανεις ενα μικρο λαθος! Η Spero ειχε 4 μηχανες as built!! Αλλα ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη.
> 
> 
> Το Spero παραγγελθηκε το φθινοπωρο του 1964 στα ναυπηγεια Cammell-Laird στο Birkenhead, οπου ξεκινησε η κατασκευη του, με hull number 1322. Ηταν η Αγγλικη "συνεισφορα" στην Εngland-Sweden Line. Οι αλλες 2 εταιρειες, εκτος της Ellerman-Wilson Line ηταν η Swedish Lloyd και η Svea Line με τα Saga & Svea αντιστοιχα. Η κατασκευη του κοστισε περιπου 2 εκατομμυρια Αγγλικες λιρες.
> 
> Ηταν πλοιο σχεδιασμενο, για μεταφορα container, αυτοκινητων και επιβατων. Την προωση του σκαφους, ειχαν αναλαβει 4 6κυλινδρες Mirrless-Μοnarch ALSSDMR6, με συνολικη ιπποδυναμη 10920BHP. 
> 
> Ειχε μεταφορικη ικανοτητα 408 επιβατων (119 καμπινες), 100 ΙΧ και 100 container. Ειχε 90 ατομα πληρωμα. 
> 
> ...



ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ;;;ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΝΕΡΑ;;ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ;;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι αλλα κοπηκε ενα σωληνακι πετρελαιου υψηλης πιεσης και πεταξε πετρελαιο στην μηχανη που ηταν ζεστη και πηρε φωτια,αυτα ως γνωστον γινονται ετσι ακριβως ειχε γινει και στο ροδος

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Οταν η επιθυμια του φιλου TSS APOLLON γινεται εντολη για τον BEN BRUCE εχουμε αυτη τη φωτο!new (142).jpg


Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο. Λένε ότι μέγιστη είχε 16 μίλια. αληθεύει; Για αυτό άλλαξε μηχανές;

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Οχι αλλα κοπηκε ενα σωληνακι πετρελαιου υψηλης πιεσης και πεταξε πετρελαιο στην μηχανη που ηταν ζεστη και πηρε φωτια,αυτα ως γνωστον γινονται ετσι ακριβως ειχε γινει και στο ροδος


Αν και δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά , υποθέτω πως θα έγινε. ευχαριστώ πάντως  :Pride:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Sappho λοιπον τις τελευταιες μερες του 1994 στην μυτιληνη περιμενοντας τη νεα χρονια 

NEW (298).jpg

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Sappho λοιπον τις τελευταιες μερες του 1994 στην μυτιληνη περιμενοντας τη νεα χρονια 
> 
> NEW (298).jpg


Δεν υπαρχουν λογια.ευχαριστουμε

----------


## energymc2

Kalispera se olous. Katarxas zitao signomi gia ta Greeklish kai gia tin or8ografia mou mias kai den exo to Elliniko pliktrologio kai ta Ellinika den einai i proti mou glossa.

Xairomai pou anakalypsa auto to site kai ma8aino gia ta vaporia pou me pigenane mikro me tin oikogenia A8hna - Xio ka8e kalokairi tin dekaetia 80 kai 90. Euxaristo se olous pou anevasan photos, diavasa oles tis 80+ selides tou 8ematos kai krima pou den fenontai pia orismenes palioteres photos.

Panta i mana mou agapouse to Sappho kai ekane to pan gia na taksidepsei mazi tou kai oxi me kapia alla karavia... ta sxedia ton diakopon mas ginotousan vasismenes to dromologio tou Sapphou!

Tora katalava pos den htan mono i mana mou pou eixe tetia agapi gia to sigekrimeno vapori! (O pateras mou tin ellege treli)

Tora 8a sas pw gia mia... ataksia pou ekana kata tin diarkeia enos taksidiou kapou sta teli dekaetias 80 isws kai 1990, eimai periergos ama kapio melos tou Site pou htan pliroma tote na to 8ymatai!

Hmoun sto mbrostino meros tou pliou me tous goneis mou, ston eksoteriko xoro dipla pou einai to domatio tou kapetaniou (sygnomi den ksero tin orologia). Se mia stigmi pou den me prosexan, perasa kato apo mia alisida kai mesa se enan xoro apagoreumeno, aristera kai akrivos apekso apo to domatio tou kapetaniou. Vrika ekei loipon ena megalo koumbi 8ymamai htan prasino i kokkino kai to patisa me apotelesma na sfiriksi i korna tou ploiou stin mesi tis diadromis! Amesos vgike o kapetanios kai me ediokse, oi goneis mou akoma to 8imountai to peristatiko... prepi na imoun metaksy 7 kai 9 xronon tote!

8ymizei auto tipota se kanenan?

----------


## Aquaman

Καλως ορισες στην παρεα φιλε!Χαριτωμενο το περιστατικο που περιεγραψες,παιζει να βρισκομουν και εγω τοτε μεσα ως επιβατης,τη δεκαετια του 80.Ευτυχως που δεν πατησες κατα λαθος κανενα μοχλο για τον καταπελτη μεσοπελαγα  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να είσουν πολύ παλιοπαιδάκι! Θα στο χα κόψει το δαχτυλάκι  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν χρειζοταν μα πατησεις την μπουρου για να σε διωξουν καθως η γεφυρα του σαπφω δεν ηταν η  πιο φιλοξενη........και οχι μονον.Ειναι να αναχωρησουμε απο μυτιληνη και επειδη ειναι η πρωτη επιστροφη απο πασχα του 199? (δεν λεμε) η ΝΕΛ εχει 3 πλοια στο λιμανι και διωχνει πρωτα το Σαπφω,παρολα αυτα.Οι πρωτοι επιβατες εχουν ερθει αλλα δεν εχει ξεκινησει η επιβιβαση.Αρχιζει να  βροχει καλα και ο ναυτης απο φιλοτιμο βγαζει την αλυσιδα να σταθει ο κοσμος στο γκαραζ να μην βρεχεται ,καθως στεγαστρα δεν υπηρχαν στο λιμανι.Ξαφνικα εμφανιζεται ο υπαρχος,παρα πολυ καλος κυριος , και πλακωνει στα μπινελικια ,χοντρα, τον ναυτη και τον κοσμο, ουσιαστικα ανευ λογου, και πεταει τον κοσμο εξω στην βροχη.Βεβαια αυτος ο @@@@ παρουσιαστηκε αργοτερα σε εντυπο ως ο ναυτιλος που κανει καλα την δουλεια του και τετοια, αυτα ειναι.....

----------


## energymc2

> Καλως ορισες στην παρεα φιλε!Χαριτωμενο το περιστατικο που περιεγραψες,παιζει να βρισκομουν και εγω τοτε μεσα ως επιβατης,τη δεκαετια του 80.Ευτυχως που δεν πατησες κατα λαθος κανενα μοχλο για τον καταπελτη μεσοπελαγα


S'euxaristo  :Smile:  An eixa patisi ton moxlo gia ton katapelti sigoura o Apostolos 8a mou eixe kopsei to daxtylaki!




> Πρέπει να είσουν πολύ παλιοπαιδάκι! Θα στο χα κόψει το δαχτυλάκι


Ataktos den les tipota... pou na evlepes ti ekana sto Nissos Xios kapou to 1990-1991, otan to  karavi nomizame oloi oti 8a... vouliaksei/anapodogirisei/oti parei i  fantasia tou ka8enos! Eixe polla mbofor, oloi kanan emeto, pragmatika  eperne apisteftes kliseis kai merikoi eixan foresei sosivia kai htan se  etoimotita! Ego parolo oti fovomoun, etrexa pano kato mesa ekso ton xaba  mou. I mana kai aderfi mou na kanoun sinexeia emeto, ego pantos  atsalino stomaxi eimoun ok!

Htan mia apo tis elaxisted diadromes  pou den pirame to Sappho. Eixame kai tin gata mazi mas!  8ymamai esto kai 10 xronon oti legan kapioi "kseroles" pos to Nissos Xios itan potamoploio (nai kala) kai den htan gia tetoia taksidia!

Telos panton vgika ektos 8ematos!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΣΑΠΦΩ & ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στην Μυτιληνη περιμενουν την νεα χρονια 1995

123 (21).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

> ΣΑΠΦΩ & ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στην Μυτιληνη περιμενουν την νεα χρονια 1995
> 
> 123 (21).jpg


Φοβερη φωτογραφια,ιστορικο ντοκουμεντο!Περασμενα μεγαλεια για τη ΝΕΛ..

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε που τα καράβια βγαίναν, οι ναυτικοί πληρώνονταν, οι επιβάτες εξυπηρετούνταν (και ας μην το καταλάβαιναν) και εμείς ονοιρευομασταν το μέλλον. Τώρα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τρωγανε ολοι .επιβατες ευχαριστημενοι αλλα.....ηρθε ο Σφηνιας με τα κολπα του και την πασοκαρα του σουμακη και τα <εφτιαξαν>. . τα πραγματα..

----------


## Apostolos

Επ είπαμε οχι πολιτικά κόμματα! Πολιτικός λόγος ναι, οχι κομματικοποίση

----------


## opelmanos

> Kalispera se olous. Katarxas zitao signomi gia ta Greeklish kai gia tin or8ografia mou mias kai den exo to Elliniko pliktrologio kai ta Ellinika den einai i proti mou glossa.
> 
> Xairomai pou anakalypsa auto to site kai ma8aino gia ta vaporia pou me pigenane mikro me tin oikogenia A8hna - Xio ka8e kalokairi tin dekaetia 80 kai 90. Euxaristo se olous pou anevasan photos, diavasa oles tis 80+ selides tou 8ematos kai krima pou den fenontai pia orismenes palioteres photos.
> 
> Panta i mana mou agapouse to Sappho kai ekane to pan gia na taksidepsei mazi tou kai oxi me kapia alla karavia... ta sxedia ton diakopon mas ginotousan vasismenes to dromologio tou Sapphou!
> 
> Tora katalava pos den htan mono i mana mou pou eixe tetia agapi gia to sigekrimeno vapori! (O pateras mou tin ellege treli)
> 
> Tora 8a sas pw gia mia... ataksia pou ekana kata tin diarkeia enos taksidiou kapou sta teli dekaetias 80 isws kai 1990, eimai periergos ama kapio melos tou Site pou htan pliroma tote na to 8ymatai!
> ...


Πολύ καλά έκανες αυτά μενουν για πάντα στο μυαλό μας ..τα κατορθώματα που κάναμε μικροί(γιατι δεν είναι και λίγο να βαρέσεις την κόρνα ενος πλοίου έτσι στο άσχετο και ειδικά του Σαπφώ)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιατι δεν ομιλω σωστα ας βγουν εδω οσοι δουλεψαν τοτε να πουνε τι ωραια που ηταν εκεινη την <δημιουργικη περιοδο>
Εδω δεν διστασα να γραψω στο κυτιον παραπονων ενυπογραφα οτι τα πληρωματα δουλευουν σε καθεστος ομηριας και τρομου δεν θα το πω σημερα

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτές τις εποχές ήδη πολλοί τις αναζητούν, και που είσαι ακόμη, εδώ πιά δεν ισχύει το κάθε πέρισυ και καλύτερα αλλά το κάθε πριν μια μέρα και καλύτερα.

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Γιατι δεν ομιλω σωστα ας βγουν εδω οσοι δουλεψαν τοτε να πουνε τι ωραια που ηταν εκεινη την <δημιουργικη περιοδο>
> Εδω δεν διστασα να γραψω στο κυτιον παραπονων ενυπογραφα οτι τα πληρωματα δουλευουν σε καθεστος ομηριας και τρομου δεν θα το πω σημερα


Καλησπέρα! Δηλαδή το πληρωμα στο Σαπφώ περνούσε άσχημα;Το πιο ζεστό πλοίο για μένα ήταν και είναι το Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## energymc2

> Πολύ καλά έκανες αυτά μενουν για πάντα στο μυαλό μας ..τα κατορθώματα που κάναμε μικροί(γιατι δεν είναι και λίγο να βαρέσεις την κόρνα ενος πλοίου έτσι στο άσχετο και ειδικά του Σαπφώ)


 :Cocksure: 

File opelmanos prospa8ousa na dw tis photos pou anevases ek meros tou A/B engineer alla mou vgazei "mh egkyro arxeio...." 8elw poly na tis dw, den vriskontai pia sto server?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ..καλησπερα παιδια.....ενα καλοκαιρι αν δεν κανω λαθος 1993 και συγκεκριμενα κοντα στις 15 αθγουστου η σαπφαρα εχει δρομολογιο απο πειραια για χιο-μυτιληνη-λημνο -θεσσαλονικη.αναχωρηση 17:00 απο πειραια,θεση ακτη τζελεπη(αναποοδα-εκει που το εφεραν τα ρυμουλκα μερτα τη φωτια).....
> η σαπφαρα λοιπον εφευγε(πατημενη απο φορτιο-ιχ-επιβατες) μαζι με γκολτεν βεργινα,απολλων εξπρες,το παλιο δημητρα του αγουδημου (ναις εξπρες μετα),ροδος και κιμολος...
> πρωτο φευγει το γκολτεν βεργινα μετα ο απολλωνας μετα η θεα σαπφαρα και μετα τα υπολοιπα.....
> μεχρι τισ φλεβες τα δυο πρωτα τα ειχαμε περασει. (το επι της εκατο φορτιο ηταν 80%)......σιγα σιγα πλησιαζε το δημητρα....οχι ομως για πολυ, τα wartsilakia εδειξαν τη χαρη τους......
> μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι παρολο που ηταν γεματο απο ιχ-φορτηγα κοκ ειχε αναπτυση ταχυτητα κοντα στα 20.6-20.8 μιλια/ωρα και στο 90%.......και επισης ολα καπνιζαν..η σαπφαρα οπως παντα εν πλω τιποτα.....


Απλα ξαναφερνω στην επιφανεια αυτην την περιγραφη γιατι τη θεωρω πολυ ομορφη, πιπερατη και ενδιαφερουσα. Σιγουρα οι μηχανες ηταν του κουτιου τοτε, μολις αλλαγμενες, αλλα με μολις 12080 ιππους (συμφωνα με προηγουμενα post) να πιασει τοσο δρομο ειναι πολυ μεγαλη υποθεση. Αν στο 90% πηγαινε 20.6 λογικα στο 100% θα αγγιζε τα 21.2 και ολα αυτα ενα βαπορι με τετοια πλωρακλα... Φανταστειτε θεαμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα δές το εδώ με 18...

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Καλα δές το εδώ με 18...


Αυτο το βιντεακι απο που εχει τραβηχτει? 
ποσα μιλια μεγιστη πηγαινε το Σαπφω?

----------


## Apostolos

Το χει τραβήξει φίλος πάνω στο Ναϊας Εξπρες το οποίο πηγαίνει με την μία μηχανή!

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Το χει τραβήξει φίλος πάνω στο Ναϊας Εξπρες το οποίο πηγαίνει με την μία μηχανή!


NA YΠΟΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ ΘΑ ΕΜΕΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ;;;;
ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΑΧ???
(ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Με 17-19 το Σαπφώ και με 20 το Δήμητρα στα καλά του. Θυμάμαι σε μία αναχώρηση του Σαπφώ με το Δήμητρα μας είχε πιάσει μετά τις Φλεβες

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Με 17-19 το Σαπφώ και με 20 το Δήμητρα στα καλά του. Θυμάμαι σε μία αναχώρηση του Σαπφώ με το Δήμητρα μας είχε πιάσει μετά τις Φλεβες


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Ή ΗΤΑΝ ΚΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ. 
ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο ειναι η αληθεια ωαραια πλοια και τα δυο, αλλα επειδη αλλαξε δυο μηχανες το σαπφω που ηταν 1000 αλογα πιο δυνατες δεν εγινε και πυραυλος ηταν παντα ενα βαπορι να ταξιδευει με 18 κομβους,περιπου

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Απλα ξαναφερνω στην επιφανεια αυτην την περιγραφη γιατι τη θεωρω πολυ ομορφη, πιπερατη και ενδιαφερουσα. Σιγουρα οι μηχανες ηταν του κουτιου τοτε, μολις αλλαγμενες, αλλα με μολις 12080 ιππους (συμφωνα με προηγουμενα post) να πιασει τοσο δρομο ειναι πολυ μεγαλη υποθεση. Αν στο 90% πηγαινε 20.6 λογικα στο 100% θα αγγιζε τα 21.2 και ολα αυτα ενα βαπορι με τετοια πλωρακλα... Φανταστειτε θεαμα.


ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΒΡΕΙ;;;ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ SITE ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Καλα δές το εδώ με 18...



Άμα κάνει κανείς τώρα ταξίδι το μόνο που θα μπορέσει να τραβήξει θα είναι το ''funnel'' του πλοίου που ταξιδεύει..........

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σαπφω, Αριων* και *Αλκαιος* (μαζι με το *Νησος Χιος*) ηταν τα πλοια για Χιο και Μυτιληνη στην αρχη της δεκαετιας 1980.  Εδω καταχωρηση των δρομολογιων απο την _Προοδο της Χιου_ της 4ης Ιανουαριου 1982.

19820104 Sapho Arion Alcaeos Proodos.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 1 Ιανουαρίου 1990!

005.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 1 Ιανουαρίου 1990!
> 
> 005.jpg


Η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της...η μορφή του πλοίου από αυτή την οπτική γωνία είναι ίσως η ιδανικότερη για πίνακα ζωγραφικής! Υπέροχη φωτογραφία φίλε SAPPHO!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Σαπφω_ στις 19 Μαρτιου 1975 απο την _Προοδο_ της Χιου.

19750319 Σαπφω Προοδος Χιου.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

sappho_1980.jpgΗ Βασιλομήτωρ σε μιά κάπως ασυνήθιστη θέση γι'αυτήν.

----------


## Aquaman

Ασυνηθιστη θεση και απο γωνια που δεν την βλεπουμε συχνα..ο ορισμος της ιστορικης φωτο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> sappho_1980.jpgΗ Βασιλομήτωρ σε μιά κάπως ασυνήθιστη θέση γι'αυτήν.


Ετσι ηταν πιο ομορφο απο ποτε με την μπλε ριγα τα κερνια και την πισω συρταρωτη πορτα 1978-1980

----------


## Aquaman

Συμφωνω απολυτως..κριμα που εσβησαν την ριγα.Ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι το ειχαν καταλευκο οπως επισης και γιατι ειχε τοσο μικρη γραμματοσειρα του ονοματος του στην πλωρη και την πρυμη.Τοσο μικρη που μου εφερνε στο νου την κατω κατω γραμμη με τα μικρα γραμματα που εχουν οι πλακες των οφθαλμιατρων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ασυνηθιστη θεση και απο γωνια που δεν την βλεπουμε συχνα..ο ορισμος της ιστορικης φωτο!


Δεν είχε σεκιουριτάδες τότε στα μέγαρα μόνο κανένας γέρος θυρωρός κ έκανα...την "δουλειά" μου.
Στη θέση αυτή φαίνεται ότι ήταν κατά την διάρκεια,ίσως στο τέλος,ακινησίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνω απολυτως..κριμα που εσβησαν την ριγα.Ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι το ειχαν καταλευκο οπως επισης και γιατι ειχε τοσο μικρη γραμματοσειρα του ονοματος του στην πλωρη και την πρυμη.Τοσο μικρη που μου εφερνε στο νου την κατω κατω γραμμη με τα μικρα γραμματα που εχουν οι πλακες των οφθαλμιατρων.


 Η γραμματοσειρά αυτή δεν συνηθίζεται σε ελληνικά πλοία, σε αγγλικά όμως ως προς το μέγεθος ναι , λέω μήπως ήταν ιδέα κανενός ¶γγλου κ γράφτηκε εκεί έτσι εξ αρχής Αν κ το είχα δει όταν ήλθε από Αγγλία δεν θυμάμαι πως ήταν γραμμένα όνομα / λιμένας νηολογίου.Ίσως κάποιες φωτό ή άλλοι φίλοι να μας βοηθήσουν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχα γρααψει παλαιοτερα οτι το βαπορι αρχικα το ονομα του ηταν SAPFO και αργοτερα αλλαξε σε SAPPHO.Μαλλον σωστα τα λεει τοτε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## Takerman

Θερμή παράκληση προς τον φίλο opelmanos. Επειδή οι φωτογραφίες από το μηχανοστάσιο δεν εμφανίζονται, είναι εύκολο να ξανα ανεβούν να τις δούμε κι εμείς τα νεώτερα μέλη του φόρουμ? 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## Takerman

Ψάχνοντας για το αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι, βρήκα ένα έγχρωμο βίντεο του 1972 διάρκειας 24 λεπτών. Είναι διαφημιστικό της Ellerman's Wilson τον καιρό που το βαπόρι έκανε τη γραμμή Hull - Zeebrugge. Στα πρώτα 12 λεπτά δείχνει αρκετά το πλοίο, καθώς και προς το τέλος του βίντεο.
Νοσταλγικό και συνάμα συγκινητικό για όσους το αγάπησαν.
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους. 
http://www.yfaonline.com/film/seaway-europe

ΥΓ: Στο ίδιο site έχει άλλο ένα διαφημιστικό διάρκειας περίπου 1,5 λεπτού καθώς κι ένα ακόμη διάρκειας περίπου 18 λεπτών όταν πήγαινε Hull - G&#246;teborg αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Takerman νοσταλγικό βίντεο γιά την Βασιλομήτορα που τόσα ταξίδια έχω κάνει με αυτήν!
Πάνω από όλα μου άρεσε το "μωρό" στο 10.15.
Γιά να σοβαρευτούμε τώρα κ μερικά σχόλια:
Έτος 1966 κ η επιβίβαση με τάξη, ναι ναι όπως κ στα ελληνικά λιμάνια σήμερα...
Στην επιβίβαση στο Ζeebrugge είδα ότι γινόταν με σκάλα πλώρα αριστερά στην Α' Θέση,ίσως άλλού δεξιά.
Πολύ σωστά η σημαία εν πλω στο άλμπουρο,πρυμιό αν υπάρχουν δύο,όπως εδώ.Τώρα όλα έχουν χαλαρώσει κ εκτός από πολεμικά μόνο σε κανένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο το βλέπουμε να γίνεται έτσι.
Τέλος,οι μηχανές Mirless με τα προβλήματά τους...

----------


## Takerman

Θα μοιραστώ μια κρυφή σκέψη ή μάλλον καλλίτερα όνειρο μπορώ να πω. Είμαι 50 χρονών αλλά είναι στιγμές που ονειρεύομαι σαν παιδί. Άλλωστε τα όνειρα είναι τζάμπα και είναι και το αλατοπίπερο της ζωής. Αν ποτέ μου τύχαιναν πολλά λεφτά, λέμε τώρα, αεροπλάνο για Αγγλία και συγκεκριμένα εδώ: http://www.clbh.co.uk/. Τα σχέδια τα έχουν. "Κύριοι αυτό να μου ναυπηγήσετε σε μια σύγχρονη μηχανολογικά έκδοση". Άντε θα έπαιρνα μαζί ένα καπετάνιο κι ένα μηχανικό από το nautilia γιατί είμαι ανίδεος από τεχνικά. 
Dream on.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα μοιραστώ μια κρυφή σκέψη ή μάλλον καλλίτερα όνειρο μπορώ να πω. Είμαι 50 χρονών αλλά είναι στιγμές που ονειρεύομαι σαν παιδί. Άλλωστε τα όνειρα είναι τζάμπα και είναι και το αλατοπίπερο της ζωής. Αν ποτέ μου τύχαιναν πολλά λεφτά, λέμε τώρα, αεροπλάνο για Αγγλία και συγκεκριμένα εδώ: http://www.clbh.co.uk/. Τα σχέδια τα έχουν. "Κύριοι αυτό να μου ναυπηγήσετε σε μια σύγχρονη μηχανολογικά έκδοση". Άντε θα έπαιρνα μαζί ένα καπετάνιο κι ένα μηχανικό από το nautilia γιατί είμαι ανίδεος από τεχνικά. 
> Dream on.....


Όλοι μας ονειρευόμαστε! Και αυτό το συντηρητικό εγγλέζικο σουλούπι μόνο στα όνειρα θα μπορούσε να ξαναφτιαχτεί.Έχει αλλάξει κ η ναυπηγική βλέπεις :Fat: .

----------


## energymc2

> Θερμή παράκληση προς τον φίλο opelmanos. Επειδή οι φωτογραφίες από το μηχανοστάσιο δεν εμφανίζονται, είναι εύκολο να ξανα ανεβούν να τις δούμε κι εμείς τα νεώτερα μέλη του φόρουμ? 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...




Και 'γω θα θελα να τις δώ! 

Ευχαριστώ και εσένα για το διαφημιστικό video, τι ωράια που φορτώναν το πλοίο οι Αγγλοι πρίν από 40 χρόνια, εμείς ακόμα να μάθουμε...!

Εν το μεταξύ εάν χρειάζεται κανείς κάποιο γραφείο πουλιέται ένα του Σαπφώ εδώ! http://www.midshipcentury.com/#!sper...ers-desk/c16bs

----------


## Takerman

> Εν το μεταξύ εάν χρειάζεται κανείς κάποιο γραφείο πουλιέται ένα του Σαπφώ εδώ! http://www.midshipcentury.com/#!sper...ers-desk/c16bs


Το γραφείο αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει πουληθεί. Είναι παλιά η αγγελία.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Ψάχνοντας για το αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι, βρήκα ένα έγχρωμο βίντεο του 1972 διάρκειας 24 λεπτών. Είναι διαφημιστικό της Ellerman's Wilson τον καιρό που το βαπόρι έκανε τη γραμμή Hull - Zeebrugge. Στα πρώτα 12 λεπτά δείχνει αρκετά το πλοίο, καθώς και προς το τέλος του βίντεο.
> Νοσταλγικό και συνάμα συγκινητικό για όσους το αγάπησαν.
> Αφιερωμένο σε όλους. 
> http://www.yfaonline.com/film/seaway-europe
> 
> ΥΓ: Στο ίδιο site έχει άλλο ένα διαφημιστικό διάρκειας περίπου 1,5 λεπτού καθώς κι ένα ακόμη διάρκειας περίπου 18 λεπτών όταν πήγαινε Hull - G&#246;teborg αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ανοίγει.


Έξοχο ντοκιμαντέρ για ένα πλοίο που κάποιοι δεν γνωρίσαμε. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η σπειροειδής ράμπα, σα δρόμος, από την οποία και εισέρχονται τα αυτοκίνητα πολιτισμένα στο πλοίο, όπως και η φυσούνα εισόδου των επιβατών, την οποία εδώ ούτε καν στο νέο αεροδρόμιό μας δεν έχουμε εξασφαλίσει, σαράντα χρόνια μετά, εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, με αποτέλεσμα να μπαίνουμε ακόμα σε ...λεωφορεία!     
Κατά τα λοιπά, το φιλμ είναι όλα τα λεφτά στο 8':20", όπου δείχνει  επιβάτες κάποιας ηλικίας να χορεύουν αστεία, φορώντας κάτι καπελάκια, αστεία και αυτά!!!

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

....και , εν προκειμένω, το Spero λειτουργούσε ουσιαστικά ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο.  Πήγαινε τους επιβάτες από το Hull της Αγγλίας στο Zeebrugge του Βελγίου, προκειμένοu να περιπλανηθούν λίγο εκεί, να φθάσουν στην Ολλανδία με πούλμαν, και μετά, πάλι μέσω Zeebrugge, να πάρουν το δρόμο της επιστροφής. Υποθέτω, βέβαια, θα έκοβαν και εισιτήρια one way...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kατ'αρχήν Χριστός Ανέστη κ Χρόνια Πολλά.
Φίλε Dream Star Glaros  γιά τις υποδομές στα λιμάνια τα έχω ξαναγράψει κ εδώ κ στο γνωστό περιοδικό παλιότερα.
Τουλάχιστον στα βασικά λιμάνια οπωσδήποτε τα πλοία πρέπει να πρυμνοπλαγιοδετούν κ οι επιβάτες να αποεπιβιβάζονται με φυσούνες από επιβατικούς σταθμούς που θα είναι παράλληλα με τον ντόκο.Αντί να πηγαίνουμε μπροστά,γυρίζουμε πίσω διότι παλιά στα κρητικά έβαζαν σκάλα από το πλάι,στο δε ΑΠΤΕΡΑ υπήρχε πλαινός καταπέλτης κ μέσα κυλιόμενες.Αγοράζουν πλοία με υποδομή γιά επιβάτες από την πάντα κ είτε δεν την χρησιμοποιούν είτε την χαλάνε με την μετασκευή κ όσα είναι παραγγελία είναι φτιαγμένα έτσι ώστε να βάζουν όλα από την πρύμη.
Γιά να λέμε κ του στραβού το δίκιο κ στην Αγκώνα παρόμοιο μπάχαλο επικρατεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ....και , εν προκειμένω, το Spero λειτουργούσε ουσιαστικά ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Πήγαινε τους επιβάτες από το Hull της Αγγλίας στο Zeebrugge του Βελγίου, προκειμένοu να περιπλανηθούν λίγο εκεί, να φθάσουν στην Ολλανδία με πούλμαν, και μετά, πάλι μέσω Zeebrugge, να πάρουν το δρόμο της επιστροφής. Υποθέτω, βέβαια, θα έκοβαν και εισιτήρια one way...


Αυτό, υπό τύπο φτηνής κρουαζιέρας γινόταν κ κάπου-κάπου γίνεται κ εδώ.

----------


## proussos

SAPPHO0001.jpg

*ΣΑΠΦΩ στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης !
Σεπτέμβριος 1995...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχουν ολα τα καρε της μανουβρας

----------


## proussos

> Μοναδικη φωτο!Αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχουν ολα τα καρε της μανουβρας


*Σωστά θυμάσαι...*

sap0001.jpg

*Θα προτιμούσα μια εν πλώ για Πειραιά...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιμαι πληρως ικανοποιοημενος!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 despo  ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpgΑπο μια ευχετήρια κάρτα που βρήκα, οπου ο κόσμος περιμένει να το υποδεχθεί στην πρώτη του άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Συλλεκτικοτατη καρτα!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε despo!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Με 6 σωσιβιες λεμβους χωρις την τριηρη στο φουγαρο με το oνομα γραμμενο sapfo, σημαιοστολισμενο και κοσμο ψιλοεπισημο στο λμανι.Λετε να ειναι απο το πρωτο ταξιδι του?Παντως ειχα ακουσει, απο πολυ καλη(ες) πηγη ,οτι ο πρωτος πλοιαρχος ηταν ποντοπορος και δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με μανουβρα.Με αποτελεσμα στην Μυτιληνη να δεσει με την δευτερη φορα και για να δικαιολογηθει ο ανθρωπος  ειπε οτι εκανε μια περιστροφη πριν δεσει για να το καμαρωσει ο κοσμος

----------


## Takerman

Ερώτηση εγκυκλοπαιδικού ενδιαφέροντος αν γνωρίζει κάποιος. Όταν πούλησε το βαπόρι η ΝΕΛ, ο Καρράς ήταν αυτός που είχε συλληφθεί για αρχαιοκαπηλία?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO το 1999 στον Πειραια

new (980).jpg

----------


## nerohitis

ενδιαφέρον έχει μέχρι το 1:45. Το βίντεο προφανώς δεν είναι δικό μου. αφιερωμένο στο φίλο sappho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pzfetNs4iY

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο και ενδιαφερον το βιντεο η μουσικη ομως ειναι λες και ειμαστε στο αιβαλι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> SAPPHO το 1999 στον Πειραια
> 
> new (980).jpg


 Eδώ φαίνεται όλη η μεγαλοπρέπεια του εγγλέζικου σκαριού. Παρόμοια πόζα αλλά στη Χίο είχα στείλει το μακρυνό 1980 κ δημοσιεύτηκε στο Ships Monthly, περιοδικό στο οποίο οι λίγοι συνειδητοποιημένοι καραβολάτρες βρίσκαμε τότε παρηγοριά :Tears Of Joy: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To vasco da gama σε μια φωτο Navi e Armatori.Το κρενι που εχει στην πλωρη προερχεται απο το Σαπφω.Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει?

Vasco_da_Gama~0.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To vasco da gama σε μια φωτο Navi e Armatori.Το κρενι που εχει στην πλωρη προερχεται απο το Σαπφω.Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει?
> 
> Vasco_da_Gama~0.jpg


 Όταν ξηλώσανε τα κρένια από το ΣΑΠΦΩ (πότε ακριβώς ; )  ένα διάστημα ήταν παρατημένα στον ντόκο κ τελικά το ένα "μεταμοσχεύθηκε" στο VASCO DA GAMA. To κίτρινο κ μπλε στο φουγάρο παραπέμπουν στα χρώματα της οικογένειας Ποταμιάνου αφού ο πλοιοκτήτης ήταν ο Γεώργιος Π. Ποταμιάνος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαλλον καπου το 80-81 τα ξυλωσαν μαζι με τον συρτο καταπελτη της πρυμης,αυτο εγινε ταυτοχρονα ειναι σιγουρο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μαλλον καπου το 80-81 τα ξυλωσαν μαζι με τον συρτο καταπελτη της πρυμης,αυτο εγινε ταυτοχρονα ειναι σιγουρο


H μετασκευή του VDG έγινε το 1986 κ τα κρένια ήταν παρατημένα στο Πέραμα λίγο καιρό. Δεν νομίζω εκείνη του ΣΑΠΦΩ να έγινε τόσο παλιά που λες. Η άλλη που άλλαξε μηχανές κ αφήσανε πατάρι μόνο δεξιά-αριστερά στη μέση το 1991 έγινε,έτσι ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> H μετασκευή του VDG έγινε το 1986 κ τα κρένια ήταν παρατημένα στο Πέραμα λίγο καιρό. Δεν νομίζω εκείνη του ΣΑΠΦΩ να έγινε τόσο παλιά που λες. Η άλλη που άλλαξε μηχανές κ αφήσανε πατάρι μόνο δεξιά-αριστερά στη μέση το 1991 έγινε,έτσι ;


Tι να σου πω δεν ξερω ,πιστευω οτι καπου εκει εγινε και πως 83-83 και μετα δεν ειχε κρενια εκτος αν με απατα τοσο πολυ η μνημη μου.Για το αλλο που λες ειναι πραγματι το 91-92 με την αλλαγη των μηχανων.Και μια αλλη μετασκευη το 1996 που εκοψαν απο την κουζινα και εφτιαξαν αριστερα σαλονι με αεροπορικου τυπου αλλαξαν χαλια που ηταν απο την εποχη της αγγλιας και τα πλαινα παταρια εγιναν <προσθαφαιρουμενα>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μαλλον καπου το 80-81 τα ξυλωσαν μαζι με τον συρτο καταπελτη της πρυμης,αυτο εγινε ταυτοχρονα ειναι σιγουρο


Πτυσσόμενη πόρτα ήταν κ όταν το έφεραν προστέθηκε από μέσα ο καταπέλτης κ η σκάλα επιβατών. Αυτή η πόρτα αφαιρέθηκε όπως κ στο ΚΝΩΣΟΣ διότι τα υδραυλικά ήταν προβληματικά.

----------


## Takerman

spero soudia2.jpgspero souidia.jpg

Ως SPERO στο Γκέτεμποργκ. Οι φωτό είναι από site σωματείου Σουηδών λιμενεργατών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> spero soudia2.jpgspero souidia.jpg
> 
> Ως SPERO στο Γκέτεμποργκ. Οι φωτό είναι από site σωματείου Σουηδών λιμενεργατών.


Στην 1η βλέπουμε τον πολιτισμένο τρόπο φόρτωσης όπως Ελλάδα δλδ :Uncomfortableness:  κ στην 2η το φουγάρο με το σινιάλο της Stena ανήκει δε ένα ωραίο βαπόρι (εκτός κ εάν είναι το αδελφό) το SOL OLYMPIA που κάποτε έπιανε Πειραιά.

----------


## Takerman

> Στην 1η βλέπουμε τον πολιτισμένο τρόπο φόρτωσης όπως Ελλάδα δλδ κ στην 2η το φουγάρο με το σινιάλο της Stena ανήκει δε ένα ωραίο βαπόρι (εκτός κ εάν είναι το αδελφό) το SOL OLYMPIA που κάποτε έπιανε Πειραιά.


Επειδή οι γνώσεις μου είναι λιγοστές, είχε η Stena πλοίο Germanica?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδή οι γνώσεις μου είναι λιγοστές, είχε η Stena πλοίο Germanica?


Όχι μόνο ένα αλλά αυτό ήταν το αδελφό.

----------


## Takerman

Το Stena Germanica είναι τελικά Βίκτωρα.
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/StenaGermanica.html

----------


## Takerman

Μια όμορφη εικόνα στο link από κάτω.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3969220...in/photostream

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SAPPHO a.jpgSAPPHO b.jpgSAPPHO c.jpg
Χίος, κατάπλους κ απόπλους του πλοίου. Την Νο2 την είχα στείλει κ δημοσιεύτηκε στο έγκριτο Ships Monthly το 1980.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτες φωτο φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ! Το Σαπφω σε αυτη την μορφη ηταν πανεμορφο με την μπλε ριγα και τα κρενια που γεμιζαν το 47 μετρων καμπουνι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αρχοντοβαπορο!!! Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες!!!  _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιστεύω να αρέσουν στον GIANNHSMANTZOURIS που έχει αναμνήσεις από το πλοίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο GIANNISMANDJOURIS εχει γραψει ιστορια στο Σαπφω απο οτι μου ειχε πει

----------


## Takerman

Πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι του 1975. Ασφυκτικά γεμάτο θυμάμαι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 1975 εδενε στη γωνια στα λεμοναδικα ,εκει που δενει πια το HS4, και οι επιβατες ανεβαιναν απο σκαλα του ΟΛΠ την πλαινη παραλληλογραμη πορτα στο πανω γκαραζ και με μια σκαλα εβγαιναν στη ρεσεψιον

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το 1975 εδενε στη γωνια στα λεμοναδικα ,εκει που δενει πια το HS4, και οι επιβατες ανεβαιναν απο σκαλα του ΟΛΠ την πλαινη παραλληλογραμη πορτα στο πανω γκαραζ και με μια σκαλα εβγαιναν στη ρεσεψιον


Σωστά, έτσι κ στην Χίο. Αυτό το μπαρκαρίζο ήταν γιά τα ΙΧ σαν αγγλικό που τότε δεν υπήρχε ράμπα γιά το πάνω γκαράζ.
Δυστυχώς κ το έχω ξαναπεί στο θέμα αποεπιβίβασης έχουμε πάει πίσω αντί μπρος. Σκάλα από την πάντα έμπαινε κ στα περισσότερα κρητικά ενώ πλαϊνός καταπέλτης κ εν συνεχεία κυλιόμενες υπήρχαν στο ΚΥΔΩΝ κ το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## Takerman

Ας το ξαναθυμηθούμε να ποζάρει το 1995.

sappho 1995.jpg sappho2 1995.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....Το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΠΦΩ το 1996 μολις εχει βγει απο την μεγαλη ανακατασκευη του 1996 (σαλονια ,πουλμαν εξτρα, χαλια.παταρια γκαραζ) μαλιστα εκεινη την μερα με τον TSS APOLLON ειχαμε παρει σουβενιρ ενα τεραστιο κοματι λαδομπογια,απο τα πολλα που ειχε πανω

negative (589).jpg

----------


## Takerman

Ζουμάρισα τη φωτό σου και φαίνονται τα ξύλινα παράθυρα που έπιαναν με το μάνταλο από την οροφή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ζουμάρισα τη φωτό σου και φαίνονται τα ξύλινα παράθυρα που έπιαναν με το μάνταλο από την οροφή.



Τα ανοιγοκλειομενα παραθυρα που ανεφαιρε ο Takerman απο μεσα.Η φωτο κοιτα πλωρα και ειναι του 1996 και δεν υπαρχει πλεον το ωραιο ψαθινο χαλι που διετρεχε τον διαδρομο


film nel (15).jpg

----------


## Takerman

Από τα ωραία μέρη του πλοίου όταν ήθελες να είσαι έξω με φουρτούνα και δεν ήθελες να γίνεσαι μούσκεμα.

----------


## nikosnasia

> SAPPHO a.jpgSAPPHO b.jpgSAPPHO c.jpg
> Χίος, κατάπλους κ απόπλους του πλοίου. Την Νο2 την είχα στείλει κ δημοσιεύτηκε στο έγκριτο Ships Monthly το 1980.


Υποκλίνομαι και προσκυνώ

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να ήταν λιγότερο απο 140 μέτρα, να είχε 18 κόμβους ταχύτητα, να μην είχε τρομερή πολυτέλεια αλλα τέτοια αίσθηση ταξιδιού δέν μπορεί να την πιάσει κανένα τωρινό καράβι. Αυτοί οι Εγγλέζοι φτιάξαν βαπόρι για 100 χρόνια... Πραγματικά σήμερα θα ήθελα να έβλεπα ένα ομοιο με λίγες βελτιώσεις...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για το θεμα της πολυτελειας πιστευω οτι οπου ηταν απειραχτο απο την Αγγλια ενοιωθες κατι απο british empire αλλα στην εκ μετασκευης τριτη θεση πισω ηταν πραγματικα χαλια

----------


## Takerman

> Μπορεί να ήταν λιγότερο απο 140 μέτρα, να είχε 18 κόμβους ταχύτητα, να μην είχε τρομερή πολυτέλεια αλλα τέτοια αίσθηση ταξιδιού δέν μπορεί να την πιάσει κανένα τωρινό καράβι. Αυτοί οι Εγγλέζοι φτιάξαν βαπόρι για 100 χρόνια... Πραγματικά σήμερα θα ήθελα να έβλεπα ένα ομοιο με λίγες βελτιώσεις...


Πλοίο που δέθηκε μαζί του πολύς κόσμος μιας και ήταν στη γραμμή σχεδόν 30 χρόνια. Η πλώρη του ήταν σαν να έλεγε "θάλασσα έρχομαι να σε δαμάσω". 

ΥΓ: Απόστολε κάναμε την ίδια σκέψη....  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...orini-3/page86

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υποκλίνομαι και προσκυνώ


OK ρίξε κανένα AΡΙΩΝ κ...καθάρισες! :Fat: 





> Για το θεμα της πολυτελειας πιστευω οτι οπου ηταν απειραχτο απο την Αγγλια ενοιωθες κατι απο british empire αλλα στην εκ μετασκευης τριτη θεση πισω ηταν πραγματικα χαλια


Χάλια ήταν κ οι καμπίνες κάτω που έγιναν εδώ στην μετασκευή.





> Ζουμάρισα τη φωτό σου και φαίνονται τα ξύλινα παράθυρα που έπιαναν με το μάνταλο από την οροφή.


 Αυτού του είδους παράθυρα δεν ήταν κάτι το ασυνήθιστο παλιά.





> και τα κρενια που γεμιζαν το 47 μετρων καμπουνι


Φίλε Ben Bruce,όλο αυτό με τα κρένια συν το ρεμέντζο της πλώρης δεν λέγεται καμπούνι.Έτσι λέγεται το πρόστεγο (forecastle) που τώρα αν δεν έχει εξαφανιστεί, σπανίζει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SAPPHO & AMBASADOR.jpgAπόπλους της Βασιλομήτορος από την Χίο κ αριστερά το ΑΜΒΑSADOR.
Γιά τους φίλους nikosnassia,takerman,thanos75 κ όχι μόνο! :Fat:

----------


## dimitris!

Είναι η εντύπωση μου ή εδενε μπροστα στο τελωνείο? Εδεναν και εκει?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι η εντύπωση μου ή εδενε μπροστα στο τελωνείο? Εδεναν και εκει?


Τα πρώτα 1-2 ( ; ) χρόνια πρυμνοδετούσε κάπου 50 μ. αριστερά από εκεί που βλέπουμε. Η φωτό είναι το 1978-79 οπότε όλα πιά πρυμνοπλαγιοδετούσαν στην σημερινή θέση. Έβαζε κ σκάλα γιά τους επιβάτες πάνω στο μπαρκαρίζο.

----------


## dimitris!

Μάλιστα, δεν το γνώριζα αυτό.. Παρεπιπτόντως οι  φωτογραφίες είναι απίστευτες ειδικότερα αυτή που μπαίνει στο λιμάνι!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλιστα, δεν το γνώριζα αυτό.. Παρεπιπτόντως οι φωτογραφίες είναι απίστευτες ειδικότερα αυτή που μπαίνει στο λιμάνι!


Λες εκείνη στο 888. Είχε ξετρελλάνει τους ¶γγλους όταν δημοσιεύτηκε.
Μυτιληνιός ή Χιώτης;

----------


## dimitris!

Χιώτης!!! Τόσο απο μητέρα όσο και απο πατέρα. Τα νοσταλγώ αυτά τα πλοία τα πρόλαβα μικρός μεν αλλα τα θυμαμαι ακόμα πολύ καλά..¨Εχουν συνδιαστεί με πολύ ομορφες αναμνήσεις καλοκαιρινών διακοπών!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> SAPPHO & AMBASADOR.jpgAπόπλους της Βασιλομήτορος από την Χίο κ αριστερά το ΑΜΒΑSADOR.
> Γιά τους φίλους nikosnassia,takerman,thanos75 κ όχι μόνο!


Απίθανη φίλε και μοναδική ..δεν το θυμάμαι ποτέ δεμένο με την πλώρη στραμμένη στην μπούκα του λιμανιού  συγχαρητήρια για το αρχείο σου .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απίθανη φίλε και μοναδική ..δεν το θυμάμαι ποτέ δεμένο με την πλώρη στραμμένη στην μπούκα του λιμανιού συγχαρητήρια για το αρχείο σου .


Eυχαριστώ, να'σαι  καλά.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> SAPPHO a.jpgSAPPHO b.jpgSAPPHO c.jpg
> Χίος, κατάπλους κ απόπλους του πλοίου. Την Νο2 την είχα στείλει κ δημοσιεύτηκε στο έγκριτο Ships Monthly το 1980.


αυτο το μπλε το τιρκουαζ που βάφαν την τσιμινιερα και τη διακριτικη γραμμή ήταν το παραδοσιακό χρώμα με το οποίο ξεκίνησε η εταιρεία π.χ αρίων και όμηρο που έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια εμφάνιση?

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά! Και θεωρώ πως ήταν και τα ομορφότερα χρώματα τους...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H γραμμη στις παντες μπηκε μετα τα πρωτα χρονια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αυτο το μπλε το τιρκουαζ που βάφαν την τσιμινιερα και τη διακριτικη γραμμή ήταν το παραδοσιακό χρώμα με το οποίο ξεκίνησε η εταιρεία π.χ αρίων και όμηρο που έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια εμφάνιση?


Δεν ήταν τυρκουάζ αλλά μπλε κανονικό όχι σκούρο όπως σήμερα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Βίκτωρα ωραίος ο Πειραιάς, αλλά στην Χίο οι φωτό έχουν άλλη γλύκα, πολύ όμορφες και οι 4 που έχεις ανεβάσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα ωραίος ο Πειραιάς, αλλά στην Χίο οι φωτό έχουν άλλη γλύκαπολύ, όμορφες και οι 4 που έχεις ανεβάσει.


 Ίσως παίζει ρόλο το σκηνικό του νησιού,τι να πω!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Δεν ήταν τυρκουάζ αλλά μπλε κανονικό όχι σκούρο όπως σήμερα.


Ε ότι και να ήταν χίλιες φορές πιο ωράια ήταν σίγουρα ..Πρέπει να ξαναγίνουν με αυτό το παραδοσιακό λούκ με τα πράσινα τα καταστρώματα..τόσο πολύ πια κοστίζει ? :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ε ότι και να ήταν χίλιες φορές πιο ωράια ήταν σίγουρα ..Πρέπει να ξαναγίνουν με αυτό το παραδοσιακό λούκ με τα πράσινα τα καταστρώματα..τόσο πολύ πια κοστίζει ?


 Eδώ δεν έχουν να βάλουν πετρέλαιο κ να πληρώσουν τον κόσμο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SAPPHO & AMBASADOR a.jpg Δείτε την σε σχέση με το ποστ 906. Α ρε πατρίδα! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride:

----------


## Takerman

> SAPPHO & AMBASADOR a.jpg Δείτε την σε σχέση με το ποστ 906. Α ρε πατρίδα!


4 μήνες έμειναν για το καλοκαίρι Βίκτορα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 4 μήνες έμειναν για το καλοκαίρι Βίκτορα.


Εγώ λόγω υποχρεώσεων πηγαίνω μετά τον 15αύγουστο.Έχω κουπί ακόμα... :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SAPPHO d.jpgAπό Χίο προς Μυτιλήνη. Γιά τον φίλο Τakerman.

----------


## Takerman

Ευχαριστώ Βίκτορα. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SAPPHO  & AMBASADOR b.jpgSAPPHO & AMBASADOR c.jpg
¶λλες 2 από εκείνη την συνάντηση ΣΑΠΦΩ κ AMBASADOR στην Χίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και εχει να <κουνηθει >το θεμα απο τις τελευταιες ομορφες φωτο του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ .....

SPERO

Spero_to_Zeebrugge.jpg

....απο το ships nostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Υπεροχη φωτογραφια!!!  Ηταν  Βασιλοβαπορο!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ωραία φωτογραφία του SPERO όταν δοκίμασε για λίγο την τύχη του στη γραμμή από το Hull της Αγγλίας στο Zeebrugge του Βελγίου. Αρχικά ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Hull - Gothenburg Σουηδίας αλλά δεν ήταν επιτυχημένο. Τελικά  άφησε για πάντα τη βόρεια θάλασσα για χατίρι μας.

----------


## Takerman

Το μακροβιότερο πλοίο της ΝΕΛ και για μένα το πιο αγαπημένο. Χόρτασε ψωμάκι η ΝΕΛ από αυτό. Πέρασαν 10 χρόνια από τότε που "έφυγε".

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και ομως για εμενα το 2001 ηταν η τελευταια χρονια του στη γραμμη Χιου Μυτιληνης παμε για 14 χρονια φιλε TAKERMAN και ομως.....τελευταιος πλοιαρχος ηταν ο Παπαδημητριου.Θυμαμαι σε ενα απο τα 10 τελευταια ρεμετζα του να προσαπαθει να συρταρωσει ,εκει που δενουν τα μυτιληνια και σημερα, με την πλωρη να κοιτα προς τα μεσα του λιμανιου.

----------


## tolaras

Πάμε να το απολαύσουμε και να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά... :Tears Of Joy: 

Εδώ το Σαπφώ, πρωταγωνιστεί στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ΝΕΛ σε μια ταινία... Αν προσέξετε η μπουκαπόρτα, δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα. Φαίνονται πολύ καλά το πάνω κατάστρωμα, το στεγαζώμενο :Pride:  και το σαλόνι του πλοίου...

Ξέρει κανείς ποιά είναι η ταινία???




Υ.Γ.: Δεν μου ανήκει το βίντεο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάμε να το απολαύσουμε και να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά...
> 
> Εδώ το Σαπφώ, πρωταγωνιστεί στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ΝΕΛ σε μια ταινία... Αν προσέξετε η μπουκαπόρτα, δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα. Φαίνονται πολύ καλά το πάνω κατάστρωμα, το στεγαζώμενο και το σαλόνι του πλοίου...
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς ποιά είναι η ταινία???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Δεν μου ανήκει το βίντεο...


λεσβιακός Αύγουστος...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> λεσβιακός Αύγουστος...


_  ...παραγωγης του 1974

_http://www.tainiothiki.gr/v2/filmography/view/1/1334/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....με αλλα λογια το Σαπφω ενα χρονο στη γραμμη και ηλικιας 8 ετων , νεοτατο!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> _  ...παραγωγης του 1974
> 
> _http://www.tainiothiki.gr/v2/filmography/view/1/1334/


Λαθος η ταινία που πρωταγωνιστεί το πλοίο είναι ΜΙΚΑΕΛΑ Ο ΓΛΥΚΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Λαθος η ταινία που πρωταγωνιστεί το πλοίο είναι ΜΙΚΑΕΛΑ Ο ΓΛΥΚΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟΣ


_ Να το πεις στον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!  _  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## tolaras

Κι εδώ ένα βίντεο με το πλοίο σε 3d μορφή για το Virtual Sailor...

----------


## renetoes

Όταν είμασταν μαθητές, οι δάσκαλοι μας πίεζαν να διατηρούμε "Τετράδιο   Συλλογών". Με αυτό τον τρόπο κατέστρεψα πολλές φωτογραφίες ή φυλλάδια   εταιρειών. Θα αναρτήσω όμως κάποιες φωτογραφίες έστω για τους λίγους που   θα τους αγγίξουν...

20151106_182843.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο! πρεπει να ειναι 1978-9 γιατι καπου τοτε, ειχε και την μπλε γραμμη στις παντες

----------


## tolaras

Τι ωραια χρονια τοτε; δυστυχως εγω δεν ειμαι αυτης της γενιας...

----------


## renetoes

> Μοναδικη φωτο! πρεπει να ειναι 1978-9 γιατι καπου τοτε, ειχε και την μπλε γραμμη στις παντες


Ήταν Οκτώβριος του 1980.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία που μας πάει πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του 1974. 
> Τα δραματικά γεγονότα στην Κύπρο οδηγούν στην επίταξη μιας σειράς ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων.
> 
> Το στρατιωτικό όχημα έχει ήδη φτάσει μπροστά από τον καταπέλτη του ΣΑΠΦΩ. 
> Από το φακό του Χ.Προυκάκη. πηγη: flickr.com
> 
> sappho74.jpg


Ερωτηση:Το Σαπφώ είχε πάει ποτέ Κύπρο ????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ερωτηση:Το Σαπφώ είχε πάει ποτέ Κύπρο ????


Στα γεγονότα του 74 σίγουρα όχι.Σαν δρομολόγιο δεν νομίζω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και εγω το ιδιο πιστευω με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ.Οσο για την μοναδικη σπανια φωτο η υπαρξη στρατιωτικου οχηματος στο καδρο δεν πιστοποιει  οτι ειναι στην επιστρατευση , αλλωστε εχει αναρτημενο και το πανω για το δρομολογιο του

----------


## renetoes

> Και εγω το ιδιο πιστευω με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ.Οσο για την μοναδικη σπανια φωτο η υπαρξη στρατιωτικου οχηματος στο καδρο δεν πιστοποιει  οτι ειναι στην επιστρατευση , αλλωστε εχει αναρτημενο και το πανω για το δρομολογιο του


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας και θέλω να τονίσω πως ήταν σύνηθες να βλέπουμε στους ντόκους του Πειραιά όπου έδεναν κυρίως τα πλοία για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στρατιωτικά οχήματα ή άρματα μάχης. Τα είχα δει στα ΣΑΠΦΩ, ΟΜΗΡΟΣ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ (το παλιό) και μάλιστα είχαν "προτεραιότητα" φόρτωσης έναντι των άλλων οχημάτων όταν ταξίδευαν προς Αθήνα για ασκήσεις ή, κυρίως, για επισκευές. Είχα βοηθήσει (ώστε να απαλλαγούν) και κάποιους πλοιάρχους από τραβήγματα σε απολογίες, πρόστιμα κλπ σε περιπτώσεις που δεν τηρήθηκε στα πλοία τους αυτός ο κανόνας...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας και θέλω να τονίσω πως ήταν σύνηθες να βλέπουμε στους ντόκους του Πειραιά όπου έδεναν κυρίως τα πλοία για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στρατιωτικά οχήματα ή άρματα μάχης. Τα είχα δει στα ΣΑΠΦΩ, ΟΜΗΡΟΣ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ (το παλιό) και μάλιστα είχαν "προτεραιότητα" φόρτωσης έναντι των άλλων οχημάτων όταν ταξίδευαν προς Αθήνα για ασκήσεις ή, κυρίως, για επισκευές.


Aγαπητέ renetoes αυτό ισχύει κ σήμερα.Γιά εμάς που βρισκόμαστε γύρω από το λιμάνι δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Όταν πήγε Σμύρνη τι πήγε να κάνει τότε?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν πήγε Σμύρνη τι πήγε να κάνει τότε?


Πότε ήταν αυτό; Mπορεί καμιά εκδρομή.

----------


## a.molos

> Aγαπητέ renetoes αυτό ισχύει κ σήμερα.Γιά εμάς που βρισκόμαστε γύρω από το λιμάνι δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο.


Αν κρίνω απο τον τύπο του οχήματος -κλασσική Καναδέζα- το πιθανότερο είναι ότι είναι το όχημα του στρατιωτικού ταχυδρομείου που γύριζε σε λιμάνια  και σταθμούς και διακινούσε εκείνους τους μεγάλους πράσινους υφασμάτινους σάκκους της αλληλογραφίας. Φαντάζομαι πολλοί απο εσάς έχετε συναντήσει αντίστοιχο όχημα  και στο σταθμό Λαρίσης, Θεσσαλονίκης κ.α.Μιλάμε πάντα βέβαια για 10ετίες 1970-1980 + πριν τη έλευση κινητών,pc, internet κλπ.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Τότε που τα καράβια βγαίναν, οι ναυτικοί πληρώνονταν, οι επιβάτες εξυπηρετούνταν (και ας μην το καταλάβαιναν) και εμείς ονοιρευομασταν το μέλλον. Τώρα;


Oi επιβάτες εξυπηρετόντουσαν με βρισιές και με χριστοπαναγίες απ τα τότε υποαναπτικτα πληρώματα να τα λέμε και αυτά ...Αστο μην το ψάχνεις οι Μυτιληνιοι ειναι ενας εντελώς άναυτος λαός σε σχέση με τη γειτονική Χίο μερα με τη νύχτα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν κρίνω απο τον τύπο του οχήματος -κλασσική Καναδέζα- το πιθανότερο είναι ότι είναι το όχημα του στρατιωτικού ταχυδρομείου που γύριζε σε λιμάνια  και σταθμούς και διακινούσε εκείνους τους μεγάλους πράσινους υφασμάτινους σάκκους της αλληλογραφίας. Φαντάζομαι πολλοί απο εσάς έχετε συναντήσει αντίστοιχο όχημα  και στο σταθμό Λαρίσης, Θεσσαλονίκης κ.α.Μιλάμε πάντα βέβαια για 10ετίες 1970-1980 + πριν τη έλευση κινητών,pc, internet κλπ.


Φίλε a.molos εγώ ως υπηρετήσας στο ΠΝ δεν το γνώριζα αυτό.Αλλά ως ασχολούμενος με τα στρατιωτικά,το άλλο μου χόμπυ,οχήματα σαν αυτό το Dodge M37 ( πιθανόν θα ξέρετε γιατί λέμε ΚΑΝΑΔΕΖΑ) κ άλλα μεμονωμένα οχήματα βρίσκονταν κ βρίσκονται κοντά σε κάποιο καράβι γιά άλλο λόγο,της αποστολής προς επισκευή ή επιστροφή από αυτή.

----------


## renetoes

> Όταν πήγε Σμύρνη τι πήγε να κάνει τότε?


Και όταν πήγε στο Ηράκλειο, αρχές Ιουνίου του 1993, τι πήγε να κάνει? Ας μην αναλωθούμε σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις...

Ούτε στο τι πήγε να κάνει στο Ηράκλειο το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ τον Ιούνιο του 1985...

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

καλησπερα, ξερετε να μου πειτε τεχνικα στοιχεια των μηχανων του σαπφω; ταχυτητα ποσο ειχε;
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Και όταν πήγε στο Ηράκλειο, αρχές Ιουνίου του 1993, τι πήγε να κάνει? Ας μην αναλωθούμε σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις...
> 
> Ούτε στο τι πήγε να κάνει στο Ηράκλειο το παλιό ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ τον Ιούνιο του 1985...


Το ναύλωσε ο Αιολικός τοτε και πήγε οι γονείς μου ειχαν πάει σε εκείνο το ταξίδι

----------


## renetoes

> Το ναύλωσε ο Αιολικός τοτε και πήγε οι γονείς μου ειχαν πάει σε εκείνο το ταξίδι


Το ξέρω, είχα δει το ΣΑΠΦΩ στο Ηράκλειο τότε. Και εγώ είχα πάει με το Ν. ΧΙΟΣ στη Μυτιλήνη, ολική ναύλωση από τον Εργοτέλη το 1985 για έναν αγώνα μπαράζ.

----------


## tolaras

Έχει κανένας φωτο του πλοίου από κάποιον δεξαμενισμό του; :Worked Till 5am: 

Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος έχει φωτο, ιδιαίτερα με τις έλικες του πλοίου, να τις μοιρατεί μαζί μας... :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΑΠΦΩ φωτογραφημένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου το 1975 (από τον Κonrad Ηelbing) και από οτι βλέπω χωρίς σινιάλο στο φουγάρο του.

sapho 1975 - konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΣΑΠΦΩ φωτογραφημένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου το 1975 (από τον Κonrad Ηelbing) και από οτι βλέπω χωρίς σινιάλο στο φουγάρο του.
> 
> sapho 1975 - konrad helbing.jpg
> πηγή


Δεν είχαν βάλει ακόμα το αρχαίο καράβι της ΝΕΛ. Το καραβάκι που διακρίνεται στο βάθος είναι το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ του Μινιώτη,νομίζω θεσσαλονικιώτικο σκαρί,πουλήθηκε αργότερα στη Χάλκη.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ2

Ένα καταπληκτικό video για τους νοσταλγούς του πλοίου.http://www.yorkshirefilmarchive.com/...-merchant-navy

----------


## Amorgos66

> Ένα καταπληκτικό video για τους νοσταλγούς του πλοίου.http://www.yorkshirefilmarchive.com/...-merchant-navy


...πολυ ωραιο...!!

----------


## flash13

φοβερο video

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υπέροχο,μπράβο φίλε μου που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## vag_

Γεια χαρά σε όλους και σε όλες, το εν λόγω πλοίο είναι ο λόγος που γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ. Πραγματικά «ρούφηξα» όλες τις σελίδες του θέματος και χάρηκα που υπάρχει κόσμος που ακόμα αγαπά και νοσταλγεί το πλοίο. Κρίμα που κάποιες παλιές φωτογραφίες που ανέβηκαν πριν τον Ιούλιο του 2008 δεν φαίνονται όπως και αυτές των banned μελών.

Το Σαπφώ και για εμένα ήταν συνυφασμένο με διακοπές στη Χίο τη δεκαετία του 1980 από όπου κατάγεται ο πατέρας μου. Διαμονή στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς, μπάνια, βόλτες, παιχνίδι έξω κτλ. Όχι κάθε χρόνο και ίσως έτσι να το εκτιμούσα περισσότερο. Συμφωνώ με όλους τους «αρχοντικούς» χαρακτηρισμούς που γράφτηκαν για το πλοίο. Στα παιδικά μου μάτια φάνταζε θεόρατο. Ειδικά όταν ήταν αραγμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου και περνούσαμε δίπλα του κατά τη διάρκεια της βραδινής βόλτας στην προκυμαία, έμοιαζε σαν ολόκληρη πολιτεία. Θυμάμαι να εξερευνώ το εσωτερικό του για να περάσει η ώρα και μάλιστα το είχα μάθει αρκετά καλά ώστε να μην χάνομαι. Με εντυπωσίαζαν οι βαριές ξύλινες πόρτες, τα ξύλινα παράθυρα και σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω τις εξωτερικές ξύλινες κουπαστές που ήταν ποτισμένες με θαλασσινή αλμύρα. Ήταν η ναυαρχίδα της ΝΕΛ και πράγματι απέπνεε μια αρχοντιά παλιότερης εποχής. Αξέχαστο και το πρωτότυπα εντυπωσιακό μωσαϊκό στη ρεσεψιόν. Το αρνητικό ήταν η μεγάλη διάρκεια ταξιδιού από Θεσσαλονίκη, γεγονός που οφειλόταν στην μεγάλη στάση που έκανε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. 

Κάποια στιγμή όταν ακόμα ήμουν πιτσιρίκος, μου πήραν δώρο ένα πλαστικό ferry boat παιχνίδι το οποίο αυτομάτως βάφτισα «Σαπφώ». Γέμιζα λίγο την μπανιέρα και το έβαζα να αρμενίζει περιμένοντας την επόμενη φορά που θα ξαναταξίδευα με αυτό! 

Για διάφορους λόγους δεν έτυχε να ταξιδέψω από το 1990 και μετά με το πλοίο. Παρόλα αυτά και λόγω της τότε δουλειάς μου (εποχιακός υπάλληλος σε τουριστικό γραφείο στα ακτοπλοϊκά εισιτήρια) το παρακολουθούσα πάντοτε. Έκοβα εισιτήρια για αυτό (1996-2000) και όταν τύχαινε να είμαι έξω νύχτα τα καλοκαίρια στη Χαλκιδική πάντοτε ήξερα τις ώρες που περνούσε ώστε να το δω από μακριά κατάφωτο.

Έχω πείσει τον εαυτό μου ότι ακόμα είναι κάπου στην ανατολική μεσόγειο σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο και κάνει εκδρομές με το αγέρωχο, αρχοντικό του παράστημα.  :Smile: 

Με αφορμή το post #854 να δώσω το σωστό link που είναι το http://www.yorkshirefilmarchive.com/film/seaway-europe από την εποχή που έκανε το Hull - Zeebrugge σαν Spero.

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα και καλά ταξίδια μαζί μας στο forum μας! :Loyal: 

Οι ιστορίες σου για τη Σαπφάρα μας (είμαι Μυτιληνιός...), μου ξύπνησαν και τις δικές μου παιδικές αναμνήσεις, τότε που αντί για γήπεδο, πήγαινα στο λιμάνι και θαύμαζα τα βαπόρια της ΝΕΛ, που τότε μεσουρανούσε σε όλο το Αιγαίο. Τι να πρωτοθυμηθείς από αυτά τα καράβια, σαν να ζω αυτές τις στιγμές τώρα, μέσα από τις αναμνήσεις μου!  :Tears Of Joy: Το ένα πιο όμορφο από το άλλο! Και από ιστορίες άλλο τίποτα! Θυμάμαι το Σαπφώ, το Αλκαίος, το Μυτιλήνη, τον Θεόφιλο (τα δύο τελευταία υπάρχουν ακόμα, παροπλισμένα) και τον Ταξιάρχη (επίσης παροπλισμένο). Το Σαπφώ ή αλλιώς η Σαπφάρα όπως το λέγαμε εμείς εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη, ήταν το αγαπημένο μου! Ήταν βασιλοβάπορο και έβγαζε όπως λες κι εσύ μια αρχοντιά. Ήταν καλοτάξιδο, αλλά πολλές φορές το ταξίδι από  Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη προς Θεσσαλονίκη, ήταν ατέλειωτο...

Πάνω σε αυτό, θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι έλεγαν: Βλέπαμε το όρος ¶θως στον ορίζοντα και λέγαμε φτάνουμε σε λίγη ώρα... Αλλά πού... Ώρες ολόκληρες έβλεπαν το όρος στον ορίζοντα και λες και ήταν καρφωμένο το βαπόρι στον πυθμένα, λες και δεν κουνιόταν καθόλου... Έλεγαν χαρακτηριστικά: Θαρούσες αν κατεβαίναμε να το σπρώξουμε μόνο τότε θα φτάναμε... Προσωπικά θυμάμαι το τρίξιμο που έκανε μέσα το πλοίο. Σε κάποια σημεία έτριζε ολόκληρο! Αυτόν τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο, τον άκουσα πολλά χρόνια αργότερα στον Θεόφιλο... Κάτι άλλο που μου είχε μείνει ήταν τα στεγαζόμενα καταστρώματα τα οποία είχαν πτυσσόμενα παράθυρα (όπως στα παλιά λεωφορεία) και έτσι αν ήθελες να κάνεις τη βόλτα σου στο κατάστρωμα να πάρεις τον αέρα σου και έβρεχε, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Τα παράθυρα έκλειναν και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά!
Δυστυχώς, αυτές οι εποχές πάνε, όπως πάει και πάλαι ποτέ κραταιά ΝΕΛ :Sorrow: 
Και πάλι καλώς ήρθες! :Encouragement:

----------


## vag_

Tolaras ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Αυτό που περιγράφεις με το όρος Άθως και το «πάγωμα του χρόνου» ισχύει και σήμερα σε ένα βαθμό με το λιμάνι της Καβάλας. Υποθέτω ότι λόγω μεγέθους/όγκου το όρος δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πλησιάζεις στην ηπειρωτική χώρα αλλά είναι ακόμα μακριά. Άλλωστε το Άθως είναι στην άκρη της χερσονήσου. Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι χάζευα και στα 2 -3 ηλεκτρονικά που είχε στο πλοίο (παλαιάς κοπής arcade Pac Man κτλ) ή το ρίχναμε στον ύπνο στην καμπίνα ώσπου να πιάσουμε λιμάνι. Άσε που όλο και κάποιον γνωστό Χιώτη συνταξιδιώτη θα πετύχαινε ο πατέρας μου και θα πιάναμε την κουβέντα. Γενικά το θυμάμαι καλοτάξιδο το καράβι ενώ το τρίξιμο δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει -ή τουλάχιστον δεν του έδωσα σημασία. Αυτό που μου έχει μείνει απωθημένο από την εξερεύνησή του ήταν ότι ήθελα πολύ να περπατήσω στην τεράστια χαρακτηριστική πλώρη του. Πάντοτε αναρωτιόμουν γιατί μια τόσο μεγάλη περιοχή έμενε ανεκμετάλλευτη και ήταν μη προσπελάσιμη. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν τα βιντεάκια του σαν Spero και παίρνω μια γεύση.

Όσο για το σφύριγμά του, ακόμα έχω στα αυτιά μου. Σα να ταξίδευε ανάμεσα από τα σοκάκια της Χίου και έφτανε αντιλαλώντας μέχρι το σπίτι, το οποίο απέχει κάμποσο από το λιμάνι. Προσπαθούσα να «πιάσω» τον τόνο. Δεν γινόταν όμως, αφού χρόνια μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν ήταν μόνο μια η «μπουρού» αλλά 2 διαφορετικές!

Να παραθέσω κι ένα άρθρο από το 2004 του Chiosnews που ανακοινώνει τον θάνατο του πλοίου κάνοντας μια σύντομη αλλά περιεκτική αναδρομή. Θα σταθώ στους αριθμούς: «Με τη σημαία της ΝΕΛ μέτρησε 4.493 ταξίδια και μετέφερε 5.316.981 επιβάτες». Χαρά μου που ήμουν ανάμεσα σε αυτούς!

----------


## Maiandros

Το αρχοντοβάπορο στο λιμάνι της Χίου το 1975, από σελίδα του facebook, με φωτογράφο τον Konrad Helbig, αρχείο Deutsche fotothek.

Χίος 1975....jpg

----------


## vag_

> Το αρχοντοβάπορο στο λιμάνι της Χίου το 1975, από σελίδα του facebook, με φωτογράφο τον Konrad Helbig, αρχείο Deutsche fotothek.
> 
> Χίος 1975....jpg


Ταξίδι στο χρόνο η φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε! Πιο όμορφο έτσι, κατάλευκο με λίγο μπλε. Επίσης σπάνια φώτο λόγω της θέσης που έχει αράξει.

Μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι μέχρι και πριν λίγα χρόνια ένα σωσίβιο του «Σαπφώ» κοσμούσε κάποιο μπαλκόνι στον οικισμό Μυκονιάτικα της Χαλκιδικής. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν όντως του καραβιού ή αν ήταν φτιαγμένο στο χέρι, αλλά πάντα χαμογελούσα όποτε το έβλεπα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΣΑΠΦΩ.jpg

Η βασιλομήτωρ ήταν το δεύτερο καθαρόαιμο ΕΓ/ΟΓ μετά το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Ευθυμιάδη που μπήκε στη γραμμή Π-Χ-Μ.

----------


## threshtox

Η βασιλομήτωρ ήταν, είναι και θα είναι από τις ομορφότερες υπάρξεις που ταξίδεψαν...

----------


## vag_

Ακόμα μία που αλίευσα στο flickr, πριν χαθεί το υλικό λόγω αλλαγής στους όρους χρήσης...
sappho_flickr.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμα μία που αλίευσα στο flickr, πριν χαθεί το υλικό λόγω αλλαγής στους όρους χρήσης...
> sappho_flickr.jpg


 Ίσως να είναι στον Πάτροκλο,παλιά περνούσαν πολύ κοντά.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ακόμα μία που αλίευσα στο flickr, πριν χαθεί το υλικό λόγω αλλαγής στους όρους χρήσης...
> sappho_flickr.jpg


Πολυ όμορφο και Αγαπημένο,εκανα πολλα ταξίδια στην Χιο μαζί του.
 Θαυμάσια φωτο,και οπως λέει και ο φίλος μας ειναι στον Πάτροκλο.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του SANTORINI 3 από τον Peter Fitzpatrick.
san (1).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Πίσω από συρματοπλέγματα, η ΣΑΠΦάρα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης. Αριστερά μόλις που διακρίνεται η πρύμνη του ΑΝΕΜΟΣ. Πιτσιρίκι γυμνασίου εγώ τότε, παραλίγο να μου πάρει από τα χέρια τη μηχανή που ένας λιμενικός (εγώ έκανα ότι και καλά έβγαλα το φιλμ  :Unconscious: ).

8.jpg

----------


## vag_

> Πίσω από συρματοπλέγματα, η ΣΑΠΦάρα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης. Αριστερά μόλις που διακρίνεται η πρύμνη του ΑΝΕΜΟΣ. Πιτσιρίκι γυμνασίου εγώ τότε, παραλίγο να μου πάρει από τα χέρια τη μηχανή που ένας λιμενικός (εγώ έκανα ότι και καλά έβγαλα το φιλμ ).
> 
> 8.jpg


Ωραίος, σπανίζουν τα φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα από τη Σαπφώ στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο λιμενικός ήθελε να σου πάρει τη φωτογραφική. Ίσως επειδή η προβλήτα Α ήταν στρατιωτική ζώνη μέχρι που δόθηκε προς ανάπλαση και η απαγόρευση ίσχυε και για τον χώρο που δένουν τα πλοία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραίος, σπανίζουν τα φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα από τη Σαπφώ στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο λιμενικός ήθελε να σου πάρει τη φωτογραφική. Ίσως επειδή η προβλήτα Α ήταν στρατιωτική ζώνη μέχρι που δόθηκε προς ανάπλαση και η απαγόρευση ίσχυε και για τον χώρο που δένουν τα πλοία.


Είναι να μην πέσεις στον στραβό.Βάσει νόμου του Μεταξά απαγορεύεται η φωτογράφιση σε συγκοινωνιακές υποδομές,ρώτα κ τους τραινόφιλους.
Γιά τα λιμάνια μιλάει παθών!

----------


## vag_

> Είναι να μην πέσεις στον στραβό.Βάσει νόμου του Μεταξά απαγορεύεται η φωτογράφιση σε συγκοινωνιακές υποδομές,ρώτα κ τους τραινόφιλους.
> Γιά τα λιμάνια μιλάει παθών!


Μέχρι σήμερα είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι φωτογραφίες απαγορεύονταν σε στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις και σε αεροδρόμια. Οπότε πάλι μπράβο στον φίλο που δεν μάσησε και έκανε την τρίπλα με το φιλμ!

----------


## alkeos

> Μέχρι σήμερα είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι φωτογραφίες απαγορεύονταν σε στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις και σε αεροδρόμια. Οπότε πάλι μπράβο στον φίλο που δεν μάσησε και έκανε την τρίπλα με το φιλμ!


Ευχαριστώ, ισχύουν αυτά που είπε ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, στα λιμάνια απαγορεύεται τυπικά. Μάλιστα, με την τροπή που πήρε η κουβέντα μας, θυμήθηκα το εξής κωμικό σκηνικό: όπως προανέφερα, πιτσιρίκι εγώ, μετά από αυτό το γεγονός, πήγα στο λιμεναρχείο (ανήλικος!) και ρώτησα έναν υπάλληλο ή αξιωματικό τι χρειάζεται για να πάρω άδεια να φωτογραφίζω στο λιμάνι επιβατικά πλοία... Και μου απαντάει ότι, αφού δεν είμαι δημοσιογράφος, χρειάζεται έγγραφη άδεια από τον πλοίαρχο, αλλά και από τον ιδιοκτήτη (!!) του πλοίου  :Peaceful:  :Peaceful:  (μπορεί να μου είπε και άλλα, αλλά αυτά τα θυμάμαι στάνταρ). Δηλαδή, τυπικά και πρακτικά έπρεπε να ανέβω στο Σαπφώ π.χ., να βρω τον κάπτεν που μπορεί να είχε ένα κάρο δουλειές κατά την ολιγόωρη παραμονή του βαποριού, να πάρω κάποιας μορφής έγγραφη βεβαίωση, μετά να πάω στη Μυτιλήνη που είχε την έδρα του Δ.Σ. της η ΝΕΛ, να βρω τον Πρόεδρο ή τον Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο και να μου δώσει κι αυτός έγγραφη βεβαίωση... Πόσο Χάρρυ Κλυνν θυμίζουν όλα αυτά ή ταινίες Μουστάκα για γραφειοκρατία... Και μιλάμε για βαπόρια που τα έχει δει η μισή Ελλάδα και έχουν φωτογραφηθεί χιλιάδες φορές...

----------


## vag_

Αστεία πράγματα. Δηλαδή ο δημοσιογράφος γιατί να έχει το ελεύθερο να φωτογραφίζει; Μήπως ξέρει 
ώστε να μην φωτογραφίσει κάτι που δεν πρέπει; Θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων δεν τίθεται αφενός μεν επειδή δεν υπήρχε τότε ο σχετικός νόμος, αφετέρου είναι τόσο μακρινές και γενικές οι φωτογραφίες που δεν διακρίνονται πρόσωπα ούτε αριθμοί κυκλοφορίας οχημάτων. Να μη μιλήσω για τις φωτογραφίες εν πλω στη Σαπφώ που κάπου έχω κι εγώ από παλιά αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο στο πατρικό μου...

----------


## alkeos

> Αστεία πράγματα. Δηλαδή ο δημοσιογράφος γιατί να έχει το ελεύθερο να φωτογραφίζει; Μήπως ξέρει 
> ώστε να μην φωτογραφίσει κάτι που δεν πρέπει; Θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων δεν τίθεται αφενός μεν επειδή δεν υπήρχε τότε ο σχετικός νόμος, αφετέρου είναι τόσο μακρινές και γενικές οι φωτογραφίες που δεν διακρίνονται πρόσωπα ούτε αριθμοί κυκλοφορίας οχημάτων. Να μη μιλήσω για τις φωτογραφίες εν πλω στη Σαπφώ που κάπου έχω κι εγώ από παλιά αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο στο πατρικό μου...


Όταν μπορέσεις φίλε vag να τις ψάξεις και να τις δημοσιεύσεις να τις απολαύσουμε και οι υπόλοιποι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μέχρι σήμερα είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι φωτογραφίες απαγορεύονταν σε στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις και σε αεροδρόμια. Οπότε πάλι μπράβο στον φίλο που δεν μάσησε και έκανε την τρίπλα με το φιλμ!


Nα κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου; Κ οι συγκοινωνιακές υποδομές θεωρούνται μέρος της άμυνας.Τελευταία έχει προστεθεί κ το θέμα της τρομοκρατίας κ όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ, ισχύουν αυτά που είπε ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, στα λιμάνια απαγορεύεται τυπικά. Μάλιστα, με την τροπή που πήρε η κουβέντα μας, θυμήθηκα το εξής κωμικό σκηνικό: όπως προανέφερα, πιτσιρίκι εγώ, μετά από αυτό το γεγονός, πήγα στο λιμεναρχείο (ανήλικος!) και ρώτησα έναν υπάλληλο ή αξιωματικό τι χρειάζεται για να πάρω άδεια να φωτογραφίζω στο λιμάνι επιβατικά πλοία... Και μου απαντάει ότι, αφού δεν είμαι δημοσιογράφος, χρειάζεται έγγραφη άδεια από τον πλοίαρχο, αλλά και από τον ιδιοκτήτη (!!) του πλοίου  (μπορεί να μου είπε και άλλα, αλλά αυτά τα θυμάμαι στάνταρ). Δηλαδή, τυπικά και πρακτικά έπρεπε να ανέβω στο Σαπφώ π.χ., να βρω τον κάπτεν που μπορεί να είχε ένα κάρο δουλειές κατά την ολιγόωρη παραμονή του βαποριού, να πάρω κάποιας μορφής έγγραφη βεβαίωση, μετά να πάω στη Μυτιλήνη που είχε την έδρα του Δ.Σ. της η ΝΕΛ, να βρω τον Πρόεδρο ή τον Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο και να μου δώσει κι αυτός έγγραφη βεβαίωση... Πόσο Χάρρυ Κλυνν θυμίζουν όλα αυτά ή ταινίες Μουστάκα για γραφειοκρατία... Και μιλάμε για βαπόρια που τα έχει δει η μισή Ελλάδα και έχουν φωτογραφηθεί χιλιάδες φορές...


Κατ'αρχήν τώρα ο έλεγχος έχει περάσει στους σεκιούριτυ των οργανισμών λιμένος,όχι ότι δεν πρέπει να προσέχουμε το ΛΣ.
Γενικά το να εκδόσεις άδεια είναι πολύ αποτρεπτικό.Στον Πειραιά μου είπαν ότι θέλει άδεια από την εταιρεία του κάθε πλοίου κ πρέπει να πας στην ασφάλεια του λιμεναρχείου όπου θα σου εκδώσουν άδεια γιά 15 μέρες!
Εμένα παλιά με είχαν δει/πιάσει 3 φορές,την μία με είχαν πάει στην ασφάλεια του λιμεναρχείου κ με έσωσε ένα χαρτί του Ε που συνεργαζόμουν τότε. Την άλλη εκτός περιοχής λιμένα,2 άτομα με πολιτικά κ με όψη αναρχικού,βγήκαν από ένα VW SCIROCCO station με συμβατικές πινακίδες ,λέγοντας "ασφάλεια κεντρ.λιμεναρχείου,τι τραβάτε;" κ μου έδειξαν ταυτότητες.Αφού έλεγξαν τα στοιχεία μου κ τους είπα "παιδιά από χόμπυ τραβάω εδώ κ 40 χρόνια με ξέρουν κ οι πέτρες " σηκώθηκαν κ έφυγαν.Τα έχω γράψει παντού γιά αυτούς που τραβούν αβέρτα ανυποψίαστοι.
Το θέμα είναι ενώ μπορεί να μην πάθεις τπτ,  θα τραβηχτείς άδικα,θα χάσεις τον χρόνο σου ή τη δουλειά σου;;;;
Είναι να μην πέσεις στον στενοκέφαλο,τον ευθυνόφοβο ή αυτόν που θέλει να "φανεί" στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## alkeos

> Κατ'αρχήν τώρα ο έλεγχος έχει περάσει στους σεκιούριτυ των οργανισμών λιμένος,όχι ότι δεν πρέπει να προσέχουμε το ΛΣ.
> Γενικά το να εκδόσεις άδεια είναι πολύ αποτρεπτικό.Στον Πειραιά μου είπαν ότι θέλει άδεια από την εταιρεία του κάθε πλοίου κ πρέπει να πας στην ασφάλεια του λιμεναρχείου όπου θα σου εκδώσουν άδεια γιά 15 μέρες!
> Εμένα παλιά με είχαν δει/πιάσει 3 φορές,την μία με είχαν πάει στην ασφάλεια του λιμεναρχείου κ με έσωσε ένα χαρτί του Ε που συνεργαζόμουν τότε. Την άλλη εκτός περιοχής λιμένα,2 άτομα με πολιτικά κ με όψη αναρχικού,βγήκαν από ένα VW SCIROCCO station με συμβατικές πινακίδες ,λέγοντας "ασφάλεια κεντρ.λιμεναρχείου,τι τραβάτε;" κ μου έδειξαν ταυτότητες.Αφού έλεγξαν τα στοιχεία μου κ τους είπα "παιδιά από χόμπυ τραβάω εδώ κ 40 χρόνια με ξέρουν κ οι πέτρες " σηκώθηκαν κ έφυγαν.Τα έχω γράψει παντού γιά αυτούς που τραβούν αβέρτα ανυποψίαστοι.
> Το θέμα είναι ενώ μπορεί να μην πάθεις τπτ,  θα τραβηχτείς άδικα,θα χάσεις τον χρόνο σου ή τη δουλειά σου;;;;
> Είναι να μην πέσεις στον στενοκέφαλο,τον ευθυνόφοβο ή αυτόν που θέλει να "φανεί" στην υπηρεσία.


Όντως, τώρα είναι και οι σεκιούριτυ. Βασικά αυτοί είναι πιο "σφιχτοί" τώρα, έχουν και το φόβο μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους (ιδιωτικός τομέας γαρ) και οι λιμενικοί έτσι έχουν βγάλει απ' τους ώμους τους τέτοια καθήκοντα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία (τουλάχιστον στη Θεσσαλονίκη) είναι να έρχεται ο σεκιουριτάς και να λέει το κλασικό "απαγορεύονται οι φωτογραφίες" και αν δε σταματήσεις το "θα ειδοποιήσω το λιμενικό). Εν τω μεταξύ αρκετοί λιμενικοί μας ξέρουν εμάς, τους "θαμώνες" του λιμανιού και κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, το αντίθετο δηλαδή από τις καταστάσεις που περιέγραφα για το παρελθόν. Αλλά να κάνουν "τραμπούκο" σε πιτσιρίκι γυμνασίου (μιλάω για την περίπτωση που είχα προαναφέρει) πάει πολύ, ξεφεύγει, δε δείχνει μόνο στενοκεφαλιά ή ευθυνοφοβία. Δηλαδή σκεφτόταν ότι η ΜΙΤ, το ISIS καμιά 25αριά χρόνια πριν ιδρυθεί ή δεν ξέρω 'γω ποιος άλλος είχαν στρατολογήσει ανήλικο ελληνόπουλο  :Tennis:  :Tennis: ;;

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα με μία ζωγραφιά του Σαπφώ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...scan_Sappho.jpg

Όσο για το θέμα που συζητάτε πιο πάνω, μένω άφωνος για ακόμη μια φορά από τη γραφειοκρατία του Ελληνικού Κράτους... Δεν γνώριζα για όλες αυτές τις άδειες... Θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε μην μας συλλάβουν ακόμα και για λίγες φωτο που τραβάμε???

----------

